# razzismo



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2009)

Credo che sia pericoloso continuare a dire che non siamo razzisti e sottovalutare tutti i segnali e le campagne stampa che portano a questi episodi.
Senza dire della responsabilità della scuola che non sa stroncare certi comportamenti.


****************************************************************************************

*Bullismo in una media: "Disinfettavano ogni penna che toccavo. Mi chiamavano camorrista"*
*Antonio è stato bocciato. La denuncia della madre in tv. Caso fotocopia l'anno scorso*

*Treviso, bimbo napoletano cambia scuola
"I miei compagni dicono che puzzo"*










*TREVISO *- Lo chiamavano "figlio di camorrista". Dicevano che "puzzava" perché era "meridionale". In classe i compagni gli cantavano il coro che l'eurodeputato Matteo Salvini intonava nelle feste di piazza: "Senti che puzza, scappano anche i cani. Stanno arrivando i napoletani". Il piccolo Antonio è stato bocciato alla prima media di Treviso. Non sopportava che gli altri studenti lo insultassero in quel modo. La mamma non denuncerà la direttrice "ma in quella scuola mio figlio non andrà più". 

Ha preferito la tv di Treviso _Antenna Tre Nordest_ alla caserma dei carabinieri, ma le sue parole sono una condanna pesante. "Hanno sbeffeggiavano mio figlio per mesi. Dicevano che era un camorrista perchè era nato a Napoli. Lo emarginavano neppure fosse un appestato. Disinfettavano le penne dopo che lui le aveva toccate: dicevano che puzzavano. C'era una situazione per nulla serena e il rendimento di mio figlio ne ha risentito". A luglio Antonio è stato bocciato, eppure l'anno precedente, in quinta elementare, le maestre erano soddisfatte del suo rendimento scolastico, convinte che avrebbe superato le medie brillantemente. 

Antonio è un ragazzino timido, più alto dei suoi coetanei; ama leggere e la sua cameretta è piena di peluche. La mamma, separata e d'origini campane anche lei, è arrivata a Treviso due anni fa per lavorare in una scuola della zona. La città le piace, ma dal prossimo anno, ha deciso di far cambiare istituto a suo figlio: "In quell'inferno - ha detto in tv - non ce lo mando più". 

Un caso fotocopia a quello reso pubblico l'anno scorso sempre nella provincia di Treviso e sempre ai danni di un bambino napoletano. Erano i mesi dell'emergenza rifiuti in Campania e i bambini della terza elementare di Loria presero di mira un loro compagno di otto anni, d'origine napoletane, chiamandolo con disprezzo "monnezza". Intervenne il dirigente scolastico e il sindaco fu costretto a chiedere scusa a nome della città. 


(_21 luglio 2009_)


----------



## brugola (22 Luglio 2009)

il razzismo c'è eccome


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> il razzismo c'è eccome


 è frutto dell'ignoranza....ci sarà sempre


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> è frutto dell'ignoranza....ci sarà sempre


 Ma l'ignoranza va combattuta e contenuta e in una scuola bisogna creare le condizioni perché non possa essere agita.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma l'ignoranza va combattuta e contenuta e in una scuola bisogna creare le condizioni perché non possa essere agita.


 persa a me hanno dato della meridionale e terrona ad un corso di aggiornamento professionale alla LUISS ....di cosa vuoi che mi stupisca?


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> persa a me hanno dato della meridionale e terrona ad un corso di aggiornamento professionale alla LUISS ....di cosa vuoi che mi stupisca?


terrone io lo dico per dire burino e spesso creo fraintendimenti...ovvio che non lo uso nell'accezione che spesso fraintendono.
Meridionale non capisco perchè ti offenda.
Lo sei no? devi esserne fiera !
io non mi offendo se mi danno della settentrionale..anche se spesso lo dicono come insulto


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> terrone io lo dico per dire burino e spesso creo fraintendimenti...ovvio che non lo uso nell'accezione che spesso fraintendono.
> Meridionale non capisco perchè ti offenda.
> Lo sei no? devi esserne fiera !
> io non mi offendo se mi danno della settentrionale..anche se spesso lo dicono come insulto


come accade con meridionale, anche se in qsto caso intendevano camorrista


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> terrone io lo dico per dire burino e spesso creo fraintendimenti...ovvio che non lo uso nell'accezione che spesso fraintendono.
> Meridionale non capisco perchè ti offenda.
> Lo sei no? devi esserne fiera !
> io non mi offendo se mi danno della settentrionale..anche se spesso lo dicono come insulto


Pure se lo usi così però, secondo me non lo si dovrebbe usare. Anche certe persone usano frocio o negro appellandosi agli altri, dicendo che non intendono essere offensivi.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pure se lo usi così però, secondo me non lo si dovrebbe usare. Anche certe persone usano frocio o negro appellandosi agli altri, dicendo che non intendono essere offensivi.


hai ragione.
Non lo userò  più


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> Non lo userò più


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Luglio 2009)

a me dei meridionali a un corso mi hanno dato del polentone di m.....


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> a me dei meridionali a un corso mi hanno dato del polentone di m.....


A me tanti anni fa un milanese cazzone del sardegnolo... poi visto che ero nato a Roma è dovuto passare al terrone... poi quando ho cominciato a parlar crucco è andato nel panico...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Gli ho detto che era un italiano di merda...


----------



## Old Iris2 (23 Luglio 2009)

Bah....capita di incontrare settentrionali (quasi tutti di origine meridionale)che mi prendono in giro perchè sono romana (di origini settentrionali però..ho un cognome che non lascia dubbi sulla mia provenienza nordica).
Tutta invidia, dico io....Vengono a Roma e storcono il naso...io rispondo: ma chi vi ha chiamato..qui siamo pure troppi.

A Parigi, di recente mi è capitato di mangiare accanto ad una stronza francese , che da vera ignorante ha cominciato a parlare di spaghetti e mandolino, nella sua lingua. Io le ho rovesciato casualmento l'olio sulla gonna. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




tanto non era olio italiano....


----------



## Old Zyp (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pure se lo usi così però, secondo me non lo si dovrebbe usare. Anche certe persone usano frocio o negro appellandosi agli altri, dicendo che non intendono essere offensivi.


 
fonte di continue discussioni con la signora ..... "ma non lo dico per offendere"

ed allora non dirlo proprio !!!!

uno dei motivi di scontro violento, per il quale capita di sentirmi a disagio se a contatto con gli altri


----------



## Old Iris2 (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me tanti anni fa un milanese cazzone del sardegnolo... poi visto che ero nato a Roma è dovuto passare al terrone... poi quando ho cominciato a parlar crucco è andato nel panico...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
La nebbia ha degli effetti devastanti sull'umore


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Bah....capita di incontrare settentrionali (quasi tutti di origine meridionale)che mi prendono in giro perchè sono romana (di origini settentrionali però..ho un cognome che non lascia dubbi sulla mia provenienza nordica).
> Tutta invidia, dico io....*Vengono a Roma e storcono il naso*...io rispondo: ma chi vi ha chiamato..qui siamo pure troppi.
> 
> A Parigi, di recente mi è capitato di mangiare accanto ad una stronza francese , che da vera ignorante ha cominciato a parlare di spaghetti e mandolino, nella sua lingua. Io le ho rovesciato casualmento l'olio sulla gonna.
> ...


 Se uno storce il naso in una città come Roma...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me tanti anni fa un milanese cazzone del sardegnolo... poi visto che ero nato a Roma è dovuto passare al terrone... poi quando ho cominciato a parlar crucco è andato nel panico...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sei un mito.
Parli crucco?


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

A me un imbecille aveva chiesto se in Sardegna avessimo le macchine o se girassimo in groppa a una pecora... non sono ancora le 10 quindi vi risparmio la risposta


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sei un mito.
> Parli crucco?


 Me lo insegnava mia nonna da piccolino... ma ormai non mi ricordo quasi più nulla.


----------



## Old Iris2 (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se uno storce il naso in una città come Roma...


 Beh..qualcuno l'ha paragonata ad una città africana. Offendendo sia gli africani che i romani...ma d'altronde, si sa, quel nano imbottito di viagra e cocaina ormai non ha più l'uso dei neuroni.


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me un imbecille aveva chiesto se in Sardegna avessimo le macchine o se girassimo in groppa a una pecora... non sono ancora le 10 quindi vi risparmio la risposta


 posso immaginarla


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Me lo insegnava mia nonna da piccolino... ma ormai non mi ricordo quasi più nulla.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> posso immaginarla


Basta che metti insieme pecora e macchina


----------



## Old Iris2 (23 Luglio 2009)

Comunque i leghisti a Roma ladrona si trovano fin troppo bene....
Sarebbe il caso di buttarli nel Tevere. In mezzo alle pantecane si troveranno nel loro ambiente naturale.


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Beh..qualcuno l'ha paragonata ad una città africana. Offendendo sia gli africani che i romani...ma d'altronde, si sa, quel nano imbottito di viagra e cocaina ormai non ha più l'uso dei neuroni.


Ignorando, tra l'altro, che l'impronta africana esiste a Roma in tutti i quattro secoli dell'impero.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

OT: crucco lingua orrenda


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> *Comunque i leghisti a Roma ladrona si trovano fin troppo bene....*
> Sarebbe il caso di buttarli nel Tevere. In mezzo alle pantecane si troveranno nel loro ambiente naturale.


 Ci vuole la loro faccia da culo per essere ministri e parlamentari, e continuare con questi slogan...


----------



## Old Iris2 (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ignorando, tra l'altro, che l'impronta africana esiste a Roma in tutti i quattro secoli dell'impero.


Che cosa vuoi che ne sappia lui...non aveva tempo di studiare, cantava sulle navi da crociera. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Potremmo sostituirlo con Fiorello, come animatore è sicuramente di gran lunga più prestante.


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> OT: crucco lingua orrenda


 Sarà pure orrenda, ma ha prodotto una cultura immensa...


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Che cosa vuoi che ne sappia lui...non aveva tempo di studiare, cantava sulle navi da crociera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sono certo che sarebbe molto meglio anche come politico...


----------



## Old Iris2 (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ci vuole la loro faccia da culo per essere ministri e parlamentari, e continuare con questi slogan...


E bisogna essere dei molluschi pr non defenestrarli...un bel lancio dalla terrazza del Quirinale...splendida veduta, prima di schiantare a terra.
Raccoglieremo le salme e faremo loro un bellissimo funerale con rito celtico.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sarà pure orrenda, ma ha prodotto una cultura immensa...


Si ma non si puo' sentire... poetica quanto un calcio nei denti!

E non mi smentire che lo dice anche il baffone


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> E bisogna essere dei molluschi pr non defenestrarli...un bel lancio dalla terrazza del Quirinale...splendida veduta, prima di schiantare a terra.
> Raccoglieremo le salme e faremo loro un bellissimo funerale con rito celtico.


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ma non si puo' sentire... poetica quanto un calcio nei denti!
> 
> *E non mi smentire che lo dice anche il baffone*


 oss


----------



## Old Iris2 (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono certo che sarebbe molto meglio anche come politico...


 Vero, poi Fiorello ormai pare non si droghi più...è riuscito a disintossicarsi ...lui...


----------



## Old Iris2 (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


>


 E spargeremo le loro ceneri sulla pianura padana....


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me un imbecille aveva chiesto se in Sardegna avessimo le macchine o se girassimo in groppa a una pecora... non sono ancora le 10 quindi vi risparmio la risposta


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ma non si puo' sentire... poetica quanto un calcio nei denti!
> 
> E non mi smentire che lo dice anche il baffone


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bqp64q7kHmw


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Me lo insegnava mia nonna da piccolino... ma ormai non mi ricordo quasi più nulla.


allora era un bluff.in una città bella come roma parlare una lingua così brutta vuol dire infliggerle un'onta deprecabile


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora era un bluff.in una città bella come roma parlare una lingua così brutta vuol dire infliggerle un'onta deprecabile


 Evidentemente ignori quanti tedeschi hanno vestito la porpora imperiale ai bei tempi...


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Evidentemente ignori quanti tedeschi hanno vestito la porpora imperiale ai bei tempi...


 con molta ignoranza ribadisco che è una lingua orrenda che in un contesto romano stona e stride


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *oss*


----------



## Old Iris2 (23 Luglio 2009)

Se parlate del tedesco (il crucco è la lingua del sud tirolo), è un idioma bellissimo. Carico di sfumature. Il tedesco conseva le declinazioni, come le lingue antiche, e consente, grazie ai molti aggettivi e sostantivi, parecchie espressioni. Basti pensare alla letteratura tedesca...è ricchissima e pregevole.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Se parlate del tedesco (il crucco è la lingua del sud tirolo), è un idioma bellissimo. Carico di sfumature. Il tedesco conseva le declinazioni, come le lingue antiche, e consente, grazie ai molti aggettivi e sostantivi, parecchie espressioni. Basti pensare alla letteratura tedesca...è ricchissima e pregevole.


e dei loro studi classici? ne vogliam parlare? i maggiori studiosi di romanità e dintorni son per lo più tedeschi


----------



## Old Iris2 (23 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e dei loro studi classici? ne vogliam parlare? i maggiori studiosi di romanità e dintorni son per lo più tedeschi


Vero. e anche di diritto. La dottrina giuridica tedesca è sublime.


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Se parlate del tedesco (il crucco è la lingua del sud tirolo), è un idioma bellissimo. Carico di sfumature. Il tedesco conseva le declinazioni, come le lingue antiche, e consente, grazie ai molti aggettivi e sostantivi, parecchie espressioni. Basti pensare alla letteratura tedesca...è ricchissima e pregevole.


sto parlando di suoni, iris...è chiaro che non si rinnega tutta l'arte e letteraturA, sarebbe folle!


----------



## Old Iris2 (23 Luglio 2009)

Mah..sono gusti. Io detesto il francese ad esempio. mi dà fastidio il suono...ed il loro modo di pronunciare alcune consonanti....


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> con molta ignoranza ribadisco che è una lingua orrenda che in un contesto romano stona e stride


Ha un sapore che ben si sposa ad uno dei due numi tutelari della città... Ares.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Vero. e anche di diritto. La dottrina giuridica tedesca è sublime.


 che rabbia mi faceva, all'università


----------



## Old Iris2 (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ha un sapore che ben si sposa ad uno dei due numi tutelari della città... Ares.


e poi Roma, ha un che di luciferino, che ben si sposa con i suoni gutturali tedeschi.


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> e poi Roma, ha un che di luciferino, che ben si sposa con i suoni gutturali tedeschi.


 Esatto... Afrodite ed Ares... i due opposti, a cui è consacrata Roma.


----------



## Old Iris2 (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esatto... Afrodite ed Ares... i due opposti, a cui è consacrata Roma.


Ma anche certe zone: Campo dei fiori...Castel Sant'Angelo...a me fanno pensare all'Anticristo. Ci sono delle zone "nere" a Roma.
C'ha pensato pure Dan Brown infatti


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Mah..sono gusti. Io detesto il francese ad esempio. mi dà fastidio il suono...ed il loro modo di pronunciare alcune consonanti....


ma dai!
musicalmente il francese trovo sia la lingua più bella che ci sia.
il tedesco lo trovo sgradevolissimo


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Ma anche certe zone: Campo dei fiori...Castel Sant'Angelo...a me fanno pensare all'Anticristo. Ci sono delle zone "nere" a Roma.
> C'ha pensato pure Dan Brown infatti


Pensa solo alla nascita della città... i solchi appena tracciati, irrigati col sangue del fratricidio.


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Luglio 2009)

o ma lo sapete che in romania continuano ad usare i nomi degli imperatori romani?
i nomi più comuni sono livio, aurelio, cornelio ecc ecc. son più romani loro dei romani de roma


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2009)

detesto il razzismo...
amorte i tedeschi


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> o ma lo sapete che in romania continuano ad usare i nomi degli imperatori romani?
> i nomi più comuni sono livio, aurelio, cornelio ecc ecc. son più romani loro dei romani de roma


Cornelio mi piace tantissimo...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> detesto il razzismo...
> amorte i tedeschi


Almeno che non parlino!


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> detesto il razzismo...
> amorte i tedeschi


 Il sangue ariano che scorre in me, ti perdona...


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> o ma lo sapete che in romania continuano ad usare i nomi degli imperatori romani?
> i nomi più comuni sono livio, aurelio, cornelio ecc ecc. son più romani loro dei romani de roma


 Verissimo!


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il sangue ariano che scorre in me, ti perdona...


Tesoro quando il tuo sangue ariano ha incontrato il bastardissimo sangue sardo si e'annullato!

Perdona tranquillo!


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tesoro quando il tuo sangue ariano ha incontrato il bastardissimo sangue sardo si e'annullato!
> 
> Perdona tranquillo!


 diluito, ed è meglio! Ma annullato proprio no


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> diluito, ed è meglio! Ma annullato proprio no


Lascia fare... se ne e'andato al primo prelievo di sangue disponibile!


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il sangue ariano che scorre in me, ti perdona...


 danke


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che sia pericoloso continuare a dire che non siamo razzisti e sottovalutare tutti i segnali e le campagne stampa che portano a questi episodi.
> Senza dire della responsabilità della scuola che non sa stroncare certi comportamenti.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gentilini docet... chiaro che si sentano pure legittimati ad agire così, in una città come treviso. la responsabilità di questo, oltre che della classe politica del luogo, è anche dei genitori e degli insegnanti.
complimentissimi veramente.


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> danke


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lascia fare... se ne e'andato al primo prelievo di sangue disponibile!


 dimentichi i miei incroci romani... sono molto più bastardo di quanto pensi...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> dimentichi i miei incroci romani... sono molto più bastardo di quanto pensi...


Vai tranquillo che si nota


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

*non è vero...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Vai tranquillo che si nota


sono buono...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> sono buono...


 con un ciuffo di panna in testa ed una grattugiata di cioccolato fondente, ancor di +


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> con un ciuffo di panna in testa ed una grattugiata di cioccolato fondente, ancor di +


troppo calorico... rovinerei le diete!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> troppo calorico...


 e vuol dire che si lascia la moto e si fa una bella corsetta


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> troppo calorico... rovinerei le diete!


 dove c'è gusto non c'è perdenza


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> dove c'è gusto non c'è perdenza


mi sembra un ottimo slogan per la dannazione eterna...


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> mi sembra un ottimo slogan per la dannazione eterna...


 al massimo ci fai lo spot per la nutella


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> al massimo ci fai lo spot per la nutella


 C'è un girone anche per i golosi...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> al massimo ci fai lo spot per la nutella


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


>


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Luglio 2009)

Aggressione razzista a Napoli 
Picchiato un giovane di colore 

NAPOLI - Episodio di razzismo a Napoli, al quartiere Forcella. Un giovane di colore è stato aggredito a calci e pugni, vicino alla scuola "Annalisa Durante", per aver chiesto a un uomo di 30 anni, che lo stava per travolgere, di andare più piano con l'auto. 

Il conducente, riferiscono alcuni membri della Rete sanità e comitato Parco San Gennaro, è sceso dall'auto e, aiutato da altri due ragazzi, ha malmenato il giovane immigrato utilizzando urlando frasi del tipo "vai via nero, te lo meriti". Il giovane è riuscito a scappare. 

Poco dopo, è arrivata sul posto una volante della polizia in cerca degli aggressori. Qualche giorno prima, il parco San Gennaro aveva organizzato una manifestazione antirazzista dal titolo "Diamo un calcio al razzismo". 

Non è, questo, il primo episodio del genere, quest'anno a Napoli. Qualche mese fa un giovane italo-etiope di 22 anni è stato aggredito da due ragazzi con la testa rasata al grido di "sporco negro


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> Aggressione razzista a Napoli
> Picchiato un giovane di colore
> 
> NAPOLI - Episodio di razzismo a Napoli, al quartiere Forcella. Un giovane di colore è stato aggredito a calci e pugni, vicino alla scuola "Annalisa Durante", per aver chiesto a un uomo di 30 anni, che lo stava per travolgere, di andare più piano con l'auto.
> ...


 già che sei qui, alex...che mi dici del ragionierino serial stupratore?


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> già che sei qui, alex...che mi dici del ragionierino serial stupratore?


 chi quello segretario di una sezione Pd?
castrazione chimica fosse x me....e poche pugnette........


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> Aggressione razzista a Napoli
> Picchiato un giovane di colore
> 
> NAPOLI - Episodio di razzismo a Napoli, al quartiere Forcella. Un giovane di colore è stato aggredito a calci e pugni, vicino alla scuola "Annalisa Durante", per aver chiesto a un uomo di 30 anni, che lo stava per travolgere, di andare più piano con l'auto.
> ...


 ogni idiota trova un terrone da perseguitare... ed è terrone per qualcun altro idiota.
No, non è vero... gli eschimesi possono prenderci tutti per culo!


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ogni idiota trova un terrone da perseguitare... ed è terrone per qualcun altro idiota.
> No, non è vero... gli eschimesi possono prenderci tutti per culo!


 diciamo che ogni pretesto e' buono....se il nero in questione fosse stato biondo avrebbe comunque preso la sua scarica di botte secondo me....


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Luglio 2009)

Per quanto il razzismo sia odioso, esso non è scevro da tentativi di un sua categorizzazione scientifica. Ed ha supporti culturali inquietanti, poco noti,  ma da non sottovalutare. Partendo da salvini ed andando a ritroso il filo di Arianna è lungo.
Aggiungo che mentre salvini ci dava dei terroni puzzolenti, noi qui aggredivamo un cittadino etiope perché nero. Attenzione al vittimismo, quindi che ognuno guardi in casa propria.


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Aggiungo che mentre salvini ci dava dei terroni puzzolenti, noi qui aggredivamo un cittadino etiope perché nero. Attenzione al vittimismo, quindi che ognuno guardi in casa propria.


 quotatissimo  

	
	
		
		
	


	








detesto i vittimismi e chi non guarda x primo in casa propria


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Per quanto il razzismo sia odioso, esso non è scevro da tentativi di un sua categorizzazione scientifica. Ed ha supporti culturali inquietanti, poco noti, ma da non sottovalutare. Partendo da salvini ed andando a ritroso il filo di Arianna è lungo.
> Aggiungo che mentre salvini ci dava dei terroni puzzolenti, noi qui aggredivamo un cittadino etiope perché nero. Attenzione al vittimismo, quindi che ognuno guardi in casa propria.


 Il razzismo infatti non ha latitudine... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   esiste fortissimo anche il razzismo nero verso i bianchi.


----------



## Old Iris2 (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il razzismo infatti non ha latitudine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per come li abbiamo trattati, hanno le loro buone ragioni


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Per come li abbiamo trattati, hanno le loro buone ragioni


 Può darsi, ma non mi piace lo stesso...


----------



## Old Iris2 (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Può darsi, ma non mi piace lo stesso...


 
Ma era una battuta


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Ma era una battuta


 Dai lo so... però mi hanno raccontato cose allucinanti sulla Giamaica.


----------



## Old Iris2 (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dai lo so... però mi hanno raccontato cose allucinanti sulla Giamaica.


What?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Dai lo so... però mi hanno raccontato cose allucinanti sulla Giamaica.


Non parliamo del Sudafrica ....


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> What?


Muoversi da soli liberamente è sconsigliato... Kingston è una vera fogna, morti ammazzati ad ogni angolo di strada. Disprezzano i bianchi in maniera viscerale, e sono terribilmente sessisti verso le donne... questo generalizzando, chiaramente.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

Senza sbarcare continente... camminate per certi quartierini di Londra poi fatemi sapere


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senza sbarcare continente... camminate per certi quartierini di Londra poi fatemi sapere


 vero...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vero...


Una bambina di 12 mi minaccio' col cane... dici che ho messo la testa dentro il sacco e fatto marcia indietro? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lettrice cuor di leone


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Una bambina di 12 mi minaccio' col cane... dici che ho messo la testa dentro il sacco e fatto marcia indietro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Avrei fatto la stessa cosa... ma probabilmente ti avrei battuta sullo sprint  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   I cani mi spaventano...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Non parliamo del Sudafrica ....


Altro bel posticino!

Il mio ex venne minacciato con pistola a Joannesburg e solo perche' aveva osato chiedere un'informazione... per fortuna io non c'ero


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Avrei fatto la stessa cosa... ma probabilmente ti avrei battuta sullo sprint
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MM cane sciolto che ringhia... chiesi gentilmenete a questo gruppetto di tenere il cane perche' non mi sembrava troppo amichevole... questa ragazzina astiosa inizia a prendermi per il culo "Hai paura del cane? Ahahhaha" tutto il branchetto di 12enni attacca... giro i tacchi e vai... e mi e'andata bene... Kilburn Park bel posticino


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> MM cane sciolto che ringhia... chiesi gentilmenete a questo gruppetto di tenere il cane perche' non mi sembrava troppo amichevole... questa ragazzina astiosa inizia a prendermi per il culo "Hai paura del cane? Ahahhaha" tutto il branchetto di 12enni attacca... giro i tacchi e vai... e mi e'andata bene... Kilburn Park bel posticino


 Ti ricordi Sick Boy e Rents al parco... con la carabina?


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti ricordi Sick Boy e Rents al parco... con la carabina?


ricordo anche Begbie quando lancia il bicchiere in mezzo alla folla nel pub.....


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ricordo anche Begbie quando lancia il bicchiere in mezzo alla folla nel pub.....


 Però lì non spara al pitbull... anche se la rissa che segue non è male...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

A parte Spud erano proprio dei pezzi di merda


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A parte Spud erano proprio dei pezzi di merda


 Comprese le donne, a parte Alison... Povero Spud... ma tu lo hai letto Porno?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> A parte Spud erano proprio dei pezzi di merda


ma l'idea l'aveva già data Clockwork Orange ....


----------



## Old sperella (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Comprese le donne, a parte Alison... Povero Spud... ma tu lo hai letto Porno?


com'è ? me ne hanno detto bene ( che poi tra l'altro dovrebbero girare il film seguito di trainspotting in base a quello ) .


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ma l'idea l'aveva già data Clockwork Orange ....


Ma gli altri personaggi non sono ben definiti come il piccolo Alex


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> com'è ? me ne hanno detto bene ( che poi tra l'altro dovrebbero girare il film seguito di trainspotting in base a quello ) .


 Aspetto il film da una vita... bello! Vedi loro dieci anni dopo... e il finale vale oro!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Luglio 2009)

Ciao: sei convocata per una bevuta di birra collettiva a Cagliari prossima ventura, hai letto?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Luglio 2009)

*........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma gli altri personaggi non sono ben definiti come il piccolo Alex


 hai mai pensato di studiare legge ?


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Aspetto il film da una vita... bello! Vedi loro dieci anni dopo... e il finale vale oro!


Minchia mo lo metto in fila dopo Celine ( ho il vago sospetto che passera'avanti)


----------



## Old sperella (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Aspetto il film da una vita... bello! Vedi loro dieci anni dopo... e il finale vale oro!


mi avevano spammato anche il finale ma per quanto ho amato trainspotting non ho mai avuto il coraggio di leggere porno per non rimanere delusa .
chissà se lo gireranno mai 'sto benedetto film


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> hai mai pensato di studiare legge ?


Mai!

Giuro una cosa che non mi ha mai attirata


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Mai!
> 
> Giuro una cosa che non mi ha mai attirata


Però hai un'ottima logica stringente


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Luglio 2009)

ma quanti cagliaritani ci sono qua?


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma quanti cagliaritani ci sono qua?


Troppi e io proporrei un ban!

Si raccolgano le firme!


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Luglio 2009)

anche perche sono in procinto di venire nel capoluogo sardo


----------



## Old sperella (23 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ciao: sei convocata per una bevuta di birra collettiva a Cagliari prossima ventura, hai letto?


dici a me rock ?
ma sei in sardegna ?


----------



## Old sperella (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Troppi e io proporrei un ban!
> 
> Si raccolgano le firme!


inizierei da quelli che hanno abbandonato l'isola felice


----------



## Old sperella (23 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> anche perche sono in procinto di venire nel capoluogo sardo


vacanze ?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Luglio 2009)

Ciao, Sperella 
No non sono in Sardegna ma un giorno potrei passarci magari, perché no?


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> vacanze ?


 ho alcuni amici (e amica) di cagliari citta'
si qualche giorno di vacanza.......pensavo anche di spostarmi nella zonadi villasimius.....oltre alla mitica spiaggia del poetto


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ho alcuni amici (e amica) di cagliari citta'
> si qualche giorno di vacanza.......pensavo anche di spostarmi nella zonadi villasimius.....oltre alla mitica spiaggia del poetto


 
Eh ma lì non si può accedere se non previa autorizzazione scritta di Lettrice e MM. Non lo sapevi?


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Luglio 2009)

ah ok
allora faro domanda in carta bollata


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Ragazze e ragazzi... se avete amato Trainspotting, non potete non leggere Porno!


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Solo un breve incpit... Rents ha un locale ad Amsterdam, Francis è in galera, Spud si mette in testa di fare lo scrittore, e Sick Boy... beh si butta nella regia porno.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




in più ci sono un paio di nuovi personaggi da favola... e qualche vecchia conoscenza di altri romanzi (Gas Terry di Colla)...
E quando Frankie esce di galera incazzato più di prima... beh... rocknroll!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Luglio 2009)

E se non abbiamo amato Train ma amiamo il porno dobbiamo leggere Porno?


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> E se non abbiamo amato Train ma amiamo il porno dobbiamo leggere Porno?


 No, conviene collegarsi in rete...


----------



## Old sperella (23 Luglio 2009)

Vi era piaciuto The acid House ?


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Vi era piaciuto The acid House ?


 è uno dei pochi di Welsh che non ho letto... merita?


----------



## Old sperella (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> è uno dei pochi di Welsh che non ho letto... merita?


ho visto solo il film ma non mi è piaciuto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Luglio 2009)

*........*



sperella ha detto:


> Vi era piaciuto The acid House ?


 Erano mica racconti? Con un racconto terribile su una coppia di focomelici che si vendica di un manager che in mala fede aveva meso in vendita medicine deformanti?


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

Posso dirvi una cosa?

Certo che siamo ben rompicoglioni! Finiamo a parlare di libri in tutti i thread!


----------



## soleluna80 (23 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> a me dei meridionali a un corso mi hanno dato del polentone di m.....


 
è successo anche a me.....


----------



## Old sperella (23 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Erano mica racconti? Con un racconto terribile su una coppia di focomelici che si vendica di un manager che in mala fede aveva meso in vendita medicine deformanti?


erano racconti , la trama è questa 
http://it.movies.yahoo.com/a/the-acid-house/index-357049.html

era uscito dopo trainspotting quindi si pensava fosse il sequel , anche perchè c'era l'attore che interpretava Spud .

Altro film del periodo su quel genere fu questo http://www.mymovies.it/dizionario/recensione.asp?id=32922

ma dopo C. F. e sopratutto Trainspotting gli altri non mi hanno colpita granchè .


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Luglio 2009)

*........*



soleluna80 ha detto:


> è successo anche a me.....


 
Non vorrei dare adito a polemiche, ma a livelli quantitativi, il disprezzo dei settentrionali verso i meridionali non è paragonabile a quello dei secondi verso i primi. Lo penso senza pregiudizio, mi si creda.


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Posso dirvi una cosa?
> 
> Certo che siamo ben rompicoglioni! Finiamo a parlare di libri in tutti i thread!


 eh si...


----------



## soleluna80 (23 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Non vorrei dare adito a polemiche, ma a livelli quantitativi, il disprezzo dei settentrionali verso i meridionali non è paragonabile a quello dei secondi verso i primi. Lo penso senza pregiudizio, mi si creda.


 
sai, io invece credo che il "terrone di m.." sia equivalente al "polentone di m..."
la cosa che mi ha fatto ridere invece è quando alle medie un ragazzino di Napoli mi ha dato della terrona.....mi sono rotolata x 1 h, ma avevamo 12 anni


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



soleluna80 ha detto:


> sai, io invece credo che il "terrone di m.." sia equivalente al "polentone di m..."
> la cosa che mi ha fatto ridere invece è quando alle medie un ragazzino di Napoli mi ha dato della terrona.....mi sono rotolata x 1 h, ma avevamo 12 anni


Era sul Corriere del mezzogiorno di oggi (supplemento cittadino al Corsera).
Mi sembra pacato, veritiero, condivisibile,
Te/ve lo sottopongo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





*Noi terroni, Salvini e la scuola di Treviso*

giovedì, luglio 23, 2009


*(di Francesco Durante dal Corriere del Mezzogiorno)*
A Treviso la mamma di un ra­gazzino napoletano di prima media ha dovuto far cambiare scuola al figlio perché i compagni non la finivano più di chiamarlo terrone , figlio di camorrista, puzzolente e di fingere di disinfettare le penne appena lui le toccava. Notizia di ieri su tutti i media. Adesso il ministero manderà gli ispettori per capire come tutto ciò sia potuto accadere in una scuola finora lodata come modello d’integrazione (di extra­comunitari). Subito, però, si può dire che figlio di camorrista etc. non dista molto dal napoletani colerosi etc. intonato pochi giorni fa dall’europarlamentare leghista Matteo Salvini.






 Francesco Durante

A ben guardare, il problema sta tut­to qui. Se un europarlamentare, un «eletto del popolo», può lasciarsi andare a simili bestialità, come si potrà mai pretendere che non fac­ciano altrettanto dei bambini, prov­visti com’è ovvio di tutta la natura­le e innocente crudeltà di cui sem­pre sono stati provvisti i bambini? E non è forse Treviso la città di quel «sindaco-sceriffo» i cui memorabili detti chiunque potrebbe ascoltare sol che si desse la pena di farsi un giro su You Tube? 
Di «punte di razzismo anti-Sud» parlava ieri Antonio Bassolino nella sua intervista al Corriere della Sera.
È un dato di fatto, e la cronaca sta lì a certificarcelo quasi ogni giorno. Per noi napoletani, in particolare, ti­ra un’arietta mica male, e tutti ricor­derete come, al culmine della crisi dei rifiuti (e proprio in Veneto) ri­schiò di trasformarsi in un vento impetuoso. Certo, si può e si deve riconoscere che un certo pregiudi­zio antimeridionale si fonda su ra­gioni non proprio peregrine: e del resto tutti noi abbiamo fatto in pas­sato, e purtroppo ci tocca di conti­nuare a farlo ancora, un sano eserci­zio d’autocritica. Ma un conto è di­scutere obiettivamente di politica, di società, di economia. E un altro è lasciarsi dilavare da questa marea di volgarità, di insulti: di odio.
Se un «eletto del popolo», il giorno dopo essere stato colto sul fatto mentre dava corpo all’espressione del razzismo più adamantino, non sa far di meglio che balbettare im­probabili giustificazioni; e se non salta subito su il suo capo a dirgli che ha sbagliato, che quello che ha detto è assolutamente inaccettabi­le, che non è degno di un paese né, tanto meno, di una persona civile, beh, allora il danno è fatto, e rischia d’essere irreversibile.
Qui non si tratta di richiamarsi agli stucchevoli rituali del politicamen­te corretto, del quale i comici più in­telligenti fanno bene a far strame ogni volta che gliene venga la vo­glia (si pensi a Sacha Baron Cohen e al suo nuovo film «Bruno»). Ma i politici dovrebbero imporsi una mi­sura, calibrandola su una parolina che in troppi continuano a blatera­re del tutto a sproposito: valori . Ec­co: nel deserto creato da chi preten­de di battersi per dei Grandi Valori mentre invece non fa che esaltare il proprio egoismo ed esorcizzare le proprie paure, c’è dunque spazio an­che per questo ritorno a un tribali­smo feroce di cui credevamo d’es­serci liberati tanti anni fa.


----------



## soleluna80 (23 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Era sul Corriere del mezzogiorno di oggi (supplemento cittadino al Corsera).
> Mi sembra pacato, veritiero, condivisibile,
> Te/ve lo sottopongo
> 
> ...


 
sono pienamente d'accordo sul fatto che i politici debbano mantenere un comportamento assolutamente neutrale. Salvini è stato un emerito pirla (x usare una parola che può capire perfino lui) e dovrebbe chiedere scusa seriamente non solo ai meridionali (offesi dalla canzoncina) ma a tutti gli italiani (se Dio voule, non tutti i polentoni sono così).
Nell'articolo che hai postato ho trovato particolarmente corretta la frase in neretto.
Per concludere ti ripeto che in corso di discussione il mio terrone di merda ha lo stesso peso del tuo polentona di merda.
Che poi che razza di insulto è polentone?? l'hanno mai assaggiata? col gorgonzola è la cosa + buona al mondo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 . Da oggi i bolognesi x me saranno lasagnoni


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Luglio 2009)

ma sai in Germania gli italiani li insultano con Spaghetti essen - mangia spaghetti - che in se non sarebbe un insulto ma per un complimento


----------



## soleluna80 (23 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ma sai in Germania gli italiani li insultano con Spaghetti essen - mangia spaghetti - che in se non sarebbe un insulto ma per un complimento


 
tu 6 di Napoli, vero?
pizzone che non 6 altro


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



soleluna80 ha detto:


> tu 6 di Napoli, vero?
> pizzone che non 6 altro


Tu sei pavese, vero?

Nebbiogena


----------



## soleluna80 (23 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Tu sei pavese, vero?
> 
> Nebbiogena


come mi piace la nebbia 

	
	
		
		
	


	












è tutto così ovattato, misterioso...unico. meglio non salire in macchina però 

	
	
		
		
	


	




non ti permettere + di insultare la nebbia, pummarolaro da strapazzo


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



soleluna80 ha detto:


> come mi piace la nebbia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Secrezione di tartufo


----------



## soleluna80 (23 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Secrezione di tartufo


o madonnina...cosa secerne il tartufo (che comunque è buonissimo:0003

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ?
chi ti capisce è bravo, caro il mio mozzarellaro


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



soleluna80 ha detto:


> o madonnina...cosa secerne il tartufo (che comunque è buonissimo:0003
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Per la verità non ne ho idea, non ho familiarità col tartufo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi sono buttato, suonava bene 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Con la mozzarella sono parente stretto invece


----------



## soleluna80 (23 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> *Per la verità non ne ho idea, non ho familiarità col tartufo.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
avevo notato...anche perchè qui di tartufi manco l'ombra... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




cacciocavallaro (forse però è + calabrese)


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Luglio 2009)

il caciocavallo è molisano e cilentano, soprattutto. Una vera goduria, qualcosa di speciale veramente, quando genuino.


----------



## soleluna80 (23 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> il caciocavallo è molisano e cilentano, soprattutto. Una vera goduria, qualcosa di speciale veramente, quando genuino.


è buono davvero. ma mai come il mio amato gorgonzola


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Luglio 2009)

a me fa incazzare che nel razzismo ci siano i soggetti di serie A e quelli di B e l'eccessivo vittimismo da parte di qualcuno
se io do del terrone a un meridionale se ne parla x mesi
se un meridionale da del polentone  a me e' una goliardata


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Alexantro ha detto:


> a me fa incazzare che nel razzismo ci siano i soggetti di serie A e quelli di B e l'eccessivo vittimismo da parte di qualcuno
> se io do del terrone a un meridionale se ne parla x mesi
> se un meridionale da del polentone a me e' una goliardata


Poichè è un discorso che potrebbe portare lontano, forse troppo lontano, mi chiamo fuori dalla discussione.
Sono un tipo strano: amo polemizzare sulle cavolate ma sulle cose serie preferisco evitare. Per quieto vivere ....
Mi limito a dire che non ho mai sentio slogan inneggianti ad una presunta inferiorità razziale dei settentrionali, da Roma in giù.
Poi ognuno valuti secondo la propria esprienza e la propria coscienza.


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Poichè è un discorso che potrebbe portare lontano, forse troppo lontano, mi chiamo fuori dalla discussione.
> Sono un tipo strano: amo polemizzare sulle cavolate ma sulle cose serie preferisco evitare. Per quieto vivere ....
> *Mi limito a dire che non ho mai sentio slogan inneggianti ad una presunta inferiorità razziale dei settentrionali, da Roma in giù.*
> Poi ognuno valuti secondo la propria esprienza e la propria coscienza.


 Infatti lì sta la differenza fondamentale.


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Poichè è un discorso che potrebbe portare lontano, forse troppo lontano, mi chiamo fuori dalla discussione.
> Sono un tipo strano: amo polemizzare sulle cavolate ma sulle cose serie preferisco evitare. Per quieto vivere ....
> Mi limito a dire che non ho mai sentio slogan inneggianti ad una presunta inferiorità razziale dei settentrionali, da Roma in giù.
> Poi ognuno valuti secondo la propria esprienza e la propria coscienza.


 i meridionali rivendicano la loro superiorita verso i settentrionali
i settentrionali idem a parti invertite
non vedo tante differenze da questo punto di vista
ps su facebook e' pieno di gruppi sul genere "meglio terrone che con un accento da coglione"


----------



## Grande82 (24 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> i meridionali rivendicano la loro superiorita verso i settentrionali
> i settentrionali idem a parti invertite
> non vedo tante differenze da questo punto di vista
> ps su facebook e' pieno di gruppi sul genere "meglio terrone che con un accento da coglione"


 che è una risposta al 'terrone'.... 
guarda che non è che si debba giustificare sempre e comunque la propria gente!! 
Io per es non ho problemi a dire che i miei concittadini sono purtroppo molto corrotti.
 Ma dato che credo nel fatto che questo sia un mondo perfettibile, ne difendo le qualità.
Dare ad uno del terrone non è una qualità.
Rimboccarsi le maniche e trasferirsi a 1000km solo per poter lavorare è una qualità.
Come lo è quella tipicamente settentrionale di avere un grande attaccamento al lavoro non solo come mezzo di sussistenza.
Se pensassimo a imparare gli uni dagli altri, ad arricchirci, eviteremmo gruppi anti terrone e gruppi meglio terrone che con un accento da coglione.... E saremmo tutti più contenti (io almeno)


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> che è una risposta al 'terrone'....
> guarda che non è che si debba giustificare sempre e comunque la propria gente!!
> Io per es non ho problemi a dire che i miei concittadini sono purtroppo molto corrotti.
> Ma dato che credo nel fatto che questo sia un mondo perfettibile, ne difendo le qualità.
> ...


 
sono perfettamente d'accordo sul discorso dell'arricchimento. un altro punto a ns sfavore è l'accoglienza. Quando sono stata in Calabria dai parenti del mio lui, sono stata accolta come se fossi una vip importantissima...sono stati gentilissimi (quasi troppo).
Però trovo che non bisogni usare 2 pesi 2 misure. Se detto con volontà di offendere il terrone è identico al polentone.


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> che è una risposta al 'terrone'....
> guarda che non è che si debba giustificare sempre e comunque la propria gente!!
> Io per es non ho problemi a dire che i miei concittadini sono purtroppo molto corrotti.
> Ma dato che credo nel fatto che questo sia un mondo perfettibile, ne difendo le qualità.
> ...


 io non sopporto sempre l'eccessivo vittimismo dei meridionali
e tutti ce l'hanno con loro
e nessuno li aiuto e cosi via.....
dare del terrone non e' una qualita
ma nemmeno dare del polentone o del nordico del cazzo 
trasferirsi a 1000 km piu che una qualita e' un bisogno inevitabile in certi casi
almeno io la vedo cosi'
per il resto sono sempre piu convinto che siamo tutti diversi a seconda della provenienza....perfino tra corregionali guarda un p'o


----------



## Grande82 (24 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> sono perfettamente d'accordo sul discorso dell'arricchimento. un altro punto a ns sfavore è l'accoglienza. Quando sono stata in Calabria dai parenti del mio lui, sono stata accolta come se fossi una vip importantissima...sono stati gentilissimi (quasi troppo).
> Però trovo che non bisogni usare 2 pesi 2 misure. Se detto con volontà di offendere il terrone è identico al polentone.


sono concorde. però è inutile dire chi abbia iniziato, è come 'maestra, lui però mi ha detto così!!' 
Io preferisco non avere nè torto nè ragione e trovare una strada. 
Ci sono delle cose, al sud, che davvero sono ammirevoli (Della gente, intendo) come l'accoglienza, il valore della famiglia (famiglie allargatissime), il rispetto delle tradizioni. Ce ne sono altrettante al nord come il rispetto per il lavoro, la maggior precisione e minor predisposizione alla corruzione, cose che si devono imparare e conoscere.
Lo scandalo è che il luogo per creare questo contatto è la scuola e nel caso in oggetto la scuola ha miseramente fallito..


----------



## Grande82 (24 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io non sopporto sempre l'eccessivo vittimismo dei meridionali
> e tutti ce l'hanno con loro
> e nessuno li aiuto e cosi via.....
> dare del terrone non e' una qualita
> ...


 trasferirsi a 1000km spesso è coraggio. Mica è facile farsi una vita in un posto in cui ti insultano spesso e sei lontano dai tuoi cari!! Ma è una scelta: non vado a rubare, non chiedo raccomandazioni, vado dove c'è lavoro. E mi impegno per lavorare.
Il vittimismo dei meridionali io non lo vedo (sarò cieca???).
Mi spiace quando si dice ai meridionali: 'problemi vostri', come sul discorso rifiuti o mafia, dato che questo paese ha speso sangue (meridionale e settentrionale e centrale) per essere unito, sangue insultato da parole di sbeffeggio (tutto ciò senza andare a parlare di come i problemi attuali non siano 'colpa' solo del sud e andrebbero risolti a livello nazionale, a spese di nessuno ma con l'impegno di tutti).


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> trasferirsi a 1000km spesso è coraggio. Mica è facile farsi una vita in un posto in cui ti insultano spesso e sei lontano dai tuoi cari!! Ma è una scelta: non vado a rubare, non chiedo raccomandazioni, vado dove c'è lavoro. E mi impegno per lavorare.
> Il vittimismo dei meridionali io non lo vedo (sarò cieca???).
> Mi spiace quando si dice ai meridionali: 'problemi vostri', come sul discorso rifiuti o mafia, dato che questo paese ha speso sangue (meridionale e settentrionale e centrale) per essere unito, sangue insultato da parole di sbeffeggio (tutto ciò senza andare a parlare di come i problemi attuali non siano 'colpa' solo del sud e andrebbero risolti a livello nazionale, a spese di nessuno ma con l'impegno di tutti).


premessa che io nn sono uno di quelli che dice che tutti quelli del tal posto in quanto tali siano delinquenti,fancazzisti,colerosi e cosi via....ci mancherebbe....cosi come e' assurdo dire che siamo tutti uguali
 il problema rifiuti lo paghiamo anche noi mia cara.......l'assistenzialismo ti dice niente?
ti posso fare l'esempio della sicilia dove una persona su 30 e' uno statale e che vanno in pensione dopo 17 anni o in calabria con decine di migliaia di guardie forestali spesso inoperose x ovvi motivi di abbondanza
dai le differenze ci sono
e' sbagliato dire che tutti al sud sono mafiosi o sfaticati x carita'...io stesso ho tanti amici e conoscenti "terroni"......pero e' anche sbagliato dire che certe cose succedono ovunque che e' razzismo parlare cosi ecc ecc
e ti potrei portare 3000 esempi


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> trasferirsi a 1000km spesso è coraggio. Mica è facile farsi una vita in un posto in cui ti insultano spesso e sei lontano dai tuoi cari!! Ma è una scelta: non vado a rubare, non chiedo raccomandazioni, vado dove c'è lavoro. E mi impegno per lavorare.
> Il vittimismo dei meridionali io non lo vedo (sarò cieca???).
> Mi spiace quando si dice ai meridionali: 'problemi vostri', come sul discorso rifiuti o mafia, dato che questo paese ha speso sangue (meridionale e settentrionale e centrale) per essere unito, sangue insultato da parole di sbeffeggio (tutto ciò senza andare a parlare di come i problemi attuali non siano 'colpa' solo del sud e andrebbero risolti a livello nazionale, a spese di nessuno ma con l'impegno di tutti).


 
vedi la cosa che fa arrabbiare è questa. Precedentemente lavoravo in un ufficio di agevolazioni pubbliche x le imprese e mi passavano davanti le percentuali di aiuti che venivano distribuite alle varie regioni, al sud finivano sempre + soldi, in quanto + bisognoso di aiuti, ma la situazione non è mai migliorata...ma dove finiscono sti soldi?
Io vedo che qui le aziende agricole vengono iper controllate dalla Provincia e dalla Regione mentre so che al sud i controlli sono molto inferiori. Perchè?
Inoltre perchè qui anche x costruire un muretto minuscolo devi chiedere 2200 autorizzazioni mentre giù è sufficente avere una betomiera x costruire? Anche l'abusivismo è un grosso problema.


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

soleluna ha fatto centro.....e queste cose purtroppo le paghiamo tutti......
io porto sempre l'esempio di 2 catastrofi che hanno purtroppo fatto la storia 
terremoto in friuli nel 1976.....in 3 anni hanno ricostruito tutto
terremoto in irpinia nel 1980......dopo quasi 30 anni c'e' chi vive ancora nelle baracche


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Inoltre perchè qui anche x costruire un muretto minuscolo devi chiedere 2200 autorizzazioni e giù e sufficente avere una betomiera x costruire? Anche l'abusivismo è un grosso problema.


 gli esempi come questi sarebbero infiniti


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> soleluna ha fatto centro.....e queste cose purtroppo le paghiamo tutti......
> io porto sempre l'esempio di 2 catastrofi che hanno purtroppo fatto la storia
> terremoto in friuli nel 1976.....in 3 anni hanno ricostruito tutto
> terremoto in irpinia nel 1980......dopo quasi 30 anni c'e' chi vive ancora nelle baracche


io non c'ero al tempo del terremoto in Friuli ma i miei mi hanno detto che i friulani stessi chiedevano coperte, cemento e materiali edili x poter riportare tutto alla normalità nel più breve tempo possibile


----------



## Grande82 (24 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> premessa che io nn sono uno di quelli che dice che tutti quelli del tal posto in quanto tali siano delinquenti,fancazzisti,colerosi e cosi via....ci mancherebbe....cosi come e' assurdo dire che siamo tutti uguali
> il problema rifiuti lo paghiamo anche noi mia cara.......l'assistenzialismo ti dice niente?


 è questo atteggiamento che risulta aggressivo e fastidioso.
lo pago anche io il problema rifiuti ma SO che non l'hanno creato i napoletani e che la soluzione andava trovata da tutti per risolvere i danni del passato (creati da TUTTI)





> ti posso fare l'esempio della sicilia dove una persona su 30 e' uno statale e che vanno in pensione dopo 17 anni o in calabria con decine di migliaia di guardie forestali spesso inoperose x ovvi motivi di abbondanza


 mi madre è statale e va in pensione dopo 40anni di lavoro, come tutti gli statali.quelli che dici tu saranno ministeriali o gli ex famosi baby pensionati che non esistono più, appartengono ad una situazione particolare NAZIONALE di 15-20 anni fa. 
Le guardie forestali, come i vigili del fuoco, purtroppo, rischiano la vita per due lire e anche se magari passano la sera reperibili ma inoperosi in caserma, quando c'è emergenza e si lavora non penso affatto si tirino indietro. come gli alpini del resto, no? 





> dai le differenze ci sono
> e' sbagliato dire che tutti al sud sono mafiosi o sfaticati x carita'...io stesso ho tanti amici e conoscenti "terroni"......pero e' anche sbagliato dire che certe cose succedono ovunque che e' razzismo parlare cosi ecc ecc
> e ti potrei portare 3000 esempi


quello che non condivido è la distinzione INTILE fra chi è di qua e chi è di là. 
Sarebbe sensato parlare di Stato, dato che le leggi sono statali e cittadina italiana mi sento. 
Si eviterebbero molti fraintendimenti anche di chi non ha intenzioni bellicose come te, non credi?


----------



## Grande82 (24 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> vedi la cosa che fa arrabbiare è questa. Precedentemente lavoravo in un ufficio di agevolazioni pubbliche x le imprese e mi passavano davanti le percentuali di aiuti che venivano distribuite alle varie regioni, al sud finivano sempre + soldi, in quanto + bisognoso di aiuti, ma la situazione non è mai migliorata...ma dove finiscono sti soldi?
> Io vedo che qui le aziende agricole vengono iper controllate dalla Provincia e dalla Regione mentre so che al sud i controlli sono molto inferiori. Perchè?
> Inoltre perchè qui anche x costruire un muretto minuscolo devi chiedere 2200 autorizzazioni mentre giù è sufficente avere una betomiera x costruire? Anche l'abusivismo è un grosso problema.





Alexantro ha detto:


> soleluna ha fatto centro.....e queste cose purtroppo le paghiamo tutti......
> io porto sempre l'esempio di 2 catastrofi che hanno purtroppo fatto la storia
> terremoto in friuli nel 1976.....in 3 anni hanno ricostruito tutto
> terremoto in irpinia nel 1980......dopo quasi 30 anni c'e' chi vive ancora nelle baracche





Alexantro ha detto:


> gli esempi come questi sarebbero infiniti


ci si impegna perchè non sia così.
i vantaggi geografici del nord sono (giustamente) compensati con maggiori incentivi alle imprese che aprono al sud, proprio per impedire le migrazioni inutili di operai e famiglie che dovrebbero e potrebbero lavorare anche al sud. 
Come le città aiutano le comunità montane, ad esempio, che hanno bisogno di scuole e strutture sanitarie anche per pochi abitanti per non scomparire, così il nord aiuta il sud.
che gli aiuti vadano controllati e gestiti meglio, è giusto, ma chi lo deve fare? la classe politica ha il suo comodo ad allearsi con la mafia anzichè coi cittadini. E questo lo sappiamo troppo bene.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Continuo a sperare in un mondo perfettibile.
Non ho altre armi.


----------



## Grande82 (24 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> io non c'ero al tempo del terremoto in Friuli ma i miei mi hanno detto che i friulani stessi chiedevano coperte, cemento e materiali edili x poter riportare tutto alla normalità nel più breve tempo possibile


 che fa capire la buona volontà....  della gente..... a cui quella buona volontà è stata rubata.


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> che fa capire la buona volontà.... della gente..... a cui quella buona volontà è stata rubata.


 ma xche parli di buona volonta' rubata?
la buona volonta' o c'e' o non c'e'


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma xche parli di buona volonta' rubata?
> la buona volonta' o c'e' o non c'e'


qui non sono d'accordo nel senso che una persona può partire carica di buona volontà ma perderla a causa della delusione verso chi gestisce le cose trasformando la buona volontà in apatia


----------



## Grande82 (24 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> qui non sono d'accordo nel senso che una persona può partire carica di buona volontà ma perderla a causa della delusione verso chi gestisce le cose trasformando la buona volontà in apatia


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> *premessa che io nn sono uno di quelli che dice che tutti quelli del tal posto in quanto tali siano delinquenti,fancazzisti,colerosi e cosi via....*ci mancherebbe....cosi come e' assurdo dire che siamo tutti uguali
> il problema rifiuti lo paghiamo anche noi mia cara.......l'assistenzialismo ti dice niente?
> ti posso fare l'esempio della sicilia dove una persona su 30 e' uno statale e che vanno in pensione dopo 17 anni o in calabria con decine di migliaia di guardie forestali spesso inoperose x ovvi motivi di abbondanza
> dai le differenze ci sono
> ...


a costo id perderci il weekend te li trovo io i post in cui lo dici. A proposito dei miei conterranei, sinceramente, mi sembra che tu avessi generalizzato.


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> gli esempi come questi sarebbero infiniti


 D'altronde molta dell'evasione fiscale è concentrata al nord...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> premessa che io nn sono uno di quelli che dice che tutti quelli del tal posto in quanto tali siano delinquenti,fancazzisti,colerosi e cosi via....


 

ma xche i napoletani ti devono sempre fregare x forza o cercare di farlo ?
a volte me lo chiedo





Alexantro ha detto:


> secondo te e' normale vedere un quartiere intero che assalta le volanti quando vanno a prelevare un criminale x esempio?





Alexantro ha detto:


> o morire a fucilate la notte di capodanno?
> 
> ditemi cortesemente apparte napoli dove si muore con una pallottola in testa mentre si festeggia l'arrivo dell'anno nuovo dal balcone di casa.....
> ditemi altrettanto cortesemente dove si vedono apparte a napoli interi quartieri in rivolta che vogliono linciare i poliziotti colpevoli di fare il loro lavoro.....
> ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Luglio 2009)

.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

Repetita iuvant


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Repetita iuvant


ho postato 2 volte, scusassero


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ho postato 2 volte, scusassero


noi si, scusiamo e ci scusiamo, sempre e comunque. a prescindere avrebbe detto un compaesano


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> a costo id perderci il weekend te li trovo io i post in cui lo dici. A proposito dei miei conterranei, sinceramente, mi sembra che tu avessi generalizzato.


 te lo chiedo
trovami i post in cui ho detto che il 100% dei meridionali non si lavano,rubano,sporcano ecc ecc
perdici il weekend come hai detto ma adesso lo fai dato che fai la saputella........
grazie


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Alexantro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > premessa che io nn sono uno di quelli che dice che tutti quelli del tal posto in quanto tali siano delinquenti,fancazzisti,colerosi e cosi via....
> ...


allora
un conto e' dire che al sud ci sono certe zone degradate che qui non si vedono (pura verita)
un altro e' dire che tutto il sud sia cosi'
io nn l'ho mai detto
ho solo detto (e lo ripeto tranquillamente) che dalle mie parti non vedi 16enni con la pistola e non vedi coltellate x una precedenza non data
stop


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> D'altronde molta dell'evasione fiscale è concentrata al nord...


 l'evasione fiscale si estende in tutta italia ,non e' una piaga specifica x zona come la ndrangheta tanto x dire 
(capirai col governo furbetto che premia chi evade e penalizza chi paga regolarmente le tasse) non e' maggiore al nord che al sud certamente
informati meglio


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Alexantro ha detto:


> allora
> un conto e' dire che al sud ci sono certe zone degradate che qui non si vedono (pura verita)
> un altro e' dire che tutto il sud sia cosi'
> io nn l'ho mai detto
> ...


Però vedi sedicenni che si ammazzano ubriachi persi con le macchine ogni week end e omicidi dettati dall'alienzazione. Diaciamocela tutta, allora.
Regione che vai, usanze che trovi


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> allora
> un conto e' dire che al sud ci sono certe zone degradate che qui non si vedono (pura verita)
> un altro e' dire che tutto il sud sia cosi'
> io nn l'ho mai detto
> ...


stai scrivendo una marea di cazzate....vorrei farti notare che nelle frasi che ti ho postato si parla di napoletani e interi quartieri...se non è generalizzare questo....

io sono stata garbata nei toni, quindi saputella lo dici a soreta o alle squinzie che ti porti a letto.


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Però vedi sedicenni che si ammazzano ubriachi persi con le macchine ogni week end e omicidi dettati dall'alienzazione. Diaciamocela tutta, allora.
> Regione che vai, usanze che trovi


e' una cosa un pelo diversa ubriacarsi e provocare magari incidenti (nn che sia corretto e' ....x carita' anzi) dal girare con un arma da fuoco in tasca ...gesto premeditato dato che uno e' perfettamente conscio e lucido quando si infila una pistola sotto il giubbotto
non credi?


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> stai scrivendo una marea di cazzate....vorrei farti notare che nelle frasi che ti ho postato si parla di napoletani e interi quartieri...se non è generalizzare questo....
> 
> io sono stata garbata nei toni, quindi saputella lo dici a soreta o alle squinzie che ti porti a letto.


xche a napoli alcuni quartieri sono purtroppo cosi',scampia ti dice niente?......e' colpa mia forse?
dico balle?
se dico balle x vie argomentative dimmi dove ho sbagliato
invece di frignare e darmi del "brutto razzista" porta argomenti validi piuttosto


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Alexantro ha detto:


> e' una cosa un pelo diversa ubriacarsi e provocare magari incidenti (nn che sia corretto e' ....x carita' anzi) dal girare con un arma da fuoco in tasca ...gesto premeditato dato che uno e' perfettamente conscio e lucido quando si infila una pistola sotto il giubbotto
> non credi?


Francamente no, Alex, perchè quei ragazzi escono con l'intenzione di ubricarsi e ormai non hanno scusanti sul fatto che guidare da ubriachi un veicolo è come maneggiare un arma carica. credo che su questo concorderai.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> e' una cosa un pelo diversa ubriacarsi e provocare magari incidenti (nn che sia corretto e' ....x carita' anzi) dal girare con un arma da fuoco in tasca ...gesto premeditato dato che uno e' perfettamente conscio e lucido quando si infila una pistola sotto il giubbotto
> non credi?


mio cugino è morto ammazzato a padova nel 1992, a 16 anni da un coetaneo compagno di scuola che l'ha sgozzato per un casco firmato. 
QUindi non rompere le scatole e informati bene tu, invece di pensare che vivi su una nuvola rosa e tutti gli altri nella merda.


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Alexantro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Francamente no, Alex, perchè quei ragazzi escono con l'intenzione di ubricarsi e ormai non hanno scusanti sul fatto che guidare da ubriachi un veicolo è come maneggiare un arma carica. credo che su questo concorderai.
> ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> emmanuelle arsan ha detto:
> 
> 
> > xche a napoli alcuni quartieri sono purtroppo cosi',scampia ti dice niente?......e' colpa mia forse?
> ...


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Alexantro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > mio cugino è morto ammazzato a padova nel 1992, a 16 anni da un coetaneo compagno di scuola che l'ha sgozzato per un casco firmato.
> ...


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Alexantro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non è colpa tua, ma quartieri così non ci sono solo a napoli. esistono zone degradate nelle periferie di tutte le grandi città, con problemi di droga, microdeliquenza e quant'altro e, francamente, solo tu sembri non vederli
> ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> xche a napoli alcuni quartieri sono purtroppo cosi',scampia ti dice niente?......e' colpa mia forse?
> dico balle?
> se dico balle x vie argomentative dimmi dove ho sbagliato
> invece di frignare e darmi del "brutto razzista" porta argomenti validi piuttosto


io non ti ho mai dato del brutto razzista e non frigno, per abitudine. ti ripeto: forse sono usanze delle donne che frequenti e datti una calmata.


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io non ti ho mai dato del brutto razzista e non frigno, per abitudine. ti ripeto: forse sono usanze delle donne che frequenti e datti una calmata.


veramente sono calmissimo......


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Alexantro ha detto:


> xche a napoli alcuni quartieri sono purtroppo cosi',scampia ti dice niente?......e' colpa mia forse?
> dico balle?
> se dico balle x vie argomentative dimmi dove ho sbagliato
> invece di frignare e darmi del "brutto razzista" porta argomenti validi piuttosto


 
ma quando si inneggia al colera, al terremoto, alla puzza non ci si riferisce agli abitanti di scampia o vattelapesca ma all'intero popolo meridionale, senza distinzioni.
la verità caro amico è che noi napoletani, purtroppo, dobbiamo sempre dare la prova ai nostri interlocutori di non essere, fortunatamente per loro, poi _così _napoletani come il loro _pregiudizio_ immaginava.
Però su una cosa ti do ragione: quello che si vede qui, e quello che si lasciano fare i cittadini onesti qui, non ha uguali nel mondo.
E chi è causa del suo male ....
Solo che pagare da onesto il prezzo della disonestà altrui ti fa sentire doppiamente beffato.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> escono con l'intenzioni di ubriacarsi...non di uccidere,e' qui che sta la differenza rocknroll.....che poi da ubriachi provochino l'incidente mortale e' un altro discorso (ce ne sarebbero da dire su tutta sta gente fottutamente sbronza,non la sopporto).....un ragazzino che gira con la pistola invece non penso abbia intenzione di dispensare carezze e baci ......


e no alex, eh non raccontartela. Metterti in auto con un tasso alcoolico spropositato fa di te un assassino. Nella mia famiglia ci son persone hanno il porto d'armi...questo non fa di loro assassini


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> c'e degrado e degrado
> guardacaso nelle grandi metropoli del nord
> bologna,milano,o torino i quartieri piu malfamati non sono certo popolati da gente del posto se ci fai caso.......


nella periferia di milano i peggio quartieri sono abitati da milanesi.
Capisco che intendi ma generalizzare non si può.
Concordo che ci siano regioni in cui la violenza e la delinquenza è più alta.
Questo non si può negare


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Soprattutto quella organizzata... lì bisognerebbe tornare almeno all'unità d'Italia ed a come è stata realizzata.


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ma quando si inneggia al colera, al terremoto, alla puzza non ci si riferisce agli abitanti di scampia o vattelapesca ma all'intero popolo meridionale, senza distinzioni.
> .


mica vero
esempio stupido
andai a vedere anni fa un reggina-napoli di calcio a reggio calabria dato che mi trovavo li x lavoro
e ricordo i tifosi locali (reggio calabria come ben sai e' molto piu a sud di napoli) cantare il coretto reso famoso da salvini (senti che puzza ecc ecc ecc)
ho amici di salerno (che non e' certo in sudtirolo) che dicono piu o meno le stesse cose
quindi nn la vedo come una discriminazione nord contro sud.....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> allora io sono stato rapinato da 3 napoletani allora ma *non ho mai pensato che siano tutti cosi.....*mi dispiace x tuo cugino ma quando si parla di certe cose si guarda un semplice dato di fatto (o calcolo statistico se preferisci)
> nel senso quanti episodi analoghi sono successi a padova dal 1992 a oggi?
> e se sono successi quanti x colpa di gente del posto(padovani o veneti)?
> tutto qua


ma dai discorsi che fai sembra proprio il contrario...e lo fai per i meridionali e per gli extracomunitari che ammazzano o violentano... Non nominarlo nemmeno mio cugino, non ci provare.


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Concordo che ci siano regioni in cui la violenza e la delinquenza è più alta.
> Questo non si può negare


e' proprio questo che volevo dire.......
e' razzismo secondo voi?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*............*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Soprattutto quella organizzata... lì bisognerebbe tornare almeno all'unità d'Italia ed a come è stata realizzata.


sei uno sfaccimmone, compare, un grande sfacimmone. ma io quel discorso lì, il vaso di pandora, non lo volevo aprire .....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> c'e degrado e degrado
> guardacaso nelle grandi metropoli del nord
> bologna,milano,o torino i quartieri piu malfamati non sono certo popolati da gente del posto se ci fai caso.......


mi risulta diversamente, ti dò ragione per la periferia di brescia per quel che so io.


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mi risulta diversamente, ti dò ragione per la periferia di brescia per quel che so io.


a bologna e firenze e' cosi'
a torino idem
in lombardia non lo so sinceramente


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma dai discorsi che fai sembra proprio il contrario...e lo fai per i meridionali e per gli extracomunitari che ammazzano o violentano... Non nominarlo nemmeno mio cugino, non ci provare.


Emma calmati.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Alexantro ha detto:


> mica vero
> esempio stupido
> andai a vedere anni fa un reggina-napoli di calcio a reggio calabria dato che mi trovavo li x lavoro
> e ricordo i tifosi locali (reggio calabria come ben sai e' molto piu a sud di napoli) cantare il coretto reso famoso da salvini (senti che puzza ecc ecc ecc)
> ...


Ah benissimo, allora non gaseremo tutti i meridionali ma solo i napoletani. Sehr gut !


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> veramente sono calmissimo......


dai vocaboli che usi non sembra.

ah, e ti tolgo il dubbio: io sono incazzata nera, quindi tra un po' manco ti rispondo + perchè il ban per averti mandato a quel paese non lo rischio


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

non ho nominato nessuno
ho solo detto che mi dispiace x quello che e' successo a tuo cugino


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ah benissimo, allora non gaseremo tutti i meridionali ma solo i napoletani. Sehr gut !


che te devo di'
non sono certo pensieri miei


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> dai vocaboli che usi non sembra.
> 
> ah, e ti tolgo il dubbio: io sono incazzata nera, quindi tra un po' manco ti rispondo + perchè il ban per averti mandato a quel paese non lo rischio


vedi te.....se sei incazzata il problema non e' di certo mio ma e' solo tuo


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Soprattutto quella organizzata... lì bisognerebbe tornare almeno all'unità d'Italia ed a come è stata realizzata.


 che figlio di buona mamma Molti, che sei.....


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> sei uno sfaccimmone, compare, un grande sfacimmone. ma io quel discorso lì, il vaso di pandora, non lo volevo aprire .....


beh il discorso l'ho solo accennato e non intendo proseguirlo, ma se si vuol capire un attimo la differenza tra nord e sud, è inevitabile partire almeno da lì. Dico almeno, perchè dovremmo tornare millenni indietro.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> vedi te.....se sei incazzata il problema non e' di certo mio ma e' solo tuo


l'ignoranza e il pregiudizio mi fanno imbestialire....e sono entrambi attinenti alla sfera della tua personalità.


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> l'ignoranza e il pregiudizio mi fanno imbestialire....e sono entrambi attinenti alla sfera della tua personalità.


nessun pregiudizio ripeto non ho mai pensato che tu ad esempio napoletana=cattiva persona...anzi probabilmente sarai 1000 volte migliore del sottoscritto
ma e' da idioti negare le evidenze che ci sono tra zone e zone d'italia.....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> nessun pregiudizio ripeto non ho mai pensato che tu ad esempio napoletana=cattiva persona...anzi probabilmente sarai 1000 volte migliore del sottoscritto
> ma e' da idioti negare le evidenze che ci sono tra zone e zone d'italia.....


forse volevi scrivere differenze, altrimenti non ho capito. Io non sto negando che al sud ci sia la criminalità, semplicemente che non è un fenomeno tutto nostro. e detto questo vi saluto e me ne vado a fare altro, prima di scrivere qualcosa fuori luogo.
(anticipo l'acquisto di guantoni e resto)


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*............*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> forse volevi scrivere differenze, altrimenti non ho capito. Io non sto negando che al sud ci sia la criminalità, semplicemente che non è un fenomeno tutto nostro. e detto questo vi saluto e me ne vado a fare altro, prima di scrivere qualcosa fuori luogo.
> (anticipo l'acquisto di guantoni e resto)


 
E' assolutamente normale accalorarsi quando si parla di politica, calcio, nord/sud, ex mogli o fidanzate, alcuni utenti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> *Per quanto il razzismo sia odioso, esso non è scevro da tentativi di un sua categorizzazione scientifica*. Ed ha supporti culturali inquietanti, poco noti, ma da non sottovalutare. Partendo da salvini ed andando a ritroso il filo di Arianna è lungo.
> Aggiungo che mentre salvini ci dava dei terroni puzzolenti, noi qui aggredivamo un cittadino etiope perché nero. Attenzione al vittimismo, quindi che ognuno guardi in casa propria.








  Me lo spieghi?



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> stai scrivendo una marea di cazzate....vorrei farti notare che nelle frasi che ti ho postato si parla di napoletani e interi quartieri...se non è generalizzare questo....
> 
> io sono stata garbata nei toni, quindi saputella lo dici a soreta o alle squinzie che ti porti a letto.





emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io non ti ho mai dato del brutto razzista e non frigno, per abitudine. ti ripeto: forse sono usanze delle donne che frequenti e datti una calmata.





emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che figlio di buona mamma Molti, che sei.....


Emma, capisco che ti sei arrabbiata, ma hai usato per tre volte offese alle donne per rintuzzare quelle che ritenevi offese razziste di un uomo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2009)

Razzismo è attribuire dei comportamenti non graditi o considerati di classe inferiore a delle persone identificandolo per nazionalità, etnia, luogo di nascita, genere, caratteristiche somatiche, ecc.

Razzismo è trovare la spiegazione più facile e superficiale a qualsiasi problema.

Ogni prpblema è complesso come origini e ancor più complesso come soluzione sia la camorra o l'antimeridionalismo.

Accusare i settentrionali (come categoria totalizzante) di antimeridionalismo (rivolto verso persone e gruppi di persone) è fare un'affermazione razzista.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Emma, capisco che ti sei arrabbiata, ma hai usato per tre volte offese alle donne per rintuzzare quelle che ritenevi offese razziste di un uomo.


per questo le ho detto di calmarsi.
son rimasta basita.
il razzismo che ha espresso lei verso un certo tipo di donne a suo parere degne di frequentare Alexandro è fastidioso al pari di quello che tanto condanna.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (24 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per questo le ho detto di calmarsi.
> son rimasta basita.
> il razzismo che ha espresso lei verso un certo tipo di donne a suo parere degne di frequentare Alexandro è fastidioso al pari di quello che tanto condanna.


Ma dai solo perchè si altera un po? E che sarà mai Asu?

Tutto il mondo è paese...poi cavoli...ogni zona d'Italia ha le sue luci e le sue ombre...


















 Mi manca la Romagna 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Adoro le donne calabresi e le romagnole...

Asu non vuol dire che sono razzista sai???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai solo perchè si altera un po? E che sarà mai Asu?
> 
> Tutto il mondo è paese...poi cavoli...ogni zona d'Italia ha le sue luci e le sue ombre...
> 
> ...


 Vuol dire che ti applichi per essere inopportuno e ci riesci.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Luglio 2009)

Originariamente inviato da *emmanuelle arsan*  
_
stai scrivendo una marea di cazzate....vorrei farti notare che nelle frasi che ti ho postato si parla di napoletani e interi quartieri...se non è generalizzare questo....

io sono stata garbata nei toni, quindi saputella lo dici a soreta o alle squinzie che ti porti a letto._

Citazione:
Originariamente inviato da *emmanuelle arsan*  
_io non ti ho mai dato del brutto razzista e non frigno, per abitudine. ti ripeto: forse sono usanze delle donne che frequenti e datti una calmata._

Citazione:
Originariamente inviato da *emmanuelle arsan*  
_che figlio di buona mamma Molti, che sei....._

Emma, capisco che ti sei arrabbiata, ma hai usato per tre volte offese alle donne per rintuzzare quelle che ritenevi offese razziste di un uomo.







non credo di essere stata offensiva persa....per quanto riguarda la frase detta a moltimodi, dalle mie parti è, oserei dire, un complimento e ha, nè più nè meno, la stessa accezione positiva della frase che qualche post prima ho visto che ha scritto rock.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per questo le ho detto di calmarsi.
> son rimasta basita.
> il razzismo che ha espresso lei verso un certo tipo di donne a suo parere degne di frequentare Alexandro è fastidioso al pari di quello che tanto condanna.


asu, ma quale razzismo? razzismo verso una categoria di donne della quale io stessa, per prima, ho fatto parte? quelle che hanno l'amante? scusa eh, ma mi sento tutto, però non scema.


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non credo di essere stata offensiva persa....per quanto riguarda la frase detta a moltimodi, dalle mie parti è, oserei dire, un complimento e ha, nè più nè meno, la stessa accezione positiva della frase che qualche post prima ho visto che ha scritto rock.


Neanche io ti ho trovata eccessivamente offensiva, meno che mai razzista 

	
	
		
		
	


	





La battuta a MM era appunto una battuta per come l'ho letta io


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Luglio 2009)

*Persa:*

mi dispiace ma non credo tu possa capire; credo che tu sia nata, cresciuta e vissuta sempre al nord. Non sai, quindi che significa, avere a che fare, per lavoroo altro, con persone del nord, che leggono l'indirizzo del tuo studio o il tuo luogo di nascita e storcono il naso o fanno un sorrisino e dicono :"ah lei è napoletana? possiam stare tranquilli che non sparisca niente?". a me sale il sangue agli occhi....per non parlare di quando cacci i documenti a nebbiopoli o a verona o a venezia, in strutture alberghiere di lusso....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Neanche io ti ho trovata eccessivamente offensiva, meno che mai razzista
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lettri io non volevo essere nè offensiva nè razzista, nè tantomeno offendere moltimodi, ci mancherebbe. Mi dispiace molto che le mie parole abbiano potuto offendere qualcuno o essere interpretate in chiave "offensivo-razzista".


----------



## Old lordpinceton (25 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mi dispiace ma non credo tu possa capire; credo che tu sia nata, cresciuta e vissuta sempre al nord. Non sai, quindi che significa, avere a che fare, per lavoroo altro, con persone del nord, che leggono l'indirizzo del tuo studio o il tuo luogo di nascita e storcono il naso o fanno un sorrisino e dicono :"ah lei è napoletana? possiam stare tranquilli che non sparisca niente?". a me sale il sangue agli occhi....per non parlare di quando cacci i documenti a nebbiopoli o a verona o a venezia, in strutture alberghiere di lusso....
























  ma dai...
Sai Emma...I Veneti, sono citati da Tacito nelle sue historie. Pare che perfino i romani avessero paura di loro. Un popolo che scendeva dalla Pannonia, senza dio nè vestiti. Bellicosissimo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mi dispiace ma non credo tu possa capire; credo che tu sia nata, cresciuta e vissuta sempre al nord. Non sai, quindi che significa, avere a che fare, per lavoroo altro, con persone del nord, che leggono l'indirizzo del tuo studio o il tuo luogo di nascita e storcono il naso o fanno un sorrisino e dicono :"ah lei è napoletana? possiam stare tranquilli che non sparisca niente?". a me sale il sangue agli occhi....per non parlare di quando cacci i documenti a nebbiopoli o a verona o a venezia, in strutture alberghiere di lusso....


Evidentemente non mi sono spiegata.
Se fossi genovese e venissi accusata di avarizia sarei razzista se, per rifiutare la generalizzazione, rispondessi ...non sono scozzese e tantomeno ebrea... lo capisci?
Comunque se volessi farmi dei complimenti preferirei che non si facessero allusioni sul comportamento di mia madre.
So bene che "figlio di buona donna" può essere scherzoso tra amici, così come lo può essere "pirla" ...ma entrambe le espressioni sono figlie di una cultura.


Avevo aperto un thread credo due anni fa (vado a occhio, ricordando che Chen mi aveva scritto privatamente per farmi i complimenti. Ovviamente non gli avevo risposto. I perché, credo sia intuile spiegarli) su come la scelta degli insulti definisse la cultura (in senso lato) della persona che che li sceglie.
Ma si può anche riflettere su espressioni che si usano.
Se Sofia Loren ne La ciociara risponde "a sorata!" ai soldati americani che le chiedono di mostrar le gambe, mi fa ridere e assume poi molti significati nel contesto della storia. Detto a chi si vuole rintuzzare per aver usato espressioni che giudichi anti meridionali, fa un altro effetto, per me.
Io non contestavo che tu ti lamentassi dell'antimeridionalismo generalizzante e razzista.
Lo conosco bene.
Ti sembra che chi lavora nella scuola e da più di ventanni in una scuola "a rischio" non conosca queste cose?
Ben per questo ti ho fatto rilevare le espressioni usate.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> ma dai...
> Sai Emma...I Veneti, sono citati da Tacito nelle sue historie. Pare che perfino i romani avessero paura di loro. Un popolo che scendeva dalla Pannonia, senza dio nè vestiti. Bellicosissimo...


 Io non sono veneta.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (25 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non sono veneta.


 
http://wapedia.mobi/it/Veneti

E io non sono certo razzista...mai stato disposto a fare di ogni erba un fascio...detesto i luoghi comuni, ma capisco la mentalità dei trevisani: è semplicissima. Nella cultura agricola veneta, vi è un sistema rigidissimo di regole. Guai a trasgredire. Tutto quello che viene da fuori è visto come minaccia: "foresto". Ogni giorno mi scontro con la chiusura mentale della mia gente. E mi ricordo benissimo, il mio inziale imbarazzo quando approdai per studio a Bologna. Ecco...tu pensi...che so...che la mia gente, accetti che non so...i Bolognesi siano più evoluti? Ma vuoi scherzare??? O che dire di quanti sono andati a lavorare a Milano o Torino? Un'anziana signora di Gallarate mi raccontava che i veneti arrivavano, tutti timidi e spaventati, sembravano indietro di 50 anni, e non facevano tanta amicizia, ma cercavano di mantenere tutti i loro usi e costumi. Ha ragione Emma....l'ignoranza! 

Poi sulla gente veneta ha giocato enormemente la religione! Una banda di repressi, convinti che tutto è male e peccato, a cui è sempre stato insegnato di essere "santi" ( difensori della DC e della AC), mentre che so...i romagnoli sono una banda di comunisti atei senza dio e principi morali. 

Roma? Un'identità astratta...

Poi ancora: il nord est veneto, si è buttato a capofitto sul lavoro. E non sullo studio. Così noi nel 2009, abbiamo persone di cultura zero, a capo di aziende ecc..ecc..ecc...Mi pare che invece i meridionali intelligenti, dato che lavoro non c'era, come forma di riscatto, si sono buttati sullo studio. Mi pare logico che poi ti trovi maestre, professori ecc...ecc...del sud. 

Ora anche il mito del nord est, sta crollando. 
Ma ovvio se la sono cercata. Come galline avide.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> http://wapedia.mobi/it/Veneti
> 
> E io non sono certo razzista...mai stato disposto a fare di ogni erba un fascio...detesto i luoghi comuni, ma capisco la mentalità dei trevisani: è semplicissima. Nella cultura agricola veneta, vi è un sistema rigidissimo di regole. Guai a trasgredire. Tutto quello che viene da fuori è visto come minaccia: "foresto". Ogni giorno mi scontro con la chiusura mentale della mia gente. E mi ricordo benissimo, il mio inziale imbarazzo quando approdai per studio a Bologna. Ecco...tu pensi...che so...che la mia gente, accetti che non so...i Bolognesi siano più evoluti? Ma vuoi scherzare??? O che dire di quanti sono andati a lavorare a Milano o Torino? Un'anziana signora di Gallarate mi raccontava che i veneti arrivavano, tutti timidi e spaventati, sembravano indietro di 50 anni, e non facevano tanta amicizia, ma cercavano di mantenere tutti i loro usi e costumi. Ha ragione Emma....l'ignoranza!
> 
> ...


 Vi sfugge il senso...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (25 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vi sfugge il senso...


Che te devo dì se non ci arrivo non ci arrivo


----------



## Amoremio (25 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> è questo atteggiamento che risulta aggressivo e fastidioso.
> lo pago anche io il problema rifiuti ma SO che non l'hanno creato i napoletani e che la soluzione andava trovata da tutti per risolvere i danni del passato (creati da TUTTI)


 
sono tardiva, lo so
ma questo lo quoto in pieno 



Grande82 ha detto:


> mi madre è statale e va in pensione dopo 40anni di lavoro, come tutti gli statali.quelli che dici tu saranno ministeriali o gli ex famosi baby pensionati che non esistono più, appartengono ad una situazione particolare NAZIONALE di 15-20 anni fa.
> Le guardie forestali, come i vigili del fuoco, purtroppo, rischiano la vita per due lire e anche se magari passano la sera reperibili ma inoperosi in caserma, quando c'è emergenza e si lavora non penso affatto si tirino indietro. come gli alpini del resto, no?


 
i ministeriali vanno in pensione dopo 40 anni

le nicchie di baby pensionati esistono ancora
sulla base di leggi regionali
in sicilia di sicuro, ma non solo lì
e per una srie di categorie privilegiate (tra cui i parlamentari del nord, del centro e del sud)
le guardie forestali sono cosa ben diversa dai vigili del fuoco
soprattutto in calabria sono tantissimi posti di lavoro distribuiti spesso su base clientelare per racimolar voti 



Grande82 ha detto:


> quello che non condivido è la distinzione INTILE fra chi è di qua e chi è di là.
> Sarebbe sensato parlare di Stato, dato che le leggi sono statali e cittadina italiana mi sento.
> Si eviterebbero molti fraintendimenti anche di chi non ha intenzioni bellicose come te, non credi?


sarebbe sensato, certo
ma non converrebbe a coloro che prosperano nella divisione
per questo va avanti il federalismo
che, in più, consente di moltiplicare le poltrone su cui sistemare gli amici




Grande82 ha detto:


> ci si impegna perchè non sia così.
> i vantaggi geografici del nord sono (giustamente) compensati con maggiori incentivi alle imprese che aprono al sud, proprio per impedire le migrazioni inutili di operai e famiglie che dovrebbero e potrebbero lavorare anche al sud.
> Come le città aiutano le comunità montane, ad esempio, che hanno bisogno di scuole e strutture sanitarie anche per pochi abitanti per non scomparire, così il nord aiuta il sud.
> che gli aiuti vadano controllati e gestiti meglio, è giusto, ma chi lo deve fare? la classe politica ha il suo comodo ad allearsi con la mafia anzichè coi cittadini. E questo lo sappiamo troppo bene.
> ...


un conto sono gli incentivi alle imprese 
un altro i contributi erariali
e posso assicurarvi che quando la lega tuonava da un pezzo "roma ladrona" questi contributi erano stabilmente più alti nei confronti delle regioni del nord che non per quelle del sud (la lombardia per prima)
poi che gli amministratori del nord abbiano rubato meno di quelli del sud
è comunque un fatto
ma se pensate che basta che in Trentino qualcuno dica "Austria" che immediatamente da Roma arriva un fiume di soldi
e sanno benissimo che per gli austriaci sono terroni
e anche che continuando con questa solfa spremono gli altri italiani come limoni


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> ma dai...
> Sai Emma...I Veneti, sono citati da Tacito nelle sue historie. Pare che perfino i romani avessero paura di loro. Un popolo che scendeva dalla Pannonia, senza dio nè vestiti. Bellicosissimo...


 ho origini venete. Parlavo solo di cose accadutemi, senza, ovviamente citare gli alberghi. Però a venezia la mia carta di credito se la sono controllata 5 minuti buoni


----------



## Old lordpinceton (25 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ho origini venete. Parlavo solo di cose accadutemi, senza, ovviamente citare gli alberghi. Però a venezia la mia carta di credito se la sono controllata 5 minuti buoni




























Ma dai Emma...non è perchè sei meridionale, ma perchè loro sono veneziani... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  leggiti il mercante di Venezia...e capisci... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (25 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sono tardiva, lo so
> ma questo lo quoto in pieno
> 
> 
> ...


troppo sbrigativo...i danni della DC...sono stati enormi...è una cosa molto complessa...


----------



## Nobody (25 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Razzismo è attribuire dei comportamenti non graditi o considerati di classe inferiore a delle persone identificandolo per nazionalità, etnia, luogo di nascita, genere, caratteristiche somatiche, ecc.
> 
> Razzismo è trovare la spiegazione più facile e superficiale a qualsiasi problema.
> 
> ...


 Razzimo è tentare una classificazione qualitativa su indicatori inesistenti...  il colore della pelle, la latitudine di provenienza, la lingua...


----------



## Nobody (25 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Originariamente inviato da *emmanuelle arsan*
> 
> _stai scrivendo una marea di cazzate....vorrei farti notare che nelle frasi che ti ho postato si parla di napoletani e interi quartieri...se non è generalizzare questo...._
> 
> ...


Non preoccuparti ea... si legge di molto peggio su questo forum senza che arrivi il pistolotto educativo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Per quanto riguarda l'appellativo a me rivolto, era fin troppo chiaro il senso scherzoso!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non preoccuparti ea... si legge di molto peggio su questo forum senza che arrivi il pistolotto educativo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 omnia munda mundis, molti.


----------



## Nobody (25 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Evidentemente non mi sono spiegata.
> Se fossi genovese e venissi accusata di avarizia sarei razzista se, per rifiutare la generalizzazione, rispondessi ...non sono scozzese e tantomeno ebrea... lo capisci?
> Comunque se volessi farmi dei complimenti preferirei che non si facessero allusioni sul comportamento di mia madre.
> *So bene che "figlio di buona donna" può essere scherzoso tra amici, così come lo può essere "pirla" ...ma entrambe le espressioni sono figlie di una cultura.*
> ...


Come mai non ti sei indignata con asu che ha aperto una discussione sulla collega mignottona?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come mai non ti sei indignata con asu che ha aperto una discussione sulla collega mignottona?


Perché la collega è mignottona (così come il marocchino era fastidioso) era un'osservazione su quella specifica persona e su uno specifico comportamento...

Non è mica la stessa cosa criticare il comportamento di una persona e utilizzare per offendere (o scherzosamente perché in quel contesto l'espressione non è offensiva per il tipo di rapporto che intercorre tra i comunicanti) "figlio di..", espressione che attribuisce l'origine di comportamenti non apprezzati al comportamento sessuale della madre.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> omnia munda mundis, molti.


Vuoi vedere che sei riuscita a farmi incazzare?
La monda saresti tu e io sarei l'immonda?
Non è che se una villanata inaudita la dici in latino non è più una villanata, eh.
Stai un po' attenta alle espressioni che usi e a con chi le usi.
Questo è un esempio di espressione apparentemente colta, senza parolacce, estremanente offensiva.


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vuoi vedere che sei riuscita a farmi incazzare?
> La monda saresti tu e io sarei l'immonda?
> Non è che se una villanata inaudita la dici in latino non è più una villanata, eh.
> Stai un po' attenta alle espressioni che usi a con chi li usi.
> Questo è un esempio di espressione apparentemente colta, senza parolacce, estremanente offensiva.


tutto è puro per i puri

non è offensiva ma ironica, onestamente
(se opportuna o no...decida chi legge)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutto è puro per i puri
> 
> non è offensiva ma ironica, onestamente
> (se opportuna o no...decida chi legge)


Grazie della traduzione, ma il latino l'ho studiato.
Mi sembra evidente, visto che l'ho tradotta parafrasandola.
Non è per nulla ironico chi in tua presenza e per criticare te, che le hai fatto notare un'espressione non corretta, si rivolge all'amico usando quell'espressione. E' ironico con l'amico, ma offensivo nei tuoi confronti.
Io ho letto e ho deciso che avevo motivo di ritenermi offesa.


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Grazie della traduzione, ma il latino l'ho studiato.
> Mi sembra evidente, visto che l'ho tradotta parafrasandola.
> Non è per nulla ironico chi in tua presenza e per criticare te, che le hai fatto notare un'espressione non corretta, si rivolge all'amico usando quell'espressione. E' ironico con l'amico, ma offensivo nei tuoi confronti.
> Io ho letto e ho deciso che avevo motivo di ritenermi offesa.


prego, avevo capito male


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> asu, ma quale razzismo? razzismo verso una categoria di donne della quale io stessa, per prima, ho fatto parte? quelle che hanno l'amante? scusa eh, ma mi sento tutto, però non scema.


non sono scema neanche io sai?
non so manco che battuta hai fatto a mm. Non mi riferivo a quella.
mi riferisco alle tue risposte a alexandro e i riferimenti alle donne che frequenterebbe (non credo tu le conosca..) che hai espressamento tirato in ballo per offenderlo.
mah...


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> terrone io lo dico per dire burino e spesso creo fraintendimenti...ovvio che non lo uso nell'accezione che spesso fraintendono.
> Meridionale non capisco perchè ti offenda.
> Lo sei no? devi esserne fiera !
> io non mi offendo se mi danno della settentrionale..anche se spesso lo dicono come insulto


 non è la parola in sè che può dare fastidio (e anche a me terrone lo dicono al lavoro - e qualche volta che ho le palle girate li porto direttamente dal direttore del personale- e sono nato a monza) ma il significato dispregiativo che gli altri ne danno. per questo se un'amico o una persona che sono sicuro che sta scherzando mi da del terrone mi fac cio una risata, viceversa se lo fa qualcun'altro che non conosco o che mi accorgo che non è uno scherzo mi dà fastidio e rispondo incazzato


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> non è la parola in sè che può dare fastidio (e anche a me terrone lo dicono al lavoro - e qualche volta che ho le palle girate li porto direttamente dal direttore del personale- e sono nato a monza) ma il significato dispregiativo che gli altri ne danno. per questo se un'amico o una persona che sono sicuro che sta scherzando mi da del terrone mi fac cio una risata, viceversa se lo fa qualcun'altro che non conosco o che mi accorgo che non è uno scherzo mi dà fastidio e rispondo incazzato


Beh,,ma Monza è piena di meridionali trapiantati...che problema c'è?? Non capisco?...


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Beh,,ma Monza è piena di meridionali trapiantati...che problema c'è?? Non capisco?...


 non c'è nessun problema. ma se proprio vogliamo essere precisi terrone è chi è nato al sud e io non lo sono. e capiamoci, se fossi nato al sud ne sarei fiero...
tecnicamente oltre che dei maleducati (se l'intenzione è maleducata) sono anche degli stupidi...


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Beh,,ma Monza è piena di meridionali trapiantati...che problema c'è?? Non capisco?...


 ps: anche tu sei uno/a di quelli che prendono una parte del tutto marginale della frase e la discutono per portare avanti una discussione che verte su tutt'altro?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Luglio 2009)

*.........*



brancoleone ha detto:


> non c'è nessun problema. ma se proprio vogliamo essere precisi terrone è chi è nato al sud e io non lo sono. e capiamoci, se fossi nato al sud ne sarei fiero...
> tecnicamente oltre che dei maleducati (se l'intenzione è maleducata) sono anche degli stupidi...


L'avresti mai detto che un giorno ti avrei non quotato ma STRA quotato?


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> L'avresti mai detto che un giorno ti avrei non quotato ma STRA quotato?


 certo. perchè no?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vuoi vedere che sei riuscita a farmi incazzare?
> La monda saresti tu e io sarei l'immonda?
> Non è che se una villanata inaudita la dici in latino non è più una villanata, eh.
> Stai un po' attenta alle espressioni che usi e a con chi le usi.
> Questo è un esempio di espressione apparentemente colta, senza parolacce, estremanente offensiva.


 per me quell'espressione significa che se tu hai visto epiteti offensivi nelle cose che ho detto, vuol dire che tu le stesse frasi le avresti usate in tono offensivo, cosa che non era affatto nelle mie intenzioni.
Non mi permetterei mai di fare un paragone tra me e te. Io passo notoriamente per p.uttana e tu per santa maria goretti.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Grazie della traduzione, ma il latino l'ho studiato.
> Mi sembra evidente, visto che l'ho tradotta parafrasandola.
> Non è per nulla ironico chi in tua presenza e per criticare te, che le hai fatto notare un'espressione non corretta, si rivolge all'amico usando quell'espressione. E' ironico con l'amico, ma offensivo nei tuoi confronti.
> Io ho letto e ho deciso che avevo motivo di ritenermi offesa.


allora persa lo chiariamo una volta per tutte, così per non tornarci sopra. Io non scrivo e non litigo mai per offendere: è un'inutile dispendio di energie....e ti assicuro che ne ho poche da spendere. Dovessi decidere di litigare con qualcuno, lo farei per ferirlo. Mi dispiace se hai letto i miei post ad alexantro in chiave offensiva o se ti hanno ferito, mi dispiace ancor di + se ti sei sentita  offesa dalle parulelle in latino...offendere non è il mio stile. Ferire...non saresti un bersaglio. Penso solo che se uno vede dello sporco in qualcosa è perchè lui quella cosa la farebbe per un fine sporco. tutto qui.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> allora persa lo chiariamo una volta per tutte, così per non tornarci sopra. Io non scrivo e non litigo mai per offendere: è un'inutile dispendio di energie....e ti assicuro che ne ho poche da spendere. Dovessi decidere di litigare con qualcuno, lo farei per ferirlo. Mi dispiace se hai letto i miei post ad alexantro in chiave offensiva o se ti hanno ferito, mi dispiace ancor di + se ti sei sentita offesa dalle parulelle in latino...offendere non è il mio stile. Ferire...non saresti un bersaglio.* Penso solo che se uno vede dello sporco in qualcosa è perchè lui quella cosa la farebbe per un fine sporco*. tutto qui.


 E così hai ribadito l'offesa.
Complimenti!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> per me quell'espressione significa che se tu hai visto epiteti offensivi nelle cose che ho detto, vuol dire che tu le stesse frasi le avresti usate in tono offensivo, cosa che non era affatto nelle mie intenzioni.
> Non mi permetterei mai di fare un paragone tra me e te. Io passo notoriamente per p.uttana e tu per santa maria goretti.


Mi sembra che oltre a rispondermi nuovamente offendendomi, mi attribuisci cose che non ho detto.
Non credo che tu sia così sprovveduta da non capire quello che ho detto ovvero che hai usato espressioni contro le donne e quindi non so in che misura offensive nei confronti degli interlocutori (quello lo giudicheranno loro in base al grado di confidenza che intercorre tra voi), ma certamente offensive nei confronti delle donne e quindi di per sè razziste.
Se da un'osservazione linguistica tu passi a un'offesa sul piano personale a me sei tu che cambi piano della discussione.
E nuovamente l'hai fatto nei tuoi due ultimi post a cui sto rispondendo.
Cosa c'entra per cosa passi tu e cosa passo io?
Io non sono mai passata per santa maria goretti perché non ho dodici anni e non sono stata vittima di violenza e neppure mi ergo a santa.
Semplicemente ho dei principi, come tutti, che ritengo giusti(come ovvio, se nn ne avrei altri) e che affermo nei miei pensieri e cerco di esserene coerente nei miei atti.
Tu non so per che cosa passi, ma io non ti ho mai dato quella definizione. E non mi risulta ti sia mai stato detto da nessuno.
Lo stai facendo tu.
Avrai elementi che io non ho.


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2009)

*bbone ragazze...state bbbone.....*


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E così hai ribadito l'offesa.
> Complimenti!


io ho spiegato . Se ti sei offesa, vuol dire che forse ho ragione io.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io ho spiegato . Se ti sei offesa, vuol dire che forse ho ragione io.


 E quattro.
Tecnica da asilo.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra che oltre a rispondermi nuovamente offendendomi, mi attribuisci cose che non ho detto.
> Non credo che tu sia così sprovveduta da non capire quello che ho detto ovvero che hai usato espressioni contro le donne e quindi non so in che misura offensive nei confronti degli interlocutori (quello lo giudicheranno loro in base al grado di confidenza che intercorre tra voi), ma certamente offensive nei confronti delle donne e quindi di per sè razziste.
> Se da un'osservazione linguistica tu passi a un'offesa sul piano personale a me sei tu che cambi piano della discussione.
> E nuovamente l'hai fatto nei tuoi due ultimi post a cui sto rispondendo.
> ...


 ti risulta male, ma questa è un'altra storia.
io credo che tu abbia dei problemi con, per così dire, le frasi fatte.
A casa mia quando si paragona una persona a santa maria goretti, non si fa riferimento all'episodio dello stupro, ma si indica una persona ,morigerata e un po' benevolmente bacchettona, come spesso,a me, appari tu.
Ti ripeto per l'ultima volta che io non avevo intenzione di offendere nessuno e mi dispiace se tu o asudem vi siate sentite tali. Non è nella mia indole. Detto questo, se non ti va puoi anche saltare a pie' pari i mie post. A me inizia a infastidire il fatto che come appena mi trovi ad usare un tono + da salotto reale o espressioni gergali, mi ritrovi sulla testa la tua pseudocensura per questa o quella espressione, in nome di non so bene cosa.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E quattro.
> Tecnica da asilo.


stai offendendo tu, adesso. Continuo a pensare che forse avevo ragione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ti risulta male, ma questa è un'altra storia.
> io credo che tu abbia dei problemi con, per così dire, le frasi fatte.
> A casa mia quando si paragona una persona a santa maria goretti, non si fa riferimento all'episodio dello stupro, ma si indica una persona ,morigerata e un po' benevolmente bacchettona, come spesso,a me, appari tu.
> Ti ripeto per l'ultima volta che io non avevo intenzione di offendere nessuno e mi dispiace se tu o asudem vi siate sentite tali. Non è nella mia indole. Detto questo, se non ti va puoi anche saltare a pie' pari i mie post. A me inizia a infastidire il fatto che come appena mi trovi ad usare un tono + da salotto reale o espressioni gergali, mi ritrovi sulla testa la tua pseudocensura per questa o quella espressione, in nome di non so bene cosa.


Ognuno è infastidito da cose diverse ed esprime il proprio fastidio come gli pare.
Tu sei infastidita dal mio essere "bacchettona" (io?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   
Io da altro.
Ammiro come hai saputo eludere la questione posta.
Forse aprirò un post sull'argomento.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ognuno è infastidito da cose diverse ed esprime il proprio fastidio come gli pare.
> Tu sei infastidita dal mio essere "bacchettona" (io?
> 
> 
> ...


 hai scritto già qualche pagina fa che non si capiva la questione da te posta. Forse noi siamo tutti limitati, o forse non sei riuscita  afarti capire bene


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> hai scritto già qualche pagina fa che non si capiva la questione da te posta. Forse noi siamo tutti limitati, o forse non sei riuscita afarti capire bene


 Però pensavo che tu mi avresti ugualmente capita senza difficoltà.
Mi sembra che sia evidente che se non condividi Alessandro offenderlo definendi squinzie le donne che frequenta in opposizione a te sia attaccare un uomo colpendo le donne, così come quando si dà a qualcuno (seriamente o scherzando) del figlio di p.uttana
Se tu davvero non hai capito puoi rileggere.
Io non riesco a spiegarmi meglio di quanto ho fatto e riconosco i miei limti.
Però non credo che tu possa dire che se non hai capito tu, allora non hanno capito neppure gli altri.
Io non considero gli altri limitati, probabilmente non so spiegarmi e è un limite mio.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però pensavo che tu mi avresti ugualmente capita senza difficoltà.
> Mi sembra che sia evidente che se non condividi Alessandro offenderlo definendi squinzie le donne che frequenta in opposizione a te sia attaccare un uomo colpendo le donne, così come quando si dà a qualcuno (seriamente o scherzando) del figlio di p.uttana
> Se tu davvero non hai capito puoi rileggere.
> Io non riesco a spiegarmi meglio di quanto ho fatto e riconosco i miei limti.
> ...


 nel post 229 scrivi, quotando lord "vi sfugge il senso". e io l'ho interpretato nel senso che non avessimo compreso il discorso che tu stavi facendo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> nel post 229 scrivi, quotando lord "vi sfugge il senso". e io l'ho interpretato nel senso che non avessimo compreso il discorso che tu stavi facendo.


 Avevo scritto v invece di t ...non so perché.
Comunque in effetti ...ripeto, sarà un limite mio.
A me sembrano cose chiarissime.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Avevo scritto v invece di t ...non so perché.
> Comunque in effetti ...ripeto, sarà un limite mio.
> A me sembrano cose chiarissime.


 non lo so nemmeno io perchè hai scritto v invece di t.
Io ho capito che tu hai scritto che usando le frasi che ho usato in un discorso in cui si parla di razzismo, mi mostro io per prima razzista perhcè etichetto delle donne ed esprimo dei giudizi che sembrano di disvalore. In base a quello che ho capito ho risposto che a) non intenevo offendere (e lo scrivo per la centesima volta) b) men che mai offenderei, etichettando male, donne che hanno l'amante, e che, cioè, hanno il mio stesso tipo di comportamento.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non lo so nemmeno io perchè hai scritto v invece di t.
> Io ho capito che tu hai scritto che usando le frasi che ho usato in un discorso in cui si parla di razzismo, mi mostro io per prima razzista perhcè etichetto delle donne ed esprimo dei giudizi che sembrano di disvalore. In base a quello che ho capito ho risposto che a) non intenevo offendere (e lo scrivo per la centesima volta) b) men che mai offenderei, etichettando male, donne che hanno l'amante, e che, cioè, hanno il mio stesso tipo di comportamento.


Allora hai capito.
Ma la questione non è l'intenzione, non credo che non conoscendole tu potessi voler realmente offendere le ragazze che conosce Alexantro, la questione è la scelta di insulti, battute, ironia (chiamala come preferisci) che utilizza la donna per offendere l'uomo. 
Poi se tu insisti a tirare in ballo la tua vita è una scelta tua, personalmente puoi far quel che ti pare ...se ti fa star bene. 
Delle conseguenze per altri (e per te) se ne può discutere se intendi parlarne seriamente. Ma non mi sembra che tu l'abbia mai fatto.
Ma non te lo sto chiedendo, eh, sto solo rilevando che non è argomento che NON avevo intenzione di toccare. La mia era un'osservazione sul significato di certe espressioni.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora hai capito.
> Ma la questione non è l'intenzione, non credo che non conoscendole tu potessi voler realmente offendere le ragazze che conosce Alexantro, la questione è la scelta di insulti, battute, ironia (chiamala come preferisci) che utilizza la donna per offendere l'uomo.
> Poi se tu insisti a tirare in ballo la tua vita è una scelta tua, personalmente puoi far quel che ti pare ...se ti fa star bene.
> Delle conseguenze per altri (e per te) se ne può discutere se intendi parlarne seriamente. Ma non mi sembra che tu l'abbia mai fatto.
> Ma non te lo sto chiedendo, eh, sto solo rilevando che non è argomento che NON avevo intenzione di toccare. La mia era un'osservazione sul significato di certe espressioni.


se non avessi voluto tirare in ballo la mia vita non avrei mai iniziato a scrivere su questo forum, ma mi sarei dedicata ad altro. La mia vita privata qui ce l'ho messa e ho deciso di non farlo ulteriormente...limitatamente alla mia vita sentimentale. 
parli ancora di offendere....e ripeto per l'ultima volta che il mio intento non era questo. Non so, onestamente, che altro dirti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> se non avessi voluto tirare in ballo la mia vita non avrei mai iniziato a scrivere su questo forum, ma mi sarei dedicata ad altro. La mia vita privata qui ce l'ho messa e ho deciso di non farlo ulteriormente...limitatamente alla mia vita sentimentale.
> parli ancora di offendere....e ripeto per l'ultima volta che il mio intento non era questo. Non so, onestamente, che altro dirti.


 Io non parlo più di me da tempo. Non è obbligatorio farlo.
Ma davvero non ti capisco.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non parlo più di me da tempo. Non è obbligatorio farlo.
> Ma davvero non ti capisco.


 cosa non capisci? forse posso essere più chiara.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> cosa non capisci? forse posso essere più chiara.


 Tiri in ballo te stessa e la tua vita senza farlo.
Allora non capisco perché non eviti anche riferimenti velati.
Parli di te come di un'amica di cui vorresti sparlare, ma non lo fai, però lasci capire che ne avresti da dire.
Poi ogni tanto apri thread, ma le cose che dici di te sono del tutto marginali o senza riferimenti concreti.
E' difficile capirti ed esserti utile.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tiri in ballo te stessa e la tua vita senza farlo.
> Allora non capisco perché non eviti anche riferimenti velati.
> Parli di te come di un'amica di cui vorresti sparlare, ma non lo fai, però lasci capire che ne avresti da dire.
> Poi ogni tanto apri thread, ma le cose che dici di te sono del tutto marginali o senza riferimenti concreti.
> E' difficile capirti ed esserti utile.


semplicemente scrivo quello che mi sento di dire nel momento in cui lo scrivo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> semplicemente scrivo quello che mi sento di dire nel momento in cui lo scrivo.


 Bah ...vedi ...non ti capisco.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Bah ...vedi ...non ti capisco.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ps: anche tu sei uno/a di quelli che prendono una parte del tutto marginale della frase e la discutono per portare avanti una discussione che verte su tutt'altro?


No la mia era una battuta...ma nel 2009 esiste ancora qualche meridionale che si offende per l' epiteto terrone??? 

Dalle meridionali che ho conosciuto io...che le sussurassi all'orecchio...sei la mia terruncella porcella...ridevano come pazze...

Ma nel 2009...siamo ancora così arretrati??? 
Sono basito...

E lei mi diceva...Taci Polenton Maialon...


----------



## Old Staff (26 Luglio 2009)

Riteniamo che all'origine dello scambio di accuse sulle reciproche offese vi sia una diversa sensibilità nell'affrontare l'argomento all'origine del thread.

Ci è parso di capire che chi lo riferisca solo a determinate categorie, non lo intenda allo stesso modo se usato in un contesto "accalorato" di scambio di reciproche accuse tirando in ballo altre categorie (nello specifico le donne) per far capire quanto detto e riferito a loro potesse risultar offensivo.
Chi lo intende invece a 360° verso ogni categoria pare più attenta a far si che si evitino in ogni caso simili espressioni.

Ci pare inoltre che si sia riusciti ad arrivare a spiegazioni comprensibili da tutte le parti coinvolte su cosa abbia potuto far innescare le accuse e le offese reciproche.

Ci limitiamo pertanto ad auspicare pro futuro che si possa arrivare alle spiegazioni prima che alle offese o a ciò che come tale può apparire, non appena ci si avveda che in tal senso qualcuno l'ha avvertito.

Saluti



Ps. Per favore, attenzione ai quote. Grazie!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

Staff ha detto:


> Riteniamo che all'origine dello scambio di accuse sulle reciproche offese vi sia una diversa sensibilità nell'affrontare l'argomento all'origine del thread.
> 
> Ci è parso di capire che chi lo riferisca solo a determinate categorie, non lo intenda allo stesso modo se usato in un contesto "accalorato" di scambio di reciproche accuse tirando in ballo altre categorie (nello specifico le donne) per far capire quanto detto e riferito a loro potesse risultar offensivo.
> Chi lo intende invece a 360° verso ogni categoria pare più attenta a far si che si evitino in ogni caso simili espressioni.
> ...


Il fatto che io abbia mantenuto un dialogo civile non toglie la gravità del fatto che mi sia stato dato della persona sporca che vede sporco non non ce n'è e per ben quattro volte, per un'osservazione linguistica che non costituiva alcuna offesa.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il fatto che io abbia mantenuto un dialogo civile non toglie la gravità del fatto che mi sia stato dato della persona sporca che vede sporco non non ce n'è e per ben quattro volte, per un'osservazione linguistica che non costituiva alcuna offesa.


Ma dai Persa...molla...la presa...ma che te frega...fa caldo...è domenica sera...rilassati...dai vien qua che ti dò un bacino...dai...su...sempre a spaccare il capello in quattro...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> No la mia era una battuta...ma nel 2009 esiste ancora qualche meridionale che si offende per l' epiteto terrone???
> 
> Dalle meridionali che ho conosciuto io...che le sussurassi all'orecchio...*sei la mia terruncella porcella*...ridevano come pazze...
> 
> ...















 non vedo l'ora di trovare uno che mi sussurri una cosa del genere all'orecchio


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> se non avessi voluto tirare in ballo la mia vita non avrei mai iniziato a scrivere su questo forum, ma mi sarei dedicata ad altro. La mia vita privata qui ce l'ho messa e ho deciso di non farlo ulteriormente...limitatamente alla mia vita sentimentale.
> parli ancora di offendere....e ripeto per l'ultima volta che il mio intento non era questo. Non so, onestamente, che altro dirti.


io invece inizio a pensare che il tuo intento  fosse proprio  quello. 
Dalle donne di alexandro a santa maria goretti.
Se invece ti pace pensare che non è così buon per te ma non puoi impedire agli altri di avere la propria opinione


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> No la mia era una battuta...ma nel 2009 esiste ancora qualche meridionale che si offende per l' epiteto terrone???
> 
> Dalle meridionali che ho conosciuto io...che le sussurassi all'orecchio...sei la mia terruncella porcella...ridevano come pazze...
> 
> ...


interessante..mi stai eccitando tantissimo...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> interessante..*mi stai eccitando tantissimo*...


hei fai la fila per favore, l'ho visto prima io


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hei fai la fila per favore, l'ho visto prima io


ok terruncella porcella, te lo mollo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ok terruncella porcella, te lo mollo


oddio non capisco più nulla... ci vediamo tra mezz'ora? corro a depilarmi


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non vedo l'ora di trovare uno che mi sussurri una cosa del genere all'orecchio


Ma questo è niente...quando trovo la tipa giusta...non mi risparmio di certo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  quella che ti dice..." Dai dimmi tutto quello che mi faresti...eheheheheeheh"...


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma questo è niente...quando trovo la tipa giusta...non mi risparmio di certo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 potresti però risparmiare i lettori di questo forum...sarebbe cosa buona e giusta...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma questo è niente...quando trovo la tipa giusta...non mi risparmio di certo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti prego non continuare o presto ti chiederò un appuntamento


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti prego non continuare o presto ti chiederò un appuntamento


e a me hai rifiutato la mano....


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti prego non continuare o presto ti chiederò un appuntamento


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il fatto che io abbia mantenuto un dialogo civile non toglie la gravità del fatto che mi sia stato dato della persona sporca che vede sporco non non ce n'è e per ben quattro volte, per un'osservazione linguistica che non costituiva alcuna offesa.


persa stai esagerando. Io non ti ho dato della sporca. ho solamente osservato che se ritenevi offensive delle espressioni che per me non lo erano, forse è perchè TU le avresti usate in modo offensivo. Cosa, questa, che non era nelle mie intenzioni.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io invece inizio a pensare che il tuo intento fosse proprio quello.
> Dalle donne di alexandro a santa maria goretti.
> Se invece ti pace pensare che non è così buon per te ma non puoi impedire agli altri di avere la propria opinione


l'intento non era quello, asudem. Certo che ognuno può avere un'opinione, ci mancherebbe. Ma se riguarda me ed è sbagliata, permetti che mi girano?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma questo è niente...quando trovo la tipa giusta...non mi risparmio di certo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma questo è niente...quando trovo la tipa giusta...non mi risparmio di certo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


spero le tipe giuste scarseggino....eheheheheheheheh


----------



## Nobody (27 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché la collega è mignottona (così come il marocchino era fastidioso) era un'osservazione su quella specifica persona e su uno specifico comportamento...
> 
> Non è mica la stessa cosa criticare il comportamento di una persona e utilizzare per offendere (o scherzosamente perché in quel contesto l'espressione non è offensiva per il tipo di rapporto che intercorre tra i comunicanti) "figlio di..", espressione che attribuisce l'origine di comportamenti non apprezzati al comportamento sessuale della madre.


 Spacchi il capello in quattro, ma l'arrampicata ti riesce male.


----------



## Minerva (27 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non lo so nemmeno io perchè hai scritto v invece di t.
> Io ho capito che tu hai scritto che usando le frasi che ho usato in un discorso in cui si parla di razzismo, mi mostro io per prima razzista perhcè etichetto delle donne ed esprimo dei giudizi che sembrano di disvalore. In base a quello che ho capito ho risposto che a) non intenevo offendere (e lo scrivo per la centesima volta) b) men che mai offenderei,* etichettando male, donne che hanno l'amante, e che, cioè, hanno il mio stesso tipo di comportamento.*


che cosa c'entra l'amante, scusa?
la cosa gratuita riguardava semplicemente aver diretto l'insulto non ad alexandro direttamente ma a chi andava a letto con lui.
ogni tanto leggo da te o da anna questa divisione sante-puttane ....un po' quella creata tempo fa nella 101 con grande compiacimento.
limitiamoci a sentirci donne  ognuna con la propria  idea di dignità e rispetto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> che cosa c'entra l'amante, scusa?
> la cosa gratuita riguardava semplicemente aver diretto l'insulto non ad alexandro direttamente ma a chi andava a letto con lui.
> ogni tanto leggo da te o da anna questa divisione sante-puttane ....un po' quella creata tempo fa nella 101 con grande compiacimento.
> limitiamoci a sentirci donne ognuna con la propria idea di dignità e rispetto








 una che ha capito!


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> una che ha capito!


Ma se l'ho detto per prima


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Luglio 2009)

il sangue alla testa di emmanuelle posso comprenderlo ma e' bene che anche lei si interroghi del xche tutta questa gente ha determinati pregiudizi.........come la donna che arriva a 40 anni senza averne trovato mai uno giusto....e' solo sfortuna?o un p'o la colpa e' anche la sua?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> il sangue alla testa di emmanuelle posso comprenderlo ma e' bene che anche lei si interroghi del xche tutta questa gente ha determinati pregiudizi.........come la donna che arriva a 40 anni senza averne trovato mai uno giusto....e' solo sfortuna?o un p'o la colpa e' anche la sua?


ale sei nervoso? stai riniziando col _*p'o*_


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> il sangue alla testa di emmanuelle posso comprenderlo ma e' bene che anche lei si interroghi del xche tutta questa gente ha determinati pregiudizi.........come la donna che arriva a 40 anni senza averne *trovato mai uno giusto....e' solo sfortuna?*o un p'o la colpa e' anche la sua?


no, è anche penuria di uomini come si deve


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ma se l'ho detto per prima


 Sì due


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> spero le tipe giuste scarseggino....eheheheheheheheh


Perchè? Asu...non generalizziamo...ognuno si diverte come può 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Che t'importa se a una piace che le sussurri sconcezze all'orecchio???  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   Mica le scrivo qui le sconcezze...


----------



## Nobody (27 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, è anche penuria di uomini come si deve


Noi veri uomini ormai siamo rari...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Noi veri uomini ormai siamo rari...


ma tu mi sussurreresti nelle orecchie: milanese porcella ??


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Perchè? Asu...non generalizziamo...ognuno si diverte come può
> 
> 
> 
> ...


una fava di niente


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ale sei nervoso? stai riniziando col _*p'o*_


no no anzi
man mano che si avvicinano le ferie mi sento sempre piu gaudioso
il p'o e' uno stramaledetto viziaccio che ho dentro
e x cui merito i vostri insulti razzisti che ci stanno tutti in questo caso


----------



## Nobody (27 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma tu mi sussurreresti nelle orecchie: milanese porcella ??


 Si, certo... dov'è il problema?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma tu mi sussurreresti nelle orecchie: milanese porcella ??


Asu...non fa rima...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, certo... dov'è il problema?


per essere l'ommo perfetto devi dirmi sconcezze in dialetto milanese


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> il sangue alla testa di emmanuelle posso comprenderlo ma e' bene che anche lei si interroghi del xche tutta questa gente ha determinati pregiudizi.........come la donna che arriva a 40 anni senza averne trovato mai uno giusto....e' solo sfortuna?o un p'o la colpa e' anche la sua?


Torniamo in argomento.
I pregiudizi siano contro meridionali, settentrionali, scozzesi o ...emiliani son pregiudizi.
I pregiudizi fanno parte dei meccanismi mentali di anticipazione (o anche script =sceneggiature) che rendono più economico il ragionamento.
E' un pregiudizio aspettarsi che il negoziante ti chieda il conto, per esempio, così pure tutte le formule di cortesia che ci si attende dagli estranei.
Questo nulla ha a che fare con il pregiudizio razzista (si usa il termine razzista per estensione e pure impropriamente, in quanto le razze non esistono, ma solo gruppi etnici con caratteristiche fisiche che colpiscono, ma che equivalgono alle somiglianze di famiglia).
Che a Napoli ci sia la camorra, in Sicilia la mafia, a Milano ...lasciam perdere...lo sanno bene e meglio degli altri le persone che lì vivono o che ne sono originari e che a distanza meglio rilevano quei comportamenti che lì sembravano normali e non i rapporto con una mentalità.
Quello che non è tollerabile è che si attribuiscano a tutti coloro che provengono da un luogo o da un gruppo caratteristiche negative e che si attuino comportamenti discriminatori.
Poi bisogna anche evitare di sentirsi oggetto di discriminazioni quando così non è.
Recentemente in un albergo ha visto delle perplessità nei miei confronti, ma era solo l'impiegata un po' imbranata nel trovare la prenotazione...


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per essere l'ommo perfetto devi dirmi sconcezze in dialetto milanese


 se basta cosi poco x conquistarti comincio ad andare a lezione di dialetto meneghino da subito


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per essere l'ommo perfetto devi dirmi sconcezze in dialetto milanese


Ci sono Asu! Ti parlo all'orecchio come se fossi Abatantuono...in quel film dove tiene prigioniera...chie rea...l'Antonelli??? 

o in Eccezziunale veramente...


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Torniamo in argomento.
> I pregiudizi siano contro meridionali, settentrionali, scozzesi o ...emiliani son pregiudizi.
> I...


 esattissimo
pero come ho gia detto.......c'e' chi esagera nel vittimismo.......


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Asu...non fa rima...


milanesina maialina va bene?


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ci sono Asu! Ti parlo all'orecchio come se fossi Abatantuono...in quel film dove tiene prigioniera...chie rea...l'Antonelli???
> 
> o in Eccezziunale veramente...


 quello con la antonelli era "viuuuuulentemente mia"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> quello con la antonelli era "viuuuuulentemente mia"


 Abatantuono è uno che ha fatto la sua fortuna amplificando i difetti meridionali e il desiderio del meridionale di milanesizzarsi ...così come Aldo che ha dovuto reimparare il suo accento di orogine perché spontaneamente parlava milanese.


----------



## Nobody (27 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per essere l'ommo perfetto devi dirmi sconcezze in dialetto milanese


 mi ricordi wanda, che le voleva in spagnolo...


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Abatantuono è uno che ha fatto la sua fortuna amplificando i difetti meridionali e il desiderio del meridionale di milanesizzarsi ...così come Aldo che ha dovuto reimparare il suo accento di orogine perché spontaneamente parlava milanese.


 difatti faceva sempre il pugliese emigrato che pero' si sentito cenntopeccento milanese.....e veniva puntualmente apostrofato come "terone"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> difatti faceva sempre il pugliese emigrato che pero' si sentito cenntopeccento milanese.....e veniva puntualmente apostrofato come "terone"


Per la precisione "terrone" è con due "r" a Milano.


P.S. un p'o ripetitivo oggi?


----------



## Old sperella (27 Luglio 2009)

Se volete fare il ripassino , stanno vendendo i dvd in edicola , mi pare che il primo sia Attila


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Se volete fare il ripassino , stanno vendendo i dvd in edicola , mi pare che il primo sia Attila


Corro in edicola...VIUUUUUUUUUUUUUULEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA....

Ma dai ragazzi nel 2009...esiste ancora il razzismo???
Sono basito...


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Corro in edicola...VIUUUUUUUUUUUUUULEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA....
> 
> Ma dai ragazzi nel 2009...esiste ancora il razzismo???
> Sono basito...


 certo che esiste
come esiste la falce&martello o come esistono le sette sataniche


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> mi ricordi wanda, che le voleva in spagnolo...













bellissimo , è vero!!
lui poi è gnocco mica da ridere


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> il sangue alla testa di emmanuelle posso comprenderlo ma e' bene che anche lei si interroghi del xche tutta questa gente ha determinati pregiudizi.........come la donna che arriva a 40 anni senza averne trovato mai uno giusto....e' solo sfortuna?*o un p'o la colpa e' anche la sua*?


 assolutamente sì, anche se la parola colpa è proprio brutta.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> milanesina maialina va bene?


 meneghina porcellina va meglio


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> meneghina porcellina va meglio


Uh mia bela fighetinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2009)

Citazione:
Originariamente inviato da *Alexantro* 
_il sangue alla testa di emmanuelle posso comprenderlo ma e' bene che anche lei si interroghi del xche tutta questa gente ha determinati pregiudizi.........come la donna che arriva a 40 anni senza averne trovato mai uno giusto....e' solo sfortuna?*o un p'o la colpa e' anche la sua*?_



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> assolutamente sì, anche se la parola colpa è proprio brutta.


 
Perché assolutamente sì?
Non vedo questa certezza di responsabilità e di scelta.


Ho aperto un'altra discussione in proposito.
http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?p=637411#post637411


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Uh mia bela fighetinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


tuta bela e piscinina


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tuta bela e piscinina


 




*= tuta*

beeeeeehhhhh= *bela*









= *piscinina*


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tuta bela e piscinina


Vedi che sto trovando le parole giuste??


----------



## Grande82 (27 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> e' una cosa un pelo diversa ubriacarsi e provocare magari incidenti (nn che sia corretto e' ....x carita' anzi) dal girare con un arma da fuoco in tasca ...gesto premeditato dato che uno e' perfettamente conscio e lucido quando si infila una pistola sotto il giubbotto
> non credi?


 anche bere e mettersi alla guida è un gesto conscio.
prima di bere sei conscio e lucido, no?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Citazione:
> Originariamente inviato da *Alexantro*
> _il sangue alla testa di emmanuelle posso comprenderlo ma e' bene che anche lei si interroghi del xche tutta questa gente ha determinati pregiudizi.........come la donna che arriva a 40 anni senza averne trovato mai uno giusto....e' solo sfortuna?*o un p'o la colpa e' anche la sua*?_
> 
> ...


io credo che le cose che ci capitano nella nostra vita, tranne che in pochi casi, ci capitano per una sorta di "concorso di colpa" (non trovo un'espressione migliore in questo momento), in percentuali variabili. Mica possiamo sempre dire che la moglie ha tradito il marito perchè la trascurava o che lui ha fatto lo stesso perchè lei è diventata sciatta o che non abbiamo avuto la promozione perchè l'altra è andata a leto col capo e l'altro ha fatto altrttanto con la dirigente.

e sia ben chiaro

e' una mia opinione. Non intendo offendere nessuno​


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Vedi che sto trovando le parole giuste??


è stato bellissimo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io credo che le cose che ci capitano nella nostra vita, tranne che in pochi casi, ci capitano per una sorta di "concorso di colpa" (non trovo un'espressione migliore in questo momento), in percentuali variabili. Mica possiamo sempre dire che la moglie ha tradito il marito perchè la trascurava o che lui ha fatto lo stesso perchè lei è diventata sciatta o che non abbiamo avuto la promozione perchè l'altra è andata a leto col capo e l'altro ha fatto altrttanto con la dirigente.
> 
> e sia ben chiaro
> 
> ...


Che sia una tua opinione è chiaro ..non è ben chiaro il pensiero.

Io invece credo che la responsabilità di un'azione, come lo sposarsi o il tradire, sia sempre di chi la compie, mentre il trovarsi in determinate circostanze (come l'essere single non volendolo) dipenda da un insieme di fattori e coincidenze in cui la responsabilità del singolo può essere spesso minima.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che sia una tua opinione è chiaro ..non è ben chiaro il pensiero.
> 
> Io invece credo che la responsabilità di un'azione, come lo sposarsi o il tradire, sia sempre di chi la compie, mentre il trovarsi in determinate circostanze (come l'essere single non volendolo) dipenda da un insieme di fattori e coincidenze in cui *la responsabilità del singolo può essere spesso minima.*


  e chi si è sognata di dire che è massima?

quanto alla parte precedente...tru credi quello che hai scritto; io, semplicemente, per molte circostanze della vita, come ho scritto, la penso diversamente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e chi si è sognata di dire che è massima?
> 
> quanto alla parte precedente...tru credi quello che hai scritto; io, semplicemente, per molte circostanze della vita, come ho scritto, la penso diversamente.


 Lo dicono in tanti, anche qui.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo dicono in tanti, anche qui.


 mi sono persa. Cosa dicono in tanti? che la responsabilità è massimamente di chi è single se lo è?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mi sono persa. Cosa dicono in tanti? che la responsabilità è massimamente di chi è single se lo è?


Chi tradisce che la responsabilità è del partner.
Chi sta con una persona impegnata che è l'altro/a che gli/le ha fatto perdere la testa che la/il tradito/a è un'arpia.
Chi è scontento del matrimonio che è stato deluso...
E così via ...portando fuori di sè la responsabilità delle scelte proprie.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi tradisce che la responsabilità è del partner.
> Chi sta con una persona impegnata che è l'altro/a che gli/le ha fatto perdere la testa che la/il tradito/a è un'arpia.
> Chi è scontento del matrimonio che è stato deluso...
> E così via ...portando fuori di sè la responsabilità delle scelte proprie.


Ma dai Persa le dinamiche sono molto più complesse...dai...non si può passare la vita a cercare un "perchè" matematico. L'uomo non funziona con principi di causa ed effetto. Non è una macchina. 
C'è di mezzo una questione...divina! Dio non ha forse concesso all'uomo il libero arbitrio???


----------



## Nobody (27 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai Persa le dinamiche sono molto più complesse...dai...non si può passare la vita a cercare un "perchè" matematico. L'uomo non funziona con principi di causa ed effetto. Non è una macchina.
> C'è di mezzo una questione...divina! *Dio non ha forse concesso all'uomo il libero arbitrio*???


 maddechèèèè? ... non ci ha concesso nulla, è tutto pagato a carissimo prezzo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai Persa le dinamiche sono molto più complesse...dai...non si può passare la vita a cercare un "perchè" matematico. L'uomo non funziona con principi di causa ed effetto. Non è una macchina.
> C'è di mezzo una questione...divina! Dio non ha forse concesso all'uomo il libero arbitrio???


 Non mi è chiarissimo quel che intendi nella prima parte.
Ma quel che scrivevo era proprio per ribadire che ognuno ha il libero arbitrio e che è responsabile dei suoi atti anche se non delle circostanze.
Anche se tutti tendono a trovare fuori di sè ragioni e alibi.


----------



## Minerva (27 Luglio 2009)

non riesco ben a capire chi sia il pincer..è un mix


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non riesco ben a capire chi sia il pincer..è un mix


Di che? Sarò perverso "polimorfo"...che te devo di?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Di che? Sarò perverso "polimorfo"...che te devo di?


 Come tutti i bambini...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (27 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che sia una tua opinione è chiaro ..non è ben chiaro il pensiero.
> 
> Io invece credo che la responsabilità di un'azione, come lo sposarsi o il tradire, sia sempre di chi la compie, mentre il trovarsi in determinate circostanze (come l'essere single non volendolo) dipenda da un insieme di fattori e coincidenze in cui la responsabilità del singolo può essere spesso minima.


ancora minore è poi la responsabilità, visto che a questo sembra si sia giunti in questo Paese per la cui unità si sono combattute tre guerre e si sono annessi regni forse migliori di quanto la propaganda non abbia voluto dare a intendere, di chi nasce in un certo luogo e per questo è oggettivamente in posizione di sospetto civico.
Ancora non è chiaro quanto già da me detto: nessuno qui prova quel disprezzo per i settentrionali di cui qualunque mio conterraneo sano di mente sa cosa é.
almeno Alexantro ha il pregio di non celare il suo modo di pensare dietro un sorrisino di circostanza e senza fraintendimenti.
Quanto ad Emma, credo che sia stata oggetto di critiche molto severe, come è costume ormai, ma sinceramente non avrei saputo rispondere meglio e con maggiore sincerità e serenità.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai Persa le dinamiche sono molto più complesse...dai...non si può passare la vita a cercare un "perchè" matematico. L'uomo non funziona con principi di causa ed effetto. Non è una macchina.
> C'è di mezzo una questione...divina! *Dio non ha forse concesso all'uomo il libero arbitrio*???


In qualche modo doveva pur tutelarsi


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Perchè? Asu...non generalizziamo...ognuno si diverte come può
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 io non ne sarei così certo....


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> io non ne sarei così certo....


Allora non conosci quali sono le "sconcezze" che fanno arrossire le donne...mi dispiace...mica si intristiscono sai??? Ridono come pazze...e poi ti scacciano...dicendo.." Basta smettila! Sei un demonio!"...eheheeheheh


----------



## Grande82 (27 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Allora non conosci quali sono le "sconcezze" che fanno arrossire le donne...mi dispiace...mica si intristiscono sai??? Ridono come pazze...e poi ti scacciano...dicendo.." Basta smettila! Sei un demonio!"...eheheeheheh


... in quale romanzetto rosa?!?!?




Per carità, di recente e per caso mi si è aperto un mondo, quello delle stupide.
Per me, che avevo sempre creduto le donne sveglie, magari sceme per copione, ma sveglie, questa è una novità sconvolgente.... c'è gente che si comporta come nei romanzi rosa perchè è l'unica condizione nella quale si riesce a porre, perchè è convinta che le manfrine del grande fratello siano spezzoni di vita vera e perchè in fondo spera sempre che Brooke e Ridge facciano un figlio tutto loro....
MA non mi pare sia un mondo auspicabile o generalizzabile!


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Allora non conosci quali sono le "sconcezze" che fanno arrossire le donne...mi dispiace...mica si intristiscono sai??? Ridono come pazze...e poi ti scacciano...dicendo.." Basta smettila! Sei un demonio!"...eheheeheheh


 a me se una mi dice che sono un demonio mi fa scendere in uin nanosecondo i cog...ioni sotto il livello del mare....


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ... in quale romanzetto rosa?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ma B e R ce l'hanno un figlio tutto loro!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








che razza di gente inutile e disinformata sull'essenzialità della vita...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Allora non conosci quali sono le "sconcezze" che fanno arrossire le donne...mi dispiace...mica si intristiscono sai??? Ridono come pazze...e poi ti scacciano...dicendo.."* Basta smettila! Sei un demonio!"...eheheeheheh*




















per me tu ti sei sparato  troppi harmony


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ... in quale romanzetto rosa?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non capisco...a cosa ti riferisci...l'universo femminile è moltovariopinto...da come l'ho esperito io. Poi tiri le somme e ti fai nella testa il tipo di donna che ti piace. Poi vai in cerca solo di quella. Ma francamente non ho mai letto un romanzetto nè mai visto il grande fratello....non amo per niente la tv. Perchè donne stupide non ti capisco?
Non sono stupide sono solo...giocattolone..."maliziose" forse?? Ma perchè stupide??? Non capisco...


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me tu ti sei sparato troppi harmony


nuovo tipo di pasticchine exstasy? sono d'accordo.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me tu ti sei sparato troppi harmony


Sarà...se lo dici tu...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Luglio 2009)

.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me tu ti sei sparato troppi harmony


faccio outing: d'estate li divoro... serie DESIRE


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> faccio outing: d'estate li divoro... serie DESIRE


E dimmi in questi romanzi sono dipinte le donne che piacciono a me? Che si divertono alle sconcezze che sussurro alle loro orecchie? Perchè corro subito a leggerne uno...invece che passare l'estate a leggere quei fumetti anni 70 da camionista macho...della serie..." Corna Vissute"


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> E dimmi in questi romanzi sono dipinte le donne che piacciono a me? Che si divertono alle sconcezze che sussurro alle loro orecchie? Perchè corro subito a leggerne uno...invece che passare l'estate a leggere quei fumetti anni 70 da camionista macho...della serie..." Corna Vissute"


ma no...sono tutte vestite di camicette da notte in seta che sotto la luna poco lasciano all'immaginazione. Però ce n'è uno in cui una finisce due pacchi di preservativi con lo stesso compagno in un week end.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma no...sono tutte vestite di camicette da notte in seta che sotto la luna poco lasciano all'immaginazione. Però ce n'è uno *in cui una finisce due pacchi di preservativi con lo stesso compagno in un week end.*


pensavo fossero romanzetti d'amore non fantasy


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> pensavo fossero romanzetti d'amore non fantasy


Due acatole da 4 preservativi ci sta


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> pensavo fossero romanzetti d'amore non fantasy


... beh da venerdì a domenica notte 12 preservativi si possono pure utilizzare...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2009)

Non ho mai letto un romanzo Harmony... oggi me ne compro uno


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... beh da venerdì a domenica notte 12 preservativi si possono pure utilizzare...


si certo. D'estate poi per fare qualche gavettone  tra una trombata e l'altra vanno da Dio


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si certo. D'estate poi per fare qualche gavettone tra una trombata e l'altra vanno da Dio


 3 giorni... 4 trombate al giorno... ecchesaramai...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> 3 giorni... 4 trombate al giorno... ecchesaramai...


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


...appena svegli, prima di pranzo, dopo la merenda, prima delle preghiere notturne...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...appena svegli, prima di pranzo, dopo la merenda, prima delle preghiere notturne...



ma parli di trombare o fumare?


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2009)

*I loro cuori battevano all'unisono. Baciandosi e accarezzandosi si scambiarono mute promesse e, quando alla fine lui la penetrò, Tara sentì svanire tutte le paure che l'avevano assillata fino a quel momento.*


Come si possono scrivere certe colossali cagate?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *I loro cuori battevano all'unisono. Baciandosi e accarezzandosi si scambiarono mute promesse** e, quando alla fine lui la penetrò, Tara sentì svanire tutte le paure che l'avevano assillata fino a quel momento.*
> 
> 
> Come si possono scrivere certe colossali cagate?


poi hai notato che in questi libretti la donna basta guardarla che si eccita come una scimmia urlatrice e che al primo bacio raggiunge vette insospettabili di piacere? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




mi è sempre stata sul culo sta cosa


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *I loro cuori battevano all'unisono. Baciandosi e accarezzandosi si scambiarono mute promesse e, quando alla fine lui la penetrò, Tara sentì svanire tutte le paure che l'avevano assillata fino a quel momento.*
> 
> 
> Come si possono scrivere certe colossali cagate?


 direi come si possono leggere...


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> poi hai notato che in questi libretti la donna basta guardarla che si eccita come una scimmia urlatrice e che al primo bacio raggiunge vette insospettabili di piacere?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 solo perchè sei invidiosa...


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2009)

*capitalismo...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> *I loro cuori battevano all'unisono. Baciandosi e accarezzandosi si scambiarono mute promesse e, quando alla fine lui la penetrò, Tara sentì svanire tutte le paure che l'avevano assillata fino a quel momento.*
> 
> 
> *Come si possono scrivere certe colossali cagate*?


Se c'è la domanda, nasce l'offerta....


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> solo perchè sei invidiosa...


claro che si!


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> claro che si!


Ma perchè... tu se uno ti guarda non cominci ad eccitarti immediatamente come una scimmia urlatrice? Che frigida...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma perchè... tu se uno ti guarda non cominci ad eccitarti immediatamente come una scimmia urlatrice? Che frigida...


macchè. Sono così obsoleta che senza la trombata non mi succede niente


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> direi come si possono leggere...


Beh a tempo perso perche'no... e' che ho letto pezzetti di racconti nel sito e veramente non si possono leggere 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Lei e'sempre una figona ninfomane, lui un riccone superdotato...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> macchè. Sono così obsoleta che senza la trombata non mi succede niente


Pensa che io non garantisco l'orgasmo neanche con la trombata 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sono da buttar via


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pensa che io non garantisco l'orgasmo neanche con la trombata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ci mancherebbe altro...tutte queste energie buttate al vento


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Pensa che io non garantisco l'orgasmo neanche con la trombata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


batti il cinque sorella


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> claro che si!


 fatti sussurrare porcellina all'orecchio e poi ne riparliamo...


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Beh a tempo perso perche'no... e' che ho letto pezzetti di racconti nel sito e veramente non si possono leggere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nun c'avete 'n cazzo da fa'......


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> fatti sussurrare porcellina all'orecchio e poi ne riparliamo...


mò va' caghèr


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mò va' caghèr


 ma non da me racchia dei miei stivali! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















anche perchè se mi rispondi "sei un demonio, eheheh" fai la fine del gattino in tangenziale


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ma non da me racchia dei miei stivali!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


demonietto mio.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















se ti riferivi al punchi avevo capito, impilatampax


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> demonietto mio....
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















 impilatampax...ma che schifo!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













punchi???????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ma sei alla fase di drogaggi al lavoro?mi dispiace...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> impilatampax...ma che schifo!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tampax confezionati, minchione 

	
	
		
		
	


	




punchi invece che pincy..miii che rinco che sei oggi


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tampax confezionati, minchione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 avevo capito a chi ti riferivi con punchi.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




*ma è...è...è...è...orribile!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> avevo capito a chi ti riferivi con punchi....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


senti ma oggi non hai da fare?


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> senti ma oggi non hai da fare?


zitta che ieri mi sono mangiato un kebab e devo essermi preso una intossicazione alimentare...ti spiego i sintomi dettagliatamente?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> zitta che ieri mi sono mangiato un kebab e devo essermi preso una intossicazione alimentare...ti spiego i sintomi dettagliatamente?


mandali in pm a pincy


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mandali in pm a pincy


 e se mi risponde che sono un demonio?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> e se mi risponde che sono un demonio?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> macchè. Sono così obsoleta che senza la trombata non mi succede niente


 Uhm ...e se esci con Gherard che ti fissa e poi ti sorride? ...niente 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


*ma è..è..è..è depilato!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	























*


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Uhm ...e se esci con Gherard che ti fissa e poi ti sorride? ...niente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Schroeder?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

*temo...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Uhm ...e se esci con Gherard che ti fissa e poi ti sorride? ...niente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


questa, capitano  buttler, è una voglia che non si leverà mai


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> Schroeder?


 No lui ...avevo messo un h in più


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> questa, rhett buttler, è una voglia che non si leverà mai


 Ma poi reth se l'è levata...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma poi reth se l'è levata...


uhhhhh! se se l'è levata!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> uhhhhh! se se l'è levata!!


 Non mettere limiti alla Provvidenza...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non mettere limiti alla Provvidenza...


no no, non li metto....


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No lui ...avevo messo un h in più


 improvvida!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (28 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma no...sono tutte vestite di camicette da notte in seta che sotto la luna poco lasciano all'immaginazione. Però ce n'è uno in cui una finisce due pacchi di preservativi con lo stesso compagno in un week end.


Mio dio...quale lubricità...che senso del trucido...anais nin...fa na sega...


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Mio dio...quale lubricità...che senso del trucido...anais nin...fa na sega...


 ana....che?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (28 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *I loro cuori battevano all'unisono. Baciandosi e accarezzandosi si scambiarono mute promesse e, quando alla fine lui la penetrò, Tara sentì svanire tutte le paure che l'avevano assillata fino a quel momento.*
> 
> 
> Come si possono scrivere certe colossali cagate?


Ma non c'è scritto che lei tra un bacio e l'altro gli diceva..." Dime putana...che me piase tanto!"...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ana....che?


 
gnurant..." Il delta di venere" Anais Nin...la fidanzata di Henry Miller...


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> gnurant..." Il delta di venere" Anais Nin...la fidanzata di Henry Miller...


 non mi intendo di fidanze..sono obsoleto....


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma non c'è scritto che lei tra un bacio e l'altro gli diceva..." *Dime putana...che me piase tanto!"*...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ana....che?


te capisci solo anal


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> non mi intendo di fidanze..sono obsoleto....


Come, non conosci Anais Nin?


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Come, non conosci Anais Nin?


 certo che la conosco....volevo vedere la reazione di pince e puntualmente quella che mi aspettavo è arrivata...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... beh da venerdì a domenica notte 12 preservativi si possono pure utilizzare...








































quando ero fidanzata anche 18


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> quando ero fidanzata anche 18


se ne bucavano tanti?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Beh a tempo perso perche'no... e' che ho letto pezzetti di racconti nel sito e veramente non si possono leggere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 o un pezzentone sfigato che eredita e lei è un cesso ma intelligentissima e fascinosa


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> o un pezzentone sfigato che eredita e lei è un cesso ma intelligentissima e fascinosa


Guarda ho letto solo pezzetti di storie on- line e' c'erano solo figone intelligenti... ma non sono un'esperta


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ana....che?


 il delta di venere.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Mio dio...quale lubricità...che senso del trucido...anais nin...fa na sega...


 non per dire, ma il mio nick dà molti punti ad anais nin


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> gnurant..." Il delta di venere" Anais Nin...la fidanzata di Henry Miller...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se ne bucavano tanti?


 nessuno, ma stavamo insime solo nel weekend perchè ha sempre lavorato fuori ed aveva 14 anni in meno....e anche 10 kg


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> nessuno, ma stavamo insime solo nel weekend perchè ha sempre lavorato fuori ed aveva 14 anni in meno....e anche 10 kg


 ...e qualche problema di eiaculazione precoce...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda ho letto solo pezzetti di storie on- line e' c'erano solo figone intelligenti... ma non sono un'esperta


 se trovo qualche titolo ti informo


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...e qualche problema di eiaculazione precoce...


 all'epoca non avevo termini di paragone, quindi non ti so dire...però non mi sembra.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

io non le ho mai contate  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ma dopo una settimana di full immersion di trombate in montagna col toscano ho perso 4 chili pur mangiando come una maiala


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2009)

E io al 28esimo round una volta vidi San Gennaro che volava a mezz'aria sopra il letto


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E io al 28esimo round una volta vidi San Gennaro che volava a mezz'aria sopra il letto


anche tu??  

	
	
		
		
	


	








a me sembrava madre teresa di calcutta ma avevo anche fumato..


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

io al 29° ho visto e parlato con la la Madonna che mi ha suggerito di darmi una calmata


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2009)

Al 30esimo ebbe un infarto


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2009)

al 32° camminavo sulle acque e moltiplicavo i panini col prosciutto


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2009)

se fose arrivate al 40esimo avreste avuto una visione dei 6 numeri dell'estrazione del superenalotto


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2009)

non  capisco
io le visioni mistiche le ho solo con lo specchio


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non capisco
> io le visioni mistiche le ho solo con lo specchio


.


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> .


aiha


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


>


ti ci metti anche tuinsieme al saputello?


----------



## Old Alexantro (28 Luglio 2009)

tempo fa mi hanno dato del "mangiapiadine"
e' razzismo?cosi x sapere


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> tempo fa mi hanno dato del "mangiapiadine"
> e' razzismo?cosi x sapere


 no...è proprio un insulto....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> tempo fa mi hanno dato del "mangiapiadine"
> e' razzismo?cosi x sapere


 Buoneeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Old Alexantro (28 Luglio 2009)

da romagnolo mi sento un p'o perseguitato come gli ebrei ai tempi del nazismo


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> tempo fa mi hanno dato del "mangiapiadine"
> e' razzismo?cosi x sapere


a me spesso dan della cotoletta


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

qualcuno viene a tirarmi su la mascella? prometto di rimpinzarmi di enterogermina prima dell'arrivo...


----------



## Old Alexantro (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me spesso dan della cotoletta


 questa e' una cosa positiva


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me spesso dan della cotoletta


 te la tirano come allo zoo?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> te la tirano come allo zoo?


se sei con me si, ma ti tirano solo l'osso 

	
	
		
		
	


	




che minchione che sei! hai mai visto tirare cotolette?
dimmi a che zoo vai che ci faccio un salto


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se sei con me si, ma ti tirano solo l'osso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 pensa ad un/a milanese coglione/a che va allo zoo con la cotoletta fatta prima a casa.....


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se sei con me si, ma ti tirano solo l'osso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 e poi per incontrarci allo zoo devo venire io....


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se sei con me si, ma ti tirano solo l'osso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meschinello però, da quando ha quello sgradevole problemino non è tanto in sè


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> meschinello però, da quando ha quello sgradevole problemino non è tanto in sè


 che ne dici se ci troviamo stasera in piscina?


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> che ne dici se ci troviamo stasera in piscina?


grazie, verrei tanto volentieri ma si sposa il mio gatto


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> pensa ad un/a milanese coglione/a che va allo zoo con la cotoletta fatta prima a casa.....


io sto male e penso a te
chiudo gli occhi e penso a te


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> e poi per incontrarci allo zoo devo venire io....



ti han cambiato piscina?


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti han cambiato piscina?


 no, ma posso venire nella tua. stai ancora vicino agli ippopotami no?


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> grazie, verrei tanto volentieri ma si sposa il mio gatto


 si fa un matrimonio in acqua...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ti ci metti anche tuinsieme al saputello?


 maddai ale....
ti è spuntata una macchia sulla chiappa. Succhiotto?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (28 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> da romagnolo mi sento un p'o perseguitato come gli ebrei ai tempi del nazismo


Tutta invidia!
Tutti sanno che i romagnoli son dei gran chiavatori!
Brutta bestia l'invidia sai??


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> tempo fa mi hanno dato del "mangiapiadine"
> e' razzismo?cosi x sapere


 secondo me sì: nè più nè meno di polentone.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> tempo fa mi hanno dato del "mangiapiadine"
> e' razzismo?cosi x sapere


 secondo me sì: nè più nè meno di polentone.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

da oggi posso chiamarti fernan?





lordpinceton ha detto:


> Tutta invidia!
> Tutti sanno che i romagnoli son dei gran chiavatori!
> Brutta bestia l'invidia sai??


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Tutta invidia!
> *Tutti sanno che i romagnoli son dei gran chiavatori!*
> Brutta bestia l'invidia sai??


 Davvero???


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> maddai ale....
> ti è spuntata una macchia sulla chiappa. Succhiotto?


 no, ma io non sono lord..piuttosto lord(o)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> da romagnolo mi sento un p'o perseguitato come gli ebrei ai tempi del nazismo


 Ti sei impegnato per partorire una cazzata del genere allo scopo di suscitare una rissa?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti sei impegnato per partorire una cazzata del genere allo scopo di suscitare una rissa?


Se lo sto imparando a conosere un minimo, ha un senso dell'humour caustico e politicaente scorretto ma è un buon diavolo


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Se lo sto imparando a conosere un minimo, ha un senso dell'humour caustico e politicaente scorretto ma è un buon diavolo


che demonio che sei!!


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti sei impegnato per partorire una cazzata del genere allo scopo di suscitare una rissa?


 una rissa no, ma un piccolo conato si


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Se lo sto imparando a conosere un minimo, ha un senso dell'humour caustico e politicaente scorretto ma è un buon diavolo


 Quella non è una battuta policamente scorretta è inaccettabile.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quella non è una battuta policamente scorretta è inaccettabile.


Perché?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Perché?


te lo deve spiegare persa che paragonare la persecuzione degli ebrei abbinata a questa minchiata sia vomitevole?


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> no, ma io non sono lord..piuttosto lord(o)


 
piuttosto??? parecchio


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Perché?


perchè è vomitevole?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Perché?


Perché utilizza la più grande tragedia del secolo scorso per fare una battuta.
Certe battute bisognerebbe lasciarle ai naziskyn


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Asudem ha detto:


> te lo deve spiegare persa che paragonare la persecuzione degli ebrei abbinata a questa minchiata sia vomitevole?


quando parlava dei napoletani eravate meno attente all'aggressività delle sue parole o sbaglio?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> quando parlava dei napoletani eravate meno attente all'aggressività delle sue parole o sbaglio?


 Mi stupisco che un uomo di cultura possa non capire di cosa si stia parlando.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi stupisco che un uomo di cultura possa non capire di cosa si stia parlando.


Mi stupisce il due pesi due misure.
anzi, non mi stupisce proprio più ....


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> quando parlava dei napoletani eravate meno attente all'aggressività delle sue parole o sbaglio?


chi?
no guarda, stavolta non attacca!ciao!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Asudem ha detto:


> chi?
> no guarda, stavolta non attacca!ciao!


 Bye ....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> da romagnolo mi sento un p'o perseguitato come gli ebrei ai tempi del nazismo


che schifo di affermazione


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi stupisco che un uomo di cultura possa non capire di cosa si stia parlando.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> quando parlava dei napoletani eravate meno attente all'aggressività delle sue parole o sbaglio?


 ma dai rock, se fa schifo come affermazione fa schifo. Non facciamo bordello un'altra volta, te ne prego.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Asudem ha detto:


>


la cosa significatica è questa se io avessi iniziato a pormi nei tuoi riguardi con lo stesso sarcasmo con cui ti rivolgi a me da quando ho iniziato a postare avresti cominciato a reagire duramente.
ma a te tutto è concesso .....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi stupisco che un uomo di cultura possa non capire di cosa si stia parlando.


 resta il fatto che ci sia un fondo di verità.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Mi stupisce il due pesi due misure.
> anzi, non mi stupisce proprio più ....


 Se c'è un'espressione che non ho mai usato è quella.

Lo stupore sta lasciando il posto a una certezza.
Poi se vuoi partecipare alla rissa mischiando cose che non c'entrano nulla stai rivelando se non le tue capacità di comprensione delle situazioni.
Ovviamente tua e non dei tuoi conterranei, concittadini, colleghi, parenti o condomini, che nulla c'entrano con te.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> la cosa significatica è questa se io avessi iniziato a pormi nei tuoi riguardi con lo stesso sarcasmo con cui ti rivolgi a me da quando ho iniziato a postare avresti cominciato a reagire duramente.
> * ma a te tutto è concesso ..*...


la smollo agli amministratori. Bruja compresa


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Mi stupisce il due pesi due misure.
> anzi, non mi stupisce proprio più ....


 no dico...che possa essere paragonato un "terrone" seppur fastidioso, insultante e da calcio in culo immediato alla battuta vomitevola di alex mi sembra una "mostruosità"


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma dai rock, se fa schifo come affermazione fa schifo. Non facciamo bordello un'altra volta, te ne prego.


ciao. altre poteva farle ... era simpatico. O no? E chi se ne è lamentato era incappato in una caduta di stile. O sbaglio? Così ho letto, ma forse al solito non capisco, song nu poco limitato


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> resta il fatto che ci sia un fondo di verità.


ah si?
cosa c'entra con la stronzata che ha scritto ale??


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la smollo agli amministratori. Bruja compresa


a me non la molli solo perchè sono meno autorevole?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

*........*



Asudem ha detto:


> la smollo agli amministratori. Bruja compresa


Sei un'impunita Asudem.
Te lo dico con tutta la sincerità del mondo.


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> resta il fatto che ci sia un fondo di verità.


 esattamente di cosa cazzo si sta parlando?
adesso mi incaxxo! certo che ci sono 2 pesi e 2 misure...vorresti paragonare apostrofare terrone e fare una discussione su questo con una battuta sull'olocausto? minchia ma leggetevi un secondo qualche volta!
ECHECAZZO!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



brancoleone ha detto:


> esattamente di cosa cazzo si sta parlando?
> adesso mi incaxxo! certo che ci sono 2 pesi e 2 misure...vorresti paragonare apostrofare terrone e fare una discussione su questo con una battuta sull'olocausto? minchia ma leggetevi un secondo qualche volta!
> ECHECAZZO!!!!!!!


mai sentiti i cori sui terroni da forni?
mai?
eppure hai origini meridionali


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ah si?
> cosa c'entra con la stronzata che ha scritto ale??


 IL FONDO DI VERITà SUL FATTO CHE CI SONO 2 PESI E 2 MISURE Asu....
a me sembra nache ovvio che una cosa sui napoletani possa smuovere diversamente da una cosa sull'olocausto...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Sei un'impunita Asudem.
> Te lo dico con tutta la sincerità del mondo.


sono costernata.
ma ho come il sospetto che tu e sincerità andiate per strade opposte


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Asudem ha detto:


> sono costernata.
> ma ho come il sospetto che tu e sincerità andiate per strade opposte


 Lo stesso crocevia che separa te dalla obiettività e dalla capacità di autocritica


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> mai sentiti i cori sui terroni da forni?
> mai?
> eppure hai origini meridionali


 mi sembra che nella discussione di quel coro non si parlasse di forni crematori...sta di fatto che per i forni i napoletani non ci sono passati mentre 6 milioni di ebtrei si...e faCCIO MIE LE PAROLE DI PERSA IN TOTO...COME TU E QUALCUN ALTRO NON POSSIATE ACCORGERVENE è ASSOLUTAMENTE shockante...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (28 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Davvero???


Beh certo...un mito italico!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> mai sentiti i cori sui terroni da forni?
> mai?
> eppure hai origini meridionali


 Qui non li ha mai scritti nessuno (a parte forse Cat che deve aver detto qualcosa del genere ...del resto aveva anche postato il Manifesto della razza per avvalorare le sue tesi... :c_laugh

	
	
		
		
	


	




    e comunque i campi di sterminio non sono stati realizzati per eliminare i meridionali.
Non è paragonabile la violenza verbale a uno sterminio.
Mi sembra che più insisti (tra l'altro a difendere un'affermazione di Alexantro 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , con cui ti sei scontrato proprio l'altro giorno sull'argomento) e peggio fai.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Lo stesso crocevia che separa te dalla obiettività e dalla capacità di autocritica


la differenza fra te e me è che io prendo atto delle nostre divergenze e totale incompatibilità senza fare di tutto per piacerti o accattivarti.
Altra sostanziale differenza è che se voglio criticare, provocare o polemizzare lo faccio aperamente , non mi  metto a  difendere o a sminuire certe battute orrende.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché utilizza la più grande tragedia del secolo scorso per fare una battuta.
> Certe battute bisognerebbe lasciarle ai naziskyn


Tu dici? E gli altri 60 milioni di morti che non erano ebrei? Per loro nessun ricordo? Nessuna indignazione?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Qui non li ha mai scritti nessuno (a parte forse Cat che deve aver detto qualcosa del genere ...del resto aveva anche postato il Manifesto della razza per avvalorare le sue tesi... :c_laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quindi la tua tesi è questa. 
siccome non hano ancor inziato le disriminazioni raziali ex lege e non hanno ancora ipotizzat di metere anche i napoletani nei centri di racolta, allora un probelma razzismo verso noi non esist.
ottimo, la nota tesi dello struzzo, seguita da milioni di tedeschi nel periodo dal 37 al 45.
Veramente seher gut !


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la differenza fra te e me è che io prendo atto delle nostre divergenze e totale incompatibilità senza fare di tutto per piacerti o accattivarti.
> Altra sostanziale differenza è che se voglio criticare, provocare o polemizzare lo faccio aperamente , non mi metto a difendere o a sminuire certe battute orrende.


 
Asudem, consentimi, questa è solo una delle innumervoli differenze tra me e te.

E come diceva Churchill: Hurrà with the little difference !


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

propongo a chi ha un po' di buonsenso di uscire da questo thread e non rispondere più con logica e (appunto) buonsenso a provocazioni simili...io vado...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Asudem, consentimi, questa è solo una delle innumervoli differenze tra me e te.
> 
> E come diceva Churchill: Hurrà with the little difference !


little??metti pure giant!!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> propongo a chi ha un po' di buonsenso di uscire da questo thread e non rispondere più con logica e (appunto) buonsenso a provocazioni simili...io vado...


mi accodo!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

*.......*



brancoleone ha detto:


> mi sembra che nella discussione di quel coro non si parlasse di forni crematori...sta di fatto che per i forni i napoletani non ci sono passati mentre 6 milioni di ebtrei si...e faCCIO MIE LE PAROLE DI PERSA IN TOTO...COME TU E QUALCUN ALTRO NON POSSIATE ACCORGERVENE è ASSOLUTAMENTE shockante...


 
Quindi entri anche tu nel merito, per trovare il pelo dell'uovo?
cioè finchè non passano ale vie fisiche noi siamo tutto sommato dei vittimisti?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Tu dici? E gli altri 60 milioni di morti che non erano ebrei? Per loro nessun ricordo? Nessuna indignazione?


 Tu ci sei proprio non è che ci fai.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

*........*



Asudem ha detto:


> mi accodo!


 Guarda caso si accodano sempre gli stessi amici: tutti per uno e uno per tutti


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi accodo!


 anzi , direi a persa di chiudere il thread....veramente con cotanta inteligentia non vale la pena nemmeno discutere seriamente e poi magari si lamentano se ti rivolgi a loro solo con sarcasmo....
persa chiudi il thread..fai un favore a tutti....


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

Ma soprattutto fai un favore a lui


----------



## Old Alexantro (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti sei impegnato per partorire una cazzata del genere allo scopo di suscitare una rissa?


 se fate scoppiare risse x ogni x cazzata (come tu stessa hai affermato nel post quotato) il problema e' tutto vostro non di certo mio....vi lascio ai vostri pochi pensieri dato che se vi attaccate a ste cose significa che ne avete poca da pensare.


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Guarda caso si accodano sempre gli stessi amici: tutti per uno e uno per tutti


 guarda caso invece a te ti si stringe il culo solo perchè (a ragion veduta) tu non puoi farne parte...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Quindi la tua tesi è questa.
> siccome non hano ancor inziato le disriminazioni raziali ex lege e non hanno ancora ipotizzat di metere anche i napoletani nei centri di racolta, allora un probelma razzismo verso noi non esist.
> ottimo, la nota tesi dello struzzo, seguita da milioni di tedeschi nel periodo dal 37 al 45.
> Veramente seher gut !


Veramente hai difficoltà di comprensione.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> guarda caso invece a te ti si stringe il culo solo perchè (a ragion veduta) tu non puoi farne parte...


vieni di là mink


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto fai un favore a lui


 scendi dal piedistallo che quattro nozioni e una laurea non fannop di te un semidio....


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente hai difficoltà di comprensione.


 chiudilo persa....


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> guarda caso invece a te ti si stringe il culo solo perchè (a ragion veduta) tu non puoi farne parte...


cazzarola, non mi fai entrare nella comitiva?
ma sei sicuro che non ci sia già entrato per le vie traverse?
la vita riserva sorprese 

	
	
		
		
	


	








e forse sono proprio quelle sorprese che fanno stringere il tuo, di culo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> se fate scoppiare risse x ogni x cazzata (come tu stessa hai affermato nel post quotato) il problema e' tutto vostro non di certo mio....vi lascio ai vostri pochi pensieri dato che se vi attaccate a ste cose significa che ne avete poca da pensare.


 Tu non fai altro che dire cose per provocare risse.
Solo che ogni tanto ti va male e vieni preso sullo scherzo.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

Persuccia, su dai chiudilo.
così io poi ne apro un altro.


----------



## Old Alexantro (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu non fai altro che dire cose per provocare risse.
> Solo che ogni tanto ti va male e vieni preso sullo scherzo.


 hai davvero capito pochino pochino di me
evita di rispondere xche d'ora in avanti cerchero di ignorarti
bye


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> guarda caso invece a te ti si stringe il culo solo perchè (a ragion veduta) tu non puoi farne parte...


non ti agitare che è pericoloso 

	
	
		
		
	


	




vieni che ti porto nella mia piscinetta personale


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> hai davvero capito pochino pochino di me
> evita di rispondere xche d'ora in avanti cerchero di ignorarti
> bye



ale ma non basterebbe ammettere di avere scritto una cazzata? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




mica è grave sai? ne scriviamo tante tutte (alcuni molte di più:condom


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Quindi entri anche tu nel merito, per trovare il pelo dell'uovo?
> cioè finchè non passano ale vie fisiche noi siamo tutto sommato dei vittimisti?


 c'è una differenza tra uccidere qualcuno o dirlo o tentare di farlo (e quindi 2/3e/4/5 e anche 6 misure)? se per te non c'è hai studiato tanti anni a vuoto, vedo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> cazzarola, non mi fai entrare nella comitiva?
> ma sei sicuro che non ci sia già entrato per le vie traverse?
> la vita riserva sorprese
> 
> ...


 Velata allusione.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Velata allusione.


 L'allusione, la tua arma da duello preferita.
O sbaglio?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ah si?
> cosa c'entra con la stronzata che ha scritto ale??


 il razzismo è razzismo asu. e la battuta che ha fatto ale fa schifo nè più nè meno che quelloe fatte contro i meridionali o i settentrionali.


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> cazzarola, non mi fai entrare nella comitiva?
> *ma sei sicuro che non ci sia già entrato per le vie traverse?*
> *la vita riserva sorprese*
> 
> ...


lo escludo tassativamente, non avresti superato il test di ammissione


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> c'è una differenza tra uccidere qualcuno o dirlo o tentare di farlo (e quindi 2/3e/4/5 e anche 6 misure)? se per te non c'è hai studiato tanti anni a vuoto, vedo...


ma allora sei minchione!
dici a me e poi continui??


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> cazzarola, non mi fai entrare nella comitiva?
> ma sei sicuro che non ci sia già entrato per le vie traverse?
> la vita riserva sorprese
> 
> ...


con te sorprese non ce ne sono mai...sei sempre uguale a te stesso e ti risparmio gli aggettivi che potrai benissimo immaginarti...


----------



## Old Alexantro (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ale ma non basterebbe ammettere di avere scritto una cazzata?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 guarda il problema non sussisterebbe se non che qua vedo certa gente bacchettona e incazzosa quando le battute le fa qualcuno e indifferente o scherzosa quando battute di caratura analoga le fa qualcun'altro.....tutto qua 
x quel che mi riguarda non sono un antisemita....quindi posso ammettere il dubbio gusto della battuta ma avendola fatta in buonissima fede non devo scusarmi con nessuno


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> c'è una differenza tra uccidere qualcuno o dirlo o tentare di farlo (e quindi 2/3e/4/5 e anche 6 misure)? se per te non c'è hai studiato tanti anni a vuoto, vedo...


se tu non fossi oscurato dall mala fede e dalla necesità di darmi torto a prescindere sapresti che si inizia con la discriminazione e con il "tutto sommato si scherza"....
Qualunque testo sulle origini dell'Olocausto te lo confermerà.


----------



## Old Alexantro (28 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> il razzismo è razzismo asu. e la battuta che ha fatto ale fa schifo nè più nè meno che quelloe fatte contro i meridionali o i settentrionali.


 se vabbe
vittimismo.....


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> cazzarola, non mi fai entrare nella comitiva?
> ma sei sicuro che non ci sia già entrato per le vie traverse?
> la vita riserva sorprese
> 
> ...


 se proprio devo dirla tutta, in uqesto momento avrei proprio bisogno di qualcosa che me lo facesse stringere per bene....


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> guarda il problema non sussisterebbe se non che qua vedo certa gente bacchettona e incazzosa quando le battute le fa qualcuno e indifferente o scherzosa quando battute di caratura analoga le fa qualcun'altro.....tutto qua
> x quel che mi riguarda non sono un antisemita....quindi posso ammettere il dubbio gusto della battuta ma avendola fatta in buonissima fede non devo scusarmi con nessuno


Voglio essere chiaro: per me la tua ultima battuta era scherzosa.
per me che tu sia antinapoletano è palese e personalmente non mi fa ne caldo né freddo. lo già detto. basta saperlo. e tu non lo nascondi. e siccome lo sei ma non hai insultato, per me va bene.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> L'allusione, la tua arma da duello preferita.
> O sbaglio?


 credo si riferisca al fatto che -come io ho inteso- hai un clone da qualche parte


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> se tu non fossi oscurato dall mala fede e dalla necesità di darmi torto a prescindere sapresti che si inizia con la discriminazione e con il "tutto sommato si scherza"....
> Qualunque testo sulle origini dell'Olocausto te lo confermerà.


io non so leggere, mr lawyer...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> credo si riferisca al fatto che -come io ho inteso- hai un clone da qualche parte


E' talmente raffinata nelle sue trame machiavelliche, colei cui ti riferisci, che m'era sfuggito.
Grazie cmq


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



brancoleone ha detto:


> io non so leggere, mr lawyer...


No tu sai leggere, ma solo quello che ti piace e che ti giova mr soldier of fortune


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> E' talmente raffinata nelle sue trame machiavelliche, colei cui ti riferisci, che m'era sfuggito.
> Grazie cmq


 Mi sono rotta il cazzo di queste pseudodiatribe interne. lo dico quotando te per caso.
Mi sembra che ogni giorno si vadano analizzando post, vocaboli, virgole messe lì invece che qui, per creare scompiglio o malumore.


----------



## Old Alexantro (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Voglio essere chiaro: per me la tua ultima battuta era scherzosa.
> per me che tu sia antinapoletano è palese e personalmente non mi fa ne caldo né freddo. lo già detto. basta saperlo. e tu non lo nascondi. e siccome lo sei ma non hai insultato, per me va bene.


 guarda non sono neanche palesemente antinapoletano....anche xche ho amici di napoli e provincia tutte persone squisite.....e' che a volte ammetto di essere un p'o' prevenuto ma solo xche mi hanno dato sempre problemi sul lavoro guardacaso sempre e solo loro....e ho a che fare con persone da tutta italia...e non credo alle coincidenze
cio non vuol dire che odi i napoletani a prescindere xche e' una cazzata grossa


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Alexantro ha detto:


> guarda non sono neanche palesemente antinapoletano....anche xche ho amici di napoli e provincia tutte persone squisite.....e' che a volte ammetto di essere un p'o' prevenuto ma solo xche mi hanno dato sempre problemi sul lavoro guardacaso sempre e solo loro....e ho a che fare con persone da tutta italia...e non credo alle coincidenze
> cio non vuol dire che odi i napoletani a prescindere xche e' una cazzata grossa


Sono felice di sentitertelo dire e sono sincero, perchè mi sei simpatico e mi trovo bene a scambiare idee con te.
Poi un giorno di quello che penso io della mia città te lo dirò. ma fare finta che non ci sia un problema di intollerenza verso di noi e sentirlo sminuire da qualcuno solo perchè deve dare torto o addosso a me, mi pare veramente misero.


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> No tu sai leggere, ma solo quello che ti piace e che ti giova mr soldier of fortune


senti..io con le mie "amiche" mi sono accapigliato diverse volte e alcune all'inizio (mi stavano pure sul culo e viceversa) e non ultimo domenica con angelo.....quindi chi copntinua con la solfa degli amici che si accodano sei tu che non vuoi leggere e ripeti a raffica cose che vedi solo tu...se avessi scritti TU che la battuta era vomitevole avrei plaudito a te e come hai pèotuto ben vedere ho anche risposto male ad emma che solo ieri ho sentito via msn (e che siamo amici non è un segreto pe rnessuno)....voler negare l'evidenza dei fatti è da te non da me e quello che fa di te questo atteggiamento ti lascio da solo a scoprirlo/immaginarlo.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Mi sono rotta il cazzo di queste pseudodiatribe interne. lo dico quotando te per caso.
> Mi sembra che ogni giorno si vadano analizzando post, vocaboli, virgole messe lì invece che qui, per creare scompiglio o malumore.


Si, hai pure ragione, ma guarda caso quoti sempre me prima di lasciarti andare a arrabbiature ..... (scherzo, superscherzo, per stemperare, dai !)


----------



## Old Alexantro (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Sono felice di sentitertelo dire e sono sincero, perchè mi sei simpatico e mi trovo bene a scambiare idee con te.
> Poi un giorno di quello che penso io della mia città te lo dirò. ma fare finta che non ci sia un problema di intollerenza verso di noi e sentirlo sminuire da qualcuno solo perchè deve dare torto o addosso a me, mi pare veramente misero.


guarda rock se e' x questo ampliando il discorso quando all'estero hanno una pessima opinione degli italiani io questi pregiudizi (da italiano quale sono) li capisco discretamente bene....allora ragionando cosi sono razzista anche nei confronti di me stesso?


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Mi sono rotta il cazzo di queste pseudodiatribe interne. lo dico quotando te per caso.
> Mi sembra che ogni giorno si vadano analizzando post, vocaboli, virgole messe lì invece che qui, per creare scompiglio o malumore.


Ti quoto.

Tutti quanti, limitatevi a parlare di merda, sesso anale e rimming


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



brancoleone ha detto:


> senti..io con le mie "amiche" mi sono accapigliato diverse volte e alcune all'inizio (mi stavano pure sul culo e viceversa) e non ultimo domenica con angelo.....quindi chi copntinua con la solfa degli amici che si accodano sei tu che non vuoi leggere e ripeti a raffica cose che vedi solo tu...se avessi scritti TU che la battuta era vomitevole avrei plaudito a te e come hai pèotuto ben vedere ho anche risposto male ad emma che solo ieri ho sentito via msn (e che siamo amici non è un segreto pe rnessuno)....voler negare l'evidenza dei fatti è da te non da me e quello che fa di te questo atteggiamento ti lascio da solo a scoprirlo/immaginarlo.


Francamente se mi lasci solo, sopravvivo. se resti, ne parliamo. fai come reputi meglio per te


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> guarda rock se e' x questo ampliando il discorso quando all'estero hanno una pessima opinione degli italiani io questi pregiudizi (da italiano quale sono) li capisco discretamente bene....allora ragionando cosi sono razzista anche nei confronti di me stesso?


hai appena centrato il limite dell'intolleranza italiana: siamo cmq al sud di qualcun altro
Bisogna essere stupidi per non averlo chiaro: ciò nonostante l'intolleranza dilaga


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti quoto.
> 
> Tutti quanti, limitatevi a parlare di merda, sesso anale e rimming


 rimming no


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Sono felice di sentitertelo dire e sono sincero, perchè mi sei simpatico e mi trovo bene a scambiare idee con te.
> Poi un giorno di quello che penso io della mia città te lo dirò. ma fare finta che non ci sia un problema di intollerenza verso di noi e sentirlo sminuire da qualcuno solo perchè deve dare torto o addosso a me, mi pare veramente misero.


 ma smettila che ho pure detto che mi danno del terrone al alvoro una volta si e un'altra pure e che qualche volta che mi girano i coglioni li porto in direzione....mettere questo a paragone dell'olocausto solo per poter dire che ci sono 2 pesi e 2 misure e fare la solita vittima che purtroppo non è riuscita a farsi amare da "vecchi" del forum (chiediti piuttosto perchè) e quindi dice che l'uva a cui non può arrivare è marcia...


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Francamente se mi lasci solo, sopravvivo. se resti, ne parliamo. fai come reputi meglio per te


 "francamente, me ne infischio"


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ma smettila che ho pure detto che mi danno del terrone al alvoro una volta si e un'altra pure e che qualche volta che mi girano i coglioni li porto in direzione....mettere questo a paragone dell'olocausto solo per poter dire che ci sono 2 pesi e 2 misure e fare la solita vittima che purtroppo non è riuscita a farsi amare da "vecchi" del forum (chiediti piuttosto perchè) e quindi dice che l'uva a cui non può arrivare è marcia...


Si si è vero sono escluso. provo molta invidia verso te che sei amico di tutti. E perciò sono dispettoso. perdonami, se puoi


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> rimming no


Hai ragione, troppe scuole di pensiero al riguardo...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

*.......*



brancoleone ha detto:


> "francamente, me ne infischio"


hai reso bene il pensiero .... mio.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (28 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> il razzismo è razzismo asu. e la battuta che ha fatto ale fa schifo nè più nè meno che quelloe fatte contro i meridionali o i settentrionali.


Ok...ok...ma a me la battuta di Ale, non ha fatto nè caldo nè freddo, forse perchè sono convinto che tutta sta storia del razzismo sia un pretesto per nascondere determinate ragioni, creando solo del pregiudizio. Non sono convinto che l'Olocausto sia stata la più grande tragedia del secolo scorso. Piuttosto tutta la seconda guerra lo acceterei meglio. Fatalità l'Olocausto è stato veicolato in un determinato modo. Insomma voglio dire, ci fu il processo di Norimberga. Ok. Ma che un americano ( dove la discriminazione razziale è stata enorme ) possa giudicare un nazista sul razzismo, non mi pare molto equo. 

Per motivi di lavoro ho potuto disquisire amabilmente con un rabbino della sinagoga di Budapest. Non ho mai visto una persona così capace di distinguere il mondo tra ebreo e non ebreo. E ci siamo lasciati con una domanda senza risposta. La domanda è questa: " Mi dica, ma voi, voi, non avete fatto proprio nulla, ma proprio nulla, per tirarvi addosso un odio del genere?". Inutile dirvi che in Ungheria gli Ebrei hanno in mano tutta l'economia. Inutile dirvi che il popolo ungherese, non accetta questa cosa di buon grado. 

Nessun intento polemico. Solo dati di fatto. Insomma lo establishment tedesco, aveva bisogno di fare del popolo ebraico il diretto responsabile di tutta la loro sfiga, ( incredibile in che condizioni versasse la Germania dopo la prima guerra), e di impadronirsi di tutte le loro ricchezze.

Resta sempre da capire come il popolo più colto d'Europa, sia arrivato a tanto. 

Non possiamo vedere solo l'Olocausto e non vedere cosa succede oggi in Israele. Fate un giretto in Terra Santa e traete le debite conclusioni.

Lo stesso pretesto...lo ritroviamo spiaccicato, nella storia dei Balcani.

E forse anche tra tradito e traditore...la verità non sta mai tutta da una parte.

In Italia secondo me non c'è razzismo. Il razzismo italico assomiglia a macchiette...ritratti...di figure tipiche...

Persa in altre parole non solo Auswitz, ma anche Nagasaki, Hiroshima, Stalingrado, Varsavia...ok?


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> hai reso bene il pensiero .... mio.


 non avevo dubbi che fossi una persona egoista e sensibile quanto una roccia dell'asinara...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ok...ok...ma a me la battuta di Ale, non ha fatto nè caldo nè freddo, forse perchè sono convinto che tutta sta storia del razzismo sia un pretesto per nascondere determinate ragioni, creando solo del pregiudizio. Non sono convinto che l'Olocausto sia stata la più grande tragedia del secolo scorso. Piuttosto tutta la seconda guerra lo acceterei meglio. Fatalità l'Olocausto è stato veicolato in un determinato modo. Insomma voglio dire, ci fu il processo di Norimberga. Ok. Ma che un americano ( dove la discriminazione razziale è stata enorme ) possa giudicare un nazista sul razzismo, non mi pare molto equo.
> 
> Per motivi di lavoro ho potuto disquisire amabilmente con un rabbino della sinagoga di Budapest. Non ho mai visto una persona così capace di distinguere il mondo tra ebreo e non ebreo. E ci siamo lasciati con una domanda senza risposta. La domanda è questa: " Mi dica, ma voi, voi, non avete fatto proprio nulla, ma proprio nulla, per tirarvi addosso un odio del genere?". Inutile dirvi che in Ungheria gli Ebrei hanno in mano tutta l'economia. Inutile dirvi che il popolo ungherese, non accetta questa cosa di buon grado.
> 
> ...


 C'è di buono che nel forum quel che è stato scritto resta.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



brancoleone ha detto:


> non avevo dubbi che fossi una persona egoista e sensibile quanto una roccia dell'asinara...


Guarda che sei forte: tu non ti rendi conto di quanto sei aggressivo verso di me e appena io faccio un battuta peraltro pure ovvi t'incazzi. Solo che non mi riesco ad arrabbiare con te. abbi pazienza.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> C'è di buono che nel forum quel che è stato scritto resta.


Puoi dirlo forte, Persa, puoi dirlo fortissimo. Solo che leggono in pochi evidentemente


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Guarda che sei forte: tu non ti rendi conto di quanto sei aggressivo verso di me e appena io faccio un battuta peraltro pure ovvi t'incazzi. Solo che non mi riesco ad arrabbiare con te. abbi pazienza.


 tu non ti rendi conto quanto sei fastidioso (e non è nemmeno il termine giusto) co' 'sta storia degli amici che manco è vera....
se ti arrabbi o non arrabbi a me che mi frega? abbi pazienza tu, evitami le banalità....


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> tu non ti rendi conto quanto sei fastidioso (e non è nemmeno il termine giusto) co' 'sta storia degli amici che manco è vera....
> se ti arrabbi o non arrabbi a me che mi frega? abbi pazienza tu, evitami le banalità....


Incredibile: io sono un insensibile nel darti le risposte ma tu invece puoi tranquillamente passare sulla mia di sensibilità. 
Di cosa sei geloso Alessandro? Io lo so e tu?
quanto alle conventio ad excludendum, be, non devo mica farti una lista di nomi di proscritti?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (28 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> guarda rock se e' x questo ampliando il discorso quando all'estero hanno una pessima opinione degli italiani io questi pregiudizi (da italiano quale sono) li capisco discretamente bene....allora ragionando cosi sono razzista anche nei confronti di me stesso?


Confermo!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

*............*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> Confermo!


L'alibi dell'essere vittime dell'altrui discriminazione non dovrebbe giustificare la nostra, o no Lord?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Incredibile: io sono un insensibile nel darti le risposte ma tu invece puoi tranquillamente passare sulla mia di sensibilità.
> Di cosa sei geloso Alessandro? Io lo so e tu?
> quanto alle conventio ad excludendum, be, non devo mica farti una lista di nomi di proscritti?


 Altra fine allusione.
Che cose imbarazzanti.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> senti..io con le mie "amiche" mi sono accapigliato diverse volte e alcune all'inizio (mi stavano pure sul culo e viceversa) e non ultimo domenica con angelo.....quindi chi copntinua con la solfa degli amici che si accodano sei tu che non vuoi leggere e ripeti a raffica cose che vedi solo tu...se avessi scritti TU che la battuta era vomitevole avrei plaudito a te e come hai pèotuto ben vedere ho anche risposto male ad emma che solo ieri ho sentito via msn (e che siamo amici non è un segreto pe rnessuno)....voler negare l'evidenza dei fatti è da te non da me e quello che fa di te questo atteggiamento ti lascio da solo a scoprirlo/immaginarlo.


 alex ma ci macherebbe. Il fatto di essere amici non vuol mica dire che ci si debba dare sempre e soltanto ragione; anzi. Capita che la si possa pensare diversamente e ben venga....vuol dire che ci son 2 teste pensanti in maniera autonoma.
Ciò non toglie che haiuna macchia sul culo.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Si, hai pure ragione, ma guarda caso quoti sempre me prima di lasciarti andare a arrabbiature ..... (scherzo, superscherzo, per stemperare, dai !)


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti quoto.
> 
> Tutti quanti, limitatevi a parlare di merda, sesso anale e rimming


 ma si che magari si impara anche qualcosa.
P.S.: il romanzo harmony che cercavo non l ho trovato ancora.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti quoto.
> 
> Tutti quanti, limitatevi a parlare di merda, sesso anale e rimming


 ma si che magari si impara anche qualcosa.
P.S.: il romanzo harmony che cercavo non l ho trovato ancora.


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Incredibile: io sono un insensibile nel darti le risposte ma tu invece puoi tranquillamente passare sulla mia di sensibilità.
> Di cosa sei geloso Alessandro? Io lo so e tu?
> quanto alle conventio ad excludendum, be, non devo mica farti una lista di nomi di proscritti?


 io geloso? senti....sei tu che hai portato questo discorso a livello personale. e siccome è tutto scritto sei TU che caso ami sei stato geloso e mi hai attaccato senza nemmeno conoscermi e per fatti tuoi personali che a me non interessano minimamente se non toccano me...
perchè non lo dici così lo sanno tutti perchè io sarei geloso di te? sentiamo questa meraviglia di annunciazione...su grand'uomo...fai seguire alle parole i fatti...
di nomi proscritti non ne so e soprattutto non mi interessano....sei solo un paranoico invidioso e narciso perchè non riesci a concepire di non essere simpatico per ciò che scrivi (perlomeno a me) e non per fatti personali che a me manco riguardavano e continuano a non farlo....


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> alex ma ci macherebbe. Il fatto di essere amici non vuol mica dire che ci si debba dare sempre e soltanto ragione; anzi. Capita che la si possa pensare diversamente e ben venga....vuol dire che ci son 2 teste pensanti in maniera autonoma.
> Ciò non toglie che haiuna macchia sul culo.


guarda emma..lasciamo perdere perchè sennò oggi finisce male.....


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

*.........*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Altra fine allusione.
> Che cose imbarazzanti.


O tempora o mores.

ma come ti è già stato detto, e lo ridico, omnia munda mundis 

	
	
		
		
	


	





essendo tu candica come il bucato lavato con Ace, fammi e fatti un un regalo, non imbarazzarti.
altimenti poi mi costringi a farti imbrazzare davvero


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

*............*



brancoleone ha detto:


> guarda emma..lasciamo perdere perchè sennò oggi finisce male.....


sono tutto un tremito sai?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> guarda emma..lasciamo perdere perchè sennò oggi finisce male.....


 fate 80 e + anni in due. me ne chiamo fuori.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> O tempora o mores.
> 
> ma come ti è già stato detto, e lo ridico, omnia munda mundis
> 
> ...


 Ah sì?
E come?


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> sono tutto un tremito sai?


 tutto un tremito no...sgradevole sicuramente e non perchè dici la verità( anche perchè io sono ill primo a volerla leggere scritta sul monitor questa verità...su, scrivi se hai un po' di coraggio), ma perchè pensi di averla in tasca mentre questo fa di te solo una persona meschina....


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ah sì?
> E come?


Continuando ad usare i miei modi così poco urbani, perbacco


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> fate 80 e + anni in due. me ne chiamo fuori.


 no mi spiace..io non ne ho più di due e quindi come tuti i bambini di duie annio ti dico che ha iniziato lui solo che non ha le palline per finire...e io sto qui ad aspettare...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> tutto un tremito no...sgradevole sicuramente e non perchè dici la verità( anche perchè io sono ill primo a volerla leggere scritta sul monitor questa verità...su, scrivi se hai un po' di coraggio), ma perchè pensi di averla in tasca mentre questo fa di te solo una persona meschina....


si si


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> no mi spiace..io non ne ho più di due e quindi come tuti i bambini di duie annio ti dico che ha iniziato lui solo che non ha le palline per finire...e io sto qui ad aspettare...


 
aspetta e spera .....


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2009)

*primo levi*

la piazzo qui perché sarà straabusata ma è sempre molto efficace
anche per depurarmi un poco dalla scemenza di cui oggi ero preda



_Voi che vivete sicuri
nelle vostre tiepide case,
voi che trovate tornando a sera
il cibo caldo e visi amici:
Considerate se questo è un uomo
che lavora nel fango
che non conosce pace
che lotta per mezzo pane
che muore per un si o per un no.
Considerate se questa è una donna,
senza capelli e senza nome
senza più forza di ricordare
vuoti gli occhi e freddo il grembo
come una rana d'inverno.
Meditate che questo è stato:
vi comando queste parole.
Scolpitele nel vostro cuore
stando in casa andando per via,
coricandovi, alzandovi.
Ripetetele ai vostri figli.
O vi si sfaccia la casa,
la malattia vi impedisca,
i vostri nati torcano il viso da voi._


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> aspetta e spera .....


 non c'è che dire...sei un vero signore....


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> non c'è che dire...sei un vero signore....


 Io si. Tu?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

che spettacolino di classe e signorile che avete messo su!
siamo arrivati anche alle questioncine personali che stagnavano nei gozzi!
My compliments.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Asudem ha detto:


> che spettacolino di classe e signorile che avete messo su!
> siamo arrivati anche alle questioncine personali che stagnavano nei gozzi!
> My compliments.


Sono stato io a farlo.
Lui è stato provocato è evidente a tutti.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che spettacolino di classe e signorile che avete messo su!
> siamo arrivati anche alle questioncine personali che stagnavano nei gozzi!
> My compliments.


Il giorno che Persa si dovesse assentare per ferie, abbiamo una degna sostituta.


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che spettacolino di classe e signorile che avete messo su!
> siamo arrivati anche alle questioncine personali che stagnavano nei gozzi!
> My compliments.


allora...io non ho niente di personale nel gozzo e l'ho scritto ma ho solo risposto...mi stava sulle palle prima, durante e dopo...e se non ci credi sinceramente puo andare a cagare anche te



Rocknroll ha detto:


> Sono stato io a farlo.
> Lui è stato provocato è evidente a tutti.


 per quanto riguarda te invece hai detto finalmente un cosa vera...però da provocato io non ho tirato fuori niente di personale perchè di personale io non ho nulla contro di te....casomai è il contrario...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Il giorno che Persa si dovesse assentare per ferie, abbiamo una degna sostituta.


 Hai fatto un complimento a due in colpo solo.
Grazie.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

*.........*



brancoleone ha detto:


> allora...io non ho niente di personale nel gozzo e l'ho scritto ma ho solo risposto...mi stava sulle palle prima, durante e dopo...e se non ci credi sinceramente puo andare a cagare anche te
> 
> 
> per quanto riguarda te invece hai detto finalmente un cosa vera...però da provocato io non ho tirato fuori niente di personale perchè di personale io non ho nulla contro di te....casomai è il contrario...


Non hai la minima capacità di autocritica. ma soprattuto manipoli la realtà. E secondo non lo fai apposta. Buona serata


----------



## Grande82 (28 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> la piazzo qui perché sarà straabusata ma è sempre molto efficace
> anche per depurarmi un poco dalla scemenza di cui oggi ero preda
> 
> 
> ...


....


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2009)

*se questo è un uomo*



Grande82 ha detto:


> ....


 quante volte ce lo chiediamo guardando e leggendo tanti fatti


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

*..............*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ah sì?
> E come?[/quote]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (28 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> quante volte ce lo chiediamo guardando e leggendo tanti fatti


 troppo poco spesso: si tende a non guardare, a scordarsi che certe cose possono accadere perchè sono accadute e quegli uomini, quelle donne, non sono poi così diversi da noi.
Gli uni e gli altri, prigionieri e carcerieri. 
Rimuoviamo e abbiamo paura.
E mi commuove, ora, mentre scrivo, pesare che Levi non maledica chi ha agito ma chi dimentica e permette così ad altri di agire ancora.


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> troppo poco spesso: si tende a non guardare, a scordarsi che certe cose possono accadere perchè sono accadute e quegli uomini, quelle donne, non sono poi così diversi da noi.
> Gli uni e gli altri, prigionieri e carcerieri.
> Rimuoviamo e abbiamo paura.
> E mi commuove, ora, mentre scrivo, pesare che Levi non maledica chi ha agito ma chi dimentica e permette così ad altri di agire ancora.


 non ho altro da aggiungere


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

Prima degli altri vennero a prendere gli zingari.
Ed io fui contento perchè rubavano.
Poi vennero a prendere gli ebrei.
restai in silenzio perchè mi erano antipatici
Poi vennero a prendere gli omosessuali.
E fui sollevato perchè mi davano fastidio.
Poi vennero a prendere i comunisti.
Ed io non dissi nulla perchè non ero comunista.
Un giorno vennero a prendere me.
E non c'era più nessuno per protestare.
Bertolt Brecht.​


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Prima degli altri vennero a prendere gli zingari.
> Ed io fui contento perchè rubavano.
> Poi vennero a prendere gli ebrei.
> restai in silenzio perchè mi erano antipatici
> ...


ho sempre ammirato anche il drammaturgo tedesco ; mi auguro solo che tu l'abbia postata per arricchire questo tred e non in contrapposizione con levi perché sarebbe un grande peccato


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Minerva ha detto:


> ho sempre ammirato anche il drammaturgo tedesco ; mi auguro solo che tu l'abbia postata per arricchire questo tred e non in contrapposizione con levi perché sarebbe un grande peccato


Voglio dire: ho dato mostra di intollerenza, aggressività, rissosità, polemicità, antipatia, e quanto più ce n'è più ne mettiamo. Ok. Sono pessimo? Sono pessimo. Sono sempe io? Si. Bene

Ma per avere ritenuto che una battuta maldestra fosse tale e non un' apologia del genocidio - e benché abbia sostenuto che da napoletano il pregiudizio esista e lo si senta sulla nostra pelle - ora devo passare anche per antisemita?
Cioè che altro mi si deve affibiare? pedofilo? che altro si vuole che io sia? pazzo da manicomio criminale? 
fate vobis.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Voglio dire: ho dato mostra di intollerenza, aggressività, rissosità, polemicità, antipatia, e quanto più ce n'è più ne mettiamo. Ok. Sono pessimo? Sono pessimo. Sono sempe io? Si. Bene
> 
> Ma per avere ritenuto che una battuta maldestra fosse tale e non un' apologia del genocidio - e benché abbia sostenuto che da napoletano l pregiudizio esista e lo se senta sulla nostra pelle - ora devo passare anche per antisemita?
> Cioè che altro mi si deve affibiare? pedofilo? che altro si vuole che io sia? pazzo da manicomio criminale?
> fate vobis.


 azzeccagarbugli?
ok, inizio a scappare


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> azzeccagarbugli?
> ok, inizio a scappare


dove vai? dalla tua figlioccia nata ieri? Auguri a proposito


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Voglio dire: ho dato mostra di intollerenza, aggressività, rissosità, polemicità, antipatia, e quanto più ce n'è più ne mettiamo. Ok. Sono pessimo? Sono pessimo. Sono sempe io? Si. Bene
> 
> Ma per avere ritenuto che una battuta maldestra fosse tale e non un' apologia del genocidio - e benché abbia sostenuto che da napoletano il pregiudizio esista e lo si senta sulla nostra pelle - ora devo passare anche per antisemita?
> Cioè che altro mi si deve affibiare? pedofilo? che altro si vuole che io sia? pazzo da manicomio criminale?
> fate vobis.


 ?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> dove vai? dalla tua figlioccia nata ieri? Auguri a proposito


 è troppo bella. E' sana e sta benissimo. ed io sto scoppiando di gioia....anche se qualche lacrima è scesa, ovviamente. ma c'aggià fa'?


scappavo per l'azzeccagarbugli. La cucciola l'ho vista stamattina


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ?


? si Minerva scusa che dubbio hai avuto, perchè mi hai chiesto se ero in contapposizione con l'idea di Brecht? Ti sembro nazista? senza offesa, nel momento in cui mi fai una simile raccomandazione hai il sospetto che io sia un negazionista.
se sbaglio mi scuso.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Voglio dire: ho dato mostra di intollerenza, aggressività, rissosità, polemicità, antipatia, e quanto più ce n'è più ne mettiamo. Ok. Sono pessimo? Sono pessimo. Sono sempe io? Si. Bene
> 
> Ma per avere ritenuto che una battuta maldestra fosse tale e non un' apologia del genocidio - e benché abbia sostenuto che da napoletano il pregiudizio esista e lo si senta sulla nostra pelle - ora devo passare anche per antisemita?
> Cioè che altro mi si deve affibiare? pedofilo? che altro si vuole che io sia? pazzo da manicomio criminale?
> fate vobis.


Vada per pazzo da manicomio


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> è troppo bella. E' sana e sta benissimo. ed io sto scoppiando di gioia....anche se qualche lacrima è scesa, ovviamente. ma c'aggià fa'?
> 
> 
> scappavo per l'azzeccagarbugli. La cucciola l'ho vista stamattina


la madrina è un ruolo di grande responsabilità, come ben sai. Sono certo che l'assolverai nel migliore dei modi. Tu sei bravissima a farti in 4 per tutti ed un po meno ... per te !. ma lei è forse l'unica insieme al moschettiere che lo merita


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Vada per pazzo da manicomio


Chi preferisci?

Michael di Halloween
Jason di Venerdì 13
il macellaio con motosega di Non parite quella porta?

Scegli tu, ho fiducia.
ps Guarda che non ti conviene molto farti vedere in giro con me


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Chi preferisci?
> 
> Michael di Halloween
> Jason di Venerdì 13
> ...


Voglio Freddy Kruger... anche se il piccolo Jason non e' male.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> allora...io non ho niente di personale nel gozzo e l'ho scritto ma ho solo risposto...mi stava sulle palle prima, durante e dopo...e se non ci credi sinceramente puo andare a cagare anche te.


lo so bene che non hai niente nel gozzo ma  basta no?
non ne vale proprio la pena


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Voglio Freddy Kruger... anche se il piccolo Jason non e' male.


Ti dedico questa:

Dokken era classmetal, un genere che amavo da ragazzo: compose questo pezzo per la colonna sonora di nightmare 3.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEcjUE6XDeY
Notte Lettry, keep on rocking !


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Non hai la minima capacità di autocritica. ma soprattuto manipoli la realtà. E secondo non lo fai apposta. Buona serata


 apri bene le orecchie, avvocatucolo dei miei stivali. se io volessi manipolare la realtà lo farei con cognizione di causa e piena coscienza. e se parli di realtà, se avessi i coglioni che evidentemente non hai, questa realtà la presenteresti...viscido eri, viscido sei stato e viscido sei...


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> azzeccagarbugli?
> ok, inizio a scappare


sinceramente emma, non ho mai discusso le amicizie di nessuno. per quanto mi riguarda ADESSO sei davvero imbarazzante. per quello che è successo ok...per quello che il tuo "amico" fa succedere e dice OGGI proprio non me lo aspettavo.
i miei complimenti. 
e direi basta qui.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> sinceramente emma, *non ho mai discusso le amicizie di nessuno.* per quanto mi riguarda ADESSO sei davvero imbarazzante. per quello che è successo ok...per quello che il tuo "amico" fa succedere e dice OGGI proprio non me lo aspettavo.
> i miei complimenti.
> e direi basta qui.


 non è il caso di iniziare adesso.


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non è il caso di iniziare adesso.


 assolutamente. non inizio a discutere le tue. inizio a discutere le mie.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> assolutamente. non inizio a discutere le tue. inizio a discutere le mie.


 liberissimo di farlo, alessandro, ci mancherebbe. considera solo che io forse sono accondiscendente ma non sono nè un'imbecille, nè una stupida nè tantomeno masochista. Se ho fatto delle scelte (nello specifico e perchè non si possa fraintendere, mi riferisco al rapporto con rock) è perchè ci son stati chiarimenti lunghi e scuse rciproche. Tu resti granitico e queste cose non le puoi comprendere, forse. Mi permetto solo di farti tornare alla mente quello che mi dicesti al tuo compleanno lo scorso anno....Buona serata alessandro.


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> liberissimo di farlo, alessandro, ci mancherebbe. considera solo che io forse sono accondiscendente ma non sono nè un'imbecille, nè una stupida nè tantomeno masochista. Se ho fatto delle scelte (nello specifico e perchè non si possa fraintendere, mi riferisco al rapporto con rock) è perchè ci son stati chiarimenti lunghi e scuse rciproche. Tu resti granitico e queste cose non le puoi comprendere, forse. Mi permetto solo di farti tornare alla mente quello che mi dicesti al tuo compleanno lo scorso anno....Buona serata alessandro.


e meno male che sono granitico! non volendo mi hai fatto un complimento.
buona serata anche a te.
PS: e la cosa che rende perplesso me che il cafone cercando di rendere un pessimo servizio a me, lo rende anche peggio a te...contenta tu chi se ne frega...ma queste non sono le persone che possano considerarsi e io considerare mie "amiche"...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> e meno male che sono granitico! non volendo mi hai fatto un complimento.
> buona serata anche a te.
> PS: e la cosa che rende perplesso me che il cafone cercando di rendere un pessimo servizio a me, lo rende anche peggio a te...contenta tu chi se ne frega...ma queste non sono le persone che possano considerarsi e io considerare mie "amiche"...[r/quote]
> ed era un complimento.
> prendo atto che non hai considerato l'ultima parte del post.


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> brancoleone ha detto:
> 
> 
> > e meno male che sono granitico! non volendo mi hai fatto un complimento.
> ...


prendi anche atto che non me lo ricordo. difficile che mi sia comportato incoerentemente con quello che ti avrei detto però. se invece non è così fammelo presente, posso pensarci su...posso...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> prendi anche atto che non me lo ricordo. difficile che mi sia comportato incoerentemente con quello che ti avrei detto però. se invece non è così fammelo presente, posso pensarci su...posso...


 se non ti dispiace, dopo su msn. I cazzi miei qui sopra son fin troppo stati esposti al pubblico ludibrio


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> se non ti dispiace, dopo su msn. I cazzi miei qui sopra son fin troppo stati esposti al pubblico ludibrio


 E A ME LO VIENI A SCRIVERE??????????????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












DILLO A QUEL CAFONACCIO DEL TUO AMICO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2009)

siete già stati sospesi in passato per motivi più o meno simili ma siete recidivi. cazzo vi parlate a fare in amicizia se poi non riuscite a tenere i cavoli privati fuori dal forum?


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> siete già stati sospesi in passato per motivi più o meno simili ma siete recidivi. cazzo vi parlate a fare in amicizia se poi non riuscite a tenere i cavoli privati fuori dal forum?


 senti io ho amicizie fuori dal forum...ti risulta che io o queste persone facciamo venire fuori qualcosa? no...quindi un motivo ci sarà...a domanda rispondo e rispondo bene perchè IO non ho nulla da farmi rimproverare o da nascondere...chi ha chiesto niente? io no di certo...ma non mi faccio trattare da pirla...


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> senti io ho amicizie fuori dal forum...ti risulta che io o queste persone facciamo venire fuori qualcosa? no...quindi un motivo ci sarà...a domanda rispondo e rispondo bene perchè IO non ho nulla da farmi rimproverare o da nascondere...chi ha chiesto niente? io no di certo...ma non mi faccio trattare da pirla...


va bè, brancole, ma se ci fai caso sei spesso in mezzo a questo tipo di casini... e non dire di no


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> senti io ho amicizie fuori dal forum...ti risulta che io o queste persone facciamo venire fuori qualcosa? no...quindi un motivo ci sarà...a domanda rispondo e rispondo bene perchè IO non ho nulla da farmi rimproverare o da nascondere...chi ha chiesto niente? io no di certo...ma non mi faccio trattare da pirla...



non ti ci fai trattare però ci caschi sempre, come un pirla.
Il fatto però che sto benedetto orangino abbia tirato in ballo la tua presunta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  gelosia la dice lunga sul personaggio e onestamente anche su emma che,evidentemente, fa delle confidenze poco opportune a personaggi sulla quale si è ricreduta.
Nello specifico, vorrei far presente ad emma che non è che ,siccome si è chiarita e ha ricevuto scuse dal nervoso mandarinetto di saronno, dopo che tutti siamo stati in qualche modo coinvolti dai suoi "deliri" noi si debba per forza abbracciare le sue decisioni personali.

La provocazione a ale (al quale il mandarino si rivolge chiamandolo per nome 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   sulla gelosia avrebbe dovuto essere fastidiosa pure per emma.
Mah...
Cercherei, Emma ,di riflettere se è il caso di sputtanare amicizie virtuali e non per difendere l'indifendibile.
Poi, ovviamente, son scelte tue


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bè, brancole, ma se ci fai caso sei spesso in mezzo a questo tipo di casini... e non dire di no


 certo...hai perfettamente ragione anna...ma se escludi il "fatidico" caso (e nemmeno così direttamente tirato in mezzo da me..parlerei di concorso di colpa anche se poi ho esagerato)...ogni volta sono stato messo in mezzo perchè poi ad allusioni, visto che io (ripeto) non ho nulla da nascondere e niente da farmi rimproverare, parlo chiaro e rispondo come le cose vanno dette...dirette e sincere..niente mezze frasi..tutto e tutto in diretta e senza omissioni...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bè, brancole, ma se ci fai caso sei spesso in mezzo a questo tipo di casini... e non dire di no


Forse perché risponde.

In effetti anch'io non ho lasciato cadere insinuazioni ...anche perché lasciar cadere può sembrare un'ammissione che ci sia qualcosa da nascondere.
Io non mi faccio dire da nessuno che vedo il male perché ce l'ho dentro o che ho motivi per essere messa iimbarazzo.


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ti ci fai trattare però ci caschi sempre, come un pirla.
> Il fatto però che sto benedetto orangino abbia tirato in ballo la tua presunta
> 
> 
> ...


 in effetti chi cazzo ci ha mai mangiato assieme con questo qui...mai chiamato lui per nome se si esclude quando usava il suo nome come nick...


----------



## Old sperella (28 Luglio 2009)

ma perchè non chiudete il topic e ne discutete in pv a bocce ferme ?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

*o black mamba??*



brancoleone ha detto:


> in effetti chi cazzo ci ha mai mangiato assieme con questo qui...mai chiamato lui per nome *se si esclude quando usava il suo nome come nick.*..



si chiama orange di nome???


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si chiama orange di nome???


 ahò! benedetto che fine ha fatto? che rinco...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ahò! benedetto che fine ha fatto? che rinco...


era una battita, affittatenalady


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma perchè non chiudete il topic e ne discutete in pv a bocce ferme ?


veramente le mie bocce son fermissime


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma perchè non chiudete il topic e ne discutete in pv a bocce ferme ?


 sperella, ma io non voglio mica PARLARNE..Nè IN CHIARO Nè IN PVT...NON AVREI NULLA DA DIRE E NON LO FACCIO..PERò AD ALLUSIONI RISPONDO E rispondo in chiaro ad allusioni in chiaro...


----------



## Old sperella (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> veramente le mie bocce son fermissime


sono finte , vero ?


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2009)

dai, facciamoci un giro di birra e sambuca (ma dove cazzo è finito dolorante?:c_laugh

	
	
		
		
	


	




    e non pensiamoci più.

dite che se garantisco io sono abbastanza autorevole per lo staff o mi arriva un calcio in culo in direttissima da fedifrago? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













(buhhhhhhhh)


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> sono finte , vero ?

























mentre scrivo non si agitano, le ho addestrate bene sai??


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> veramente le mie bocce son fermissime


 quelle dell'avatar...certo....


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> dai, facciamoci un giro di birra e sambuca (ma dove cazzo è finito dolorante?:c_laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la seconda che hai detto


----------



## Old sperella (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> sperella, ma io non voglio mica PARLARNE..Nè IN CHIARO Nè IN PVT...NON AVREI NULLA DA DIRE E NON LO FACCIO*..PERò AD ALLUSIONI RISPONDO* E rispondo in chiaro ad allusioni in chiaro...


l'avrei fatto anche io . solo che poi i toni si esasperano e si va a finire a p.uttane per delle cazzate , tutto qui .


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> quelle dell'avatar...certo....


hai visto che belle???
mi ricordano le partite di biglie in spiaggia


----------



## Old sperella (28 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> dai, facciamoci un giro di birra e sambuca (ma dove cazzo è finito dolorante?:c_laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


una birra , grazie Anna .

a pro , ma che fine ha fatto l'orsetto ?


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la seconda che hai detto


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> l'avrei fatto anche io . solo che poi i toni si esasperano e si va a finire a p.uttane per delle cazzate , tutto qui .


 non è responsabilità mia se poi si/ci vogliono risposte adeguate


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai visto che belle???
> mi ricordano le partite di biglie in spiaggia


 le biglie sono bellissime...io ci giocavo anche a casa nel terreno della scuola...che bei ricordi...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ti ci fai trattare però ci caschi sempre, come un pirla.
> Il fatto però che sto benedetto orangino abbia tirato in ballo la tua presunta
> 
> 
> ...


asu ma non mi sembra di aver chiesto di abbracciare le mie scelte.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma perchè non chiudete il topic e ne discutete in pv a bocce ferme ?


 all'autrice del thread è stato chiesto più volte, ma evidentemente non le va.


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> all'autrice del thread è stato chiesto più volte, ma evidentemente non le va.


 ma tanto poi Lord Brummel ha detto che ne riapre un altro...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> asu ma non mi sembra di aver chiesto di abbracciare le mie scelte.


 L'autrice del thread sono io (caspita sono diventata un'autrice! :sonar

	
	
		
		
	


	




    e mi è stato chiesto solo da Brancoleone.
Non ho lo strumento per chiudere il thread.
 Non so come possa essere accaduto, forse quando mi hanno tolto gli strumenti da moderatrice mi hanno tolto anche uno strumento normale per gli altri utenti.
Comunque non vedo cosa possa cambiare chiudendo il thread, chi vuole provocare lo fa ugualmente aprendone un altro o in altri spazi ...visto che l'ha fatto con tre nick diversi.
Poi dopo che ha insinuato che avrebbe potuto mettere ME in imbarazzo non so se sarebbe stato opportuno.

Vero è che pure che son stata accusata di non aver detto una parola in merito al razzismo nei confronti dei meridionale ed è davvero curiosa accusa rivolta all'autrice del thread.
Forse davvero la cosa migliore sarebbe ignorare certi nick sempre e non aspettare che diano in escandescenze.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ma tanto poi Lord Brummel ha detto che ne riapre un altro...


e se scriverà cazzate gli si dirà che scrive cazzate senza preconcetti, se scriverà cose ragionevoli gli si darà ragione o cmq se ne discuterà civilmente, come si fa con tutti gli utenti.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'autrice del thread sono io (caspita sono diventata un'autrice! :sonar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e fa parte dei diritti di ognuno. Io domenica volevo metttere te in ignore, poi ho pensato che, al limite, posso sempre leggere e passare avanti se non sono in vena di discutere


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e se scriverà cazzate gli si dirà che scrive cazzate senza preconcetti, se scriverà cose ragionevoli gli si darà ragione o cmq se ne discuterà civilmente, come si fa con tutti gli utenti.


 ma mi pigli per il culo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e fa parte dei diritti di ognuno. Io domenica volevo metttere te in ignore, poi ho pensato che, al limite, posso sempre leggere e passare avanti se non sono in vena di discutere


 Ma pensa te.
Ti sei offesa per gli insulti che mi hai rivolto?
Ci sono persone che fanno così.
Si vede che le persone le sai proprio ben giudicare e chi ti dice le cose in modo diretto non ti si confà.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ma mi pigli per il culo?


 che cacchio ho scritto per sentirti preso per il culo?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma pensa te.
> Ti sei offesa per gli insulti che mi hai rivolto?
> Ci sono persone che fanno così.
> Si vede che le persone le sai proprio ben giudicare e chi ti dice le cose in modo diretto non ti si confà.


ma magari le sapessi giudicare bene: non avrei preso di quelle fregature. 
Io non sono offesa per le cose dirette che mi hai detto, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che cacchio ho scritto per sentirti preso per il culo?


 ma ti pare che parlare di gelosia nei suoi confronti o allusioni personali sia da discutere nel modo che hai descritto?
A ME fa cagare quello che ha scritto sul razzismo e il resto..ma dà fastidio la discesa sul personale..ed è di quello che si parlava, se non te ne fossi accorta....
comunque facciamo che ognuno fa quello che gli pare e come andrà andrà...di certo non mi faccio dire cazzate da uno scribacchino qualunque che nemmeno so che faccia ha, chi è, che fa ecc.....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2009)

*vabbè*

io stasera passo. Mi limiterò a leggere un po' quello che è stato scritto per "aggiornarmi".
Forse sto cambiando io, non lo so....ma percepisco incompatibilità con molti....o non essere + quella gentile garbata e politically correct di primanon va...forse facevo meglio quando tenevo tutto dentro. Vabbuò...buona serata a tutti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io stasera passo. Mi limiterò a leggere un po' quello che è stato scritto per "aggiornarmi".
> Forse sto cambiando io, non lo so....ma percepisco incompatibilità con molti....o non essere + quella gentile garbata e politically correct di primanon va...forse facevo meglio quando tenevo tutto dentro. Vabbuò...buona serata a tutti


Guarda che non sei la sola a essre politically correct...


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io stasera passo. Mi limiterò a leggere un po' quello che è stato scritto per "aggiornarmi".
> Forse sto cambiando io, non lo so....ma percepisco incompatibilità con molti....o non essere + quella gentile garbata e politically correct di primanon va...forse facevo meglio quando tenevo tutto dentro. Vabbuò...buona serata a tutti


 mi spiace emma, ma il discorso non regge..passare da quella garbata a questo ci sono vie di mezzo....la correttezza andrebbe preservata..secondo me...ognuno poi si comporta come meglio crede...buona serata a te...


----------

